# Megavalanche Alpe d`huez Erfahrungen, Tipps, FAQ



## Datenwurm (13. November 2013)

Ich erinnere mich noch an einen Artikel in einer Bikezeitung, der 10 Dinge beschreibt, die man im Bikeleben gemacht haben sollte. Eine Sache ist die Megavalanche. Ich sehe das genauso; fÃ¼r mich ist es der SaisonhÃ¶hepunkt.
Obwohl etwa 2000 Starter zugelassen sind, finden sich relativ wenige Informationen um den Ablauf, das ganze Drumherum, das Material usw. 
Daher will ich mit dem Thread hier eine Infosammlung starten, wo ihr auch eure eigenen "Mega"stories posten sollt.

Also der Reihe nach:

*1. Anmeldung*
Die Anmeldung fÃ¼r die jÃ¤hrliche Mega Ã¶ffnet Anfang-Mitte Januar. Es gibt verschiedene Pakete, die sich in Dauer und Zusatzleistungen unterscheiden.
Am Freitag findet immer die Qualifikation statt. Hier wird entschieden ob man am Samstag oder Sonntag sein Rennen hat. 
Bisher bin ich immer Anfang der Woche oder bereits am vorherigen Wochenende angereist. DafÃ¼r kostet die StartgebÃ¼hr ~110â¬. Man erhÃ¤lt bei Anreise je nach gebuchtem Paket gleich seine Liftkarte fÃ¼r die gewÃ¼nschte Anzahl der Tage am Lift in Alpe d`huez. Wer kurzfristig doch frÃ¼her anreist kann auch fÃ¼r ~20â¬/Tag eine Liftkarte kaufen.

-->Wer mit Kumpels zusammen in der Quali starten will, also aufeinanderfolgende Startnummer braucht, sollte sich gleichzeitig anmelden. Dieses Jahr habe ich mich + Kumpel in 2 Browsertabs gleichzeitig angemeldet. Wir hatten die Startnummer xx17 und xx18...

-->Die Anmeldung war bislang nicht gleich ausgebaucht, 2013 waren auch nach ein paar Wochen noch ausreichend PlÃ¤tze vorhanden.

-->Wer eine Lizenz hat braucht kein Ã¤rztliches Attest oder Versicherung fÃ¼r das Rennen. Ansonsten sind ein Attest notwendig und die Versicherung kann  vor Ort bei Abholung der Startnummer erfolgen.
MÃ¶glicher Vordruck Attest: Post 23 aus 2008 von User SFA 

-->Es gibt in Alpe d`huez unzÃ¤hlige Hotels und Pensionen. Auf diese wird man vom Veranstalter per Email stÃ¤ndig hingewiesen - Spamartig!
Direkt neben dem Lift ist ein kostenloser Campingplatz mit Dixiklo. Im LiftgebÃ¤ude befindet sich eine Toilette und Wasserhahn (rechts neben der EingangstÃ¼r der Toilette, also 24/7 erreichbar)

*2. Ist die Anmeldung erfolgt kann man sich um sich selbst und sein Bike (3.) kÃ¼mmern.*
-->Von der Fahrtechnik her sollte man eine mitteleuropÃ¤ische Downhillstrecke unabhÃ¤ngig von der Fahrzeit sicher bewÃ¤ltigen kÃ¶nnen. Spitzkehren, Anlieger, Kanten, Wurzeln und Steine jeder GrÃ¶Ãe sollte man mÃ¶gen
--> Konditionell sollte man in der Lage sein 1h lang zÃ¼gig fahren zu kÃ¶nnen. Entsprechend ist auch Kraft und Kraftausdauer nÃ¶tig.

*3. Bike und AusrÃ¼stung*
Vom Enduro-Hardtail, Fatbike, Tourenfully Ã¼ber Enduro-Fully ist bis zum reinrassigen Downhillbike dort alles vertreten.
-->Solange das eigene Bike robust ist kann man prinzipiell ungeachtet der Bikekategorie auch sicher runterkommen und SpaÃ haben.

Aus meiner Sicht ist man mit einem Enduro-Fully um 150mm mit verstellbarer SattelstÃ¼tze am schnellsten. Beim Aufbau sollte man aber nicht vergessen wie das GelÃ¤nde dort aussieht - Fahrfehler, SprÃ¼nge und StÃ¼rze kÃ¶nnen schon mal vorkommen.

*4.Vorbereitungen i.e.S.*
 Nachdem man sich zeitig angemeldet hat, das passende Bike besitzt und einen gestÃ¤hlten KÃ¶rper hat, kann die Reise nach Frankreich schon fast losgehen.
-Lebensmittel kosten im lokalen Supermarkt gut das 3-4 Fache (auch Bier ) wie hier in Deutschland. Holzkohle gibts dort zu kaufen.
-Bike Ersatzteile bekommt man in A.d`h. zu kaufen, solange man keine speziellen Teile sucht. Preislich alles keine SchnÃ¤ppchen.

-->Also am besten vorher schon einen Ersatzteilvorrat zulegen und die Selbstversorger sollten einige Lebensmittel einpacken.
-->FÃ¼r die Camper: Es kann regnen und Nachts knapp unter 0Â°C gehen. Grillen ist erlaubt.

*5. Quali*
 Angereist, Startnummer geholt, fit? Dann kommt die Quali.
Im Massenstart mit >100 Anderen in mehreren Startreihen (nach Startnummer) gehts los. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5fkSlesJxw"]Qualifikation Megavalanche 2013 - Platz 10 in 24.55min - YouTube[/nomedia]

-->Die Quali entscheidet Ã¼ber das Rennen in dem man teilnehmen darf. DAS Rennen findet am Sonntag frÃ¼h gehen 9 Uhr statt. Die ~350 Erstplatzierten aller QualilÃ¤ufe starten dort. Die Quali legt aber nicht nur das rennen fest, in dem man starten darf, sondern auch die Startreihe. Wer also groÃe Hoffnungen in seine hochgezÃ¼chtete Enduromaschine und seinen HochleistungskÃ¶rper setzt, sollte mÃ¶glichst weit vorne starten. Diese Jahr standen Platz 1und2 jedes Qualilaufes in Reihe 1, Platz 3und4 in Reihe 2 usw.
Das "2.schnellste Rennen", Mega Challenger, ist am Samstag frÃ¼h.

Tipps fÃ¼r die Quali: Schnell starten, viele Ã¼berholen, dann auf den geraden StÃ¼cken noch mehr Ã¼berholen, bergab davonfahren. Schon ist man 1. geworden

-->Am Freitag Abend muss man nochmal ins Dorf und sich einen kleinen Aufkleber fÃ¼r die Startnummer besorgen, der quasi die Startberechtigung fÃ¼r das jeweilig erreichte Rennen und Startreihe ist

*6. Das Rennen*
Man bekommt mit dem Startnummeraufkleber auch die Auskunft wann man am Renntag am Lift in A d`h. sein muss. Ab um 6 Uhr stehen die ersten am Lift an, die Sonne geht da grade auf, es ist kalt...
Irgendwann kommt man auf 3330m auf dem Pic Blanc Gipfel an. Dort ist es so um die 0 Grad kÃ¼hl. Dieses Jahr war es am Samstag (Ã¼brigens auch Frauenstart) echt kalt - am Sonntag frÃ¼h relativ warm. 

WÃ¤hrend man da oben steht und wartet sollte die Vorfreude steigen, das Starterfeld fÃ¼llt sich und kurz darauf ertÃ¶nt unter dem kreisenden Hubschrauber die typische Mega-Musik. Das Rennen startet! 

-->Wichtiger Tipp aus eigener schlechter Erfahrung heraus: Man sollte sich vor dem Rennen zum Trinken zwingen. Ich war kurz nach Rennstart schon Ã¼bel dehydriert, ohne Durst zu haben. Zwar komisch aber ganz schlecht fÃ¼r die LeistungsfÃ¤higkeit.

Wer bei Facebook ist: Meine Startsequenz Mega




Nun noch ein paar EindrÃ¼cke der letzten Jahre: 

Gletscher 2009:






2010 gabs ein Geschwindigkeitsrennen auf dem Gletscher





Downhillbike 2009 & 2010










DH Bike 2013






Campingplatz am Lift 2013





A d`h vom Lift aus; rechts im Bild der Campingplatz





Warten auf den Aufkleber - Uhrzeiten sind bei den Franzosen nicht so wichtig 





Situation ganz oben vor den Rennen: ÃberfÃ¼llung!





Aber das Wetter und der Ausblick entschÃ¤digt dafÃ¼r


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. November 2013)

Hey Datenwurm,

 für diesen Thread und dein Posting. Hab gerade in der letzten Woche nach was derartigem hier gesucht. 
Ich bin auch schwer angefixt bzgl. der Mega und wusste nicht, wann und wie anmelden, von daher passt das wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Wenn ich die Bilder so sehe nehm ich an du bist schon das ein oder andre mal da runter ?! 

Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (13. November 2013)

Ja, ich war schon ein paar mal dort. Den ein oder anderen ausm Forum trifft man dort regelmäßig bspw. die Jungs rund um Jeronimo (JL Suspension). Auch ICB Fahrer waren dieses Jahr dort 

Für 2014 bin ich grade am überlegen ein Enduro HT aufzubauen, das würde mich mal reizen.


----------



## AM_Heizer (13. November 2013)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an....
Muss man sich denn beeilen beim anmelden, oder sind genügend Plätze da ?

Ich hab ja auch ein HT das in die richtung geht, aber da fahr ich beim ersten mal lieber vollgefedert ;-)


----------



## Datenwurm (14. November 2013)

AM_Heizer schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon mal gut an....
> Muss man sich denn beeilen beim anmelden, oder sind genügend Plätze da ?
> 
> Ich hab ja auch ein HT das in die richtung geht, aber da fahr ich beim ersten mal lieber vollgefedert ;-)



Habs oben mit eingefügt - Eile ist nicht geboten.


----------



## osarias (14. November 2013)

Einfach nur der MEGA Spaß,..., 

Hier mal einen Zusammenfassung von meinem Rennlauf,...


----------



## ventizm (14. November 2013)

gute idee. danke.


----------



## jan84 (14. November 2013)

Für nächstes Jahr auch wieder ganz oben auf der Liste... Vorfreude .
 @osarias: Nächstes Jahr dabei? Falls ja hab ich ne Hausnummer & Trainingsmotivation wos hingehen muss .


----------



## Datenwurm (19. November 2013)

Habe es pünktlich zur Winterzeit doch mal geschafft ein kleines Video zusammen zu schneiden...


----------



## mitch0815 (5. Dezember 2013)

Bin auch "Mega" verrückt ;-) und werde 2014 auch wieder dabei sein!

Habe mir dieses Jahr folgendes als Verbesserung für 2014 notiert:
1. Reifen: Freeridekarkasse, schlauchlos fahren
2. Kopf-Kamera und Trainingsläufe filmen (um diese später anzusehen und die Strecken so besser kennenzulernen, ohne viel Energie auf den Trails zu vergeuden....)
3. eine komplette Woche dort verbringen, Akklimatisierung, Trailtraining dosiert und nicht 2 Tage vorher alles kennenlernen müssen und dann mit schweren Armen und Beinen am Start zu stehen...
4. Gletschertraining morgens früh um 9.00 Uhr (später am Tag sind die Bedingungen überhaupt nicht mit den Begebenheiten am Renntag übereinstimmend - morgens ist der Schnee hart bis eisig und perfekt planiert, ab 11 ist es eine reine Matsche, ... Start ist entscheidend beim Rennen. Sobald es auf die Singletrails geht ist überholen echt schwer...


----------



## Monsterwade (5. Dezember 2013)

In 2011 hat irgend ein Idiot Flyer mit falschen Liftzeiten für das Finale verteile.
Somit kam ich 20 Minuten zu spät oben an und durfte das "Rennen" alleine fahren.
Das hat mir den Spass genommen, nochmals teilzunehmen. Also aufgepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (5. Dezember 2013)

Die Quali sollte man mögl. mit einem Bigbike absolvieren. Also DH-Maschine mit schweren Reifen mitnehmen und es bei der Quali gescheit fliegen lassen. Das Rennen kann man dann mit der "Enduro-Rennfeile" angehen.


----------



## Datenwurm (5. Dezember 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Die Quali sollte man mögl. mit einem Bigbike absolvieren. Also DH-Maschine mit schweren Reifen mitnehmen und es bei der Quali gescheit fliegen lassen. Das Rennen kann man dann mit der "Enduro-Rennfeile" angehen.



Quali geht genauso mitm kleinen Bike, denn bergab kann man so gut wie keinen Vorteil rausfahren, ab geradeaus viel verlieren.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. Dezember 2013)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Die Quali sollte man mögl. mit einem Bigbike absolvieren. Also DH-Maschine mit schweren Reifen mitnehmen und es bei der Quali gescheit fliegen lassen. Das Rennen kann man dann mit der "Enduro-Rennfeile" angehen.



Das dachte ich auch vorher, stimmt aber nicht.
Auf den ruppigsten Stücken haben mich vielleicht 1-2 DHler knapp kassiert (ich fahr Quali + Hauptrennen ein Liteville 301 160mm), dafür hab ich dieselben auf den Flachstücken wieder gekriegt...und noch einige mehr 

Witzig: Auf dem Bild "Warten auf den Aufkleber" steht meine Crew in der Mitte 

Sehr schöner Bericht - kann ich alles unterschreiben.
Vielleicht noch als Anmerkung, dass man SEHR pannensichere Reifen nehmen sollte. Ich fahr da immer auf Nummer sicher und nehme 2Ply-DH-Reifen. Wenn ich sehe, wieviele da mit Plattfüssen ausfallen, sicher keine schlechte Wahl.

Hier noch mein Video von der Quali 2012:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/49195533"]Megavalanche Alpe d´Huez 2012 Qualifying on Vimeo[/ame]

...und dann bis kommendes Jahr! Ich bin dabei - man sieht sich!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Chucknorman (7. Dezember 2013)

Gute Idee mit dem Thread, beantwortet viele meiner Fragen.

Wird meine erste und hoffentlich nicht letzte Mega.


Wie bereitet ihr euch körperlich drauf vor und vor allem was macht ihr gegen den Armpump?


----------



## Monsterwade (7. Dezember 2013)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wieviele da mit Plattfüssen ausfallen,...



Hi Rainer,

kann Dir nur zustimmen: Plattfuss und gerissene Kette bzw abgerissenes Schaltwerk
da im falschen Moment geschaltete wurde, waren die Kickouts schlechthin.
Und beim Start sich aus dem gröbsten Gedränge raushalten. Da kicken sich
die angefressensten Fahrer gerne gegenseitig raus. Ist auf deinem spannenden
Video schön zu sehen 

Viel Spass nächste Saison
Monster


----------



## jan84 (7. Dezember 2013)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Hier noch mein Video von der Quali 2012:
> [...]
> ...



Cool, waren im selben Qualilauf , wie bist reingekommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohnnyT (7. Dezember 2013)

Super Idee mit dem Thread hier!
@ Datenwurm, geiles Schneeabfahrtsvideo

  Ich war 2012 + 2013 da, und es war jedes Mal ein Wahnsinns Abenteuer, bin deshalb auch 2014 wieder am Start!

  Einen Teil der tollen Atmosphäre war für mich sicherlich, dass ich als Hobbyfahrer mittendrin war zusammen mit einigen der besten Endurofahrer der Welt. Leider ist nächstes Jahr am gleichen Wochenende Enduro World Series in Italien, d.h. ich nehme mal an die Top-Mega-Stars werden wohl allesamt die EWS fahren müssen. Sehr schade. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Dezember 2013)

jan84 schrieb:


> Cool, waren im selben Qualilauf , wie bist reingekommen ?



Ich glaub 42. von 200 oder so... hauptrennen knapp verpasst, dafür konnt ich in der challenger dann schön vorne starten 

war beide letzten jahre mega geil, daher bin ich 2014 auch wieder am start! Wir sehn uns (vielleicht)

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Dezember 2013)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Wie bereitet ihr euch körperlich drauf vor und vor allem was macht ihr gegen den Armpump?




Ich fahre einfach die letzten 6-8 Wochen vorm Rennen relativ viel hier im Wald, also einfach bischen mehr als sonst. 

Gegen Arm-und Beimpump: Naja, gutes Fahrwerk, oft lange Trails fahren, ausreichend Magnesium zu sich nehmen. 

Was auch nicht schadet, 1-2 Tage vorher das Rennen mal "simulieren", also die Strecken komplett durchfahren ohne Pause. Natürlich nicht auf Vollpin, dann wär ich zum Rennen wahrscheinlich hin 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Stratowski (8. Dezember 2013)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Wie bereitet ihr euch körperlich drauf vor und vor allem was macht ihr gegen den Armpump?



Also in unserer Truppe waren sich (meine ich mich zu erinnern) alle einig, dass die Unterarme als erstes hinüber waren. Habe mir dagegen Fingerhanteln gekauft. Der Schmerz ist zumindest schon mal ähnlich.


----------



## DerandereJan (8. Dezember 2013)

Top Idee mit dem Thread Tobi!!



Chucknorman schrieb:


> Wie bereitet ihr euch körperlich drauf vor und vor allem was macht ihr gegen den Armpump?



Das einzig Wahre....locker bleiben! 

Technisch heißt das "Heavy Feet - Light Hands"...

übe ich auf fast jeder Ausfahrt immer mal mehr oder weniger.

Grüße und bis Juli,

Jan


----------



## 301mk10 (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Massenstarts!
Für Alle die es nicht mitbekommen haben: seit Sonntag (5. Januar) ist die Anmeldung offen (http://www.megavalanche.com/inscription.php)

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja...

Viele Grüße aus Brühl
Holger


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Januar 2014)

Angemeldet! Wir kommen mit 15 Leuten (12 Fahrer) aus Aachen/Hamburg!
Das wird ein Fest 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## DerandereJan (7. Januar 2014)

Sehr geil!
Wir sind etwa 10 Leute und werden sicher wieder zelten... 
Ich freu mich schon wie bekloppt, ich werde dort auch erstmals Videos mit meiner Drohne machen können...auf die Panoramaaufnahmen bin ich schon sehr gespannt! 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Master_KK (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo an die Megaerfahrenen!

Ein Kumpel hat sich bereits angemeldet und ich überlege nun auch mitzuziehen.
Knackpunkt ist: Ich kann nicht soweit vorplanen, sprich ob ich im Juli Zeit dafür habe.

Anmeldung + Liftkarte + Reiserücktritt sind ja knapp über 100 €.
Wann greift die Reiserücktritt, also anhand welcher Gründe? Gibt es ansonsten eine Möglichkeit den Startplatz zu übertragen, falls man nicht teilnehmen kann? Oder kann man z.B. nur die 55 € Startgebühr zahlen und die Liftkarte bei Teilnahme vor Ort kaufen?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## jan84 (8. Januar 2014)

Reiserücktritt ist vollkommen problemlos. Ich konnte mich in dem Online Portal einfach wieder abmelden, Geld kam paar Tage später zurück. Brauchst keine Atteste oder so.

Ich freu mir auf Juli . 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chucknorman (8. Januar 2014)

Servus Leute,
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen bei der Anmeldung? 
Komme mit dem Deutsch/Französisch Misch Masch nicht zurecht bei der Paketauswahl. Ein Konto habe ich bereits erstellt.

Welches Paket lohnt sich?


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Master_KK (8. Januar 2014)

Die Pakete sind doch nur für Leute die Abends noch nicht genug haben und noch ne Runde Squash spielen wollen, oder?


----------



## Chucknorman (8. Januar 2014)

Ok, 

Was ist gemeint mit:

- Markieren sie Ihre Deckung (Schutz)
- Branding ihr Auto?


----------



## Master_KK (8. Januar 2014)

Die Marke deiner Schutzausrüstung (661, IXS...) und deine Automarke (BMW, Audi...). Keine Ahnung was die damit wollen - Bikemarke ok, taucht ja in den Ergebnislisten auf.

Das Anmeldeformular ist in englisch besser verständlich.

Auf ner anderen Seite hab ich auf englisch was über die Reiserücktritt gelesen:
- Storno problemlos bis 10 Tage vor der Veranstaltung ohne Attest etc.
- Danach nur mit Attest, Sterbeurkunde usw.


----------



## Chrashem (9. Januar 2014)

Was muss man denn bei Lizenstyp eintragen. 
Ich hab keine und würde daher auch zu "keine" tendieren, aber die haben so einen toll übersetzten Erklärungstext danebengesetzt, der mich mehr verwirrt als aufklärt. 

"Vielen Dank, dass Sie zu klären, was Sie angegliedert Verband sind: FFC, UFOLEP FFGT ... Wenn Sie nicht über eine Lizenz haben, schreiben Sie "keine". Wenn Sie eine ärztliche Bescheinigung der Nicht Nachteile vorlegen Mountainbiken im Wettbewerb, danke zu merken "CM". Wenn Sie Ihre Karte Multi Assur gültig präsentieren, danke zu merken "MSA". Minderjährige müssen unbedingt auch elterliche Erlaubnis (oder Erziehungsberechtigten) 

"

Was soll dieses "CM" nun bedeuten?


----------



## Chucknorman (9. Januar 2014)

Ich hab "keine" angegeben.


Eine Frage an die Alten Hasen ,

Wie läuft das ganze mit dem ärztlichen Attest ab? 


Bekommt man die Nummer usw. zugeschickt ?


----------



## D-charger (11. Januar 2014)

Chucknorman schrieb:


> Ich hab "keine" angegeben.
> 
> 
> Eine Frage an die Alten Hasen ,
> ...


Irgendwo hier im forum gab es mal so ein Formular auf französisch, englisch und Deutsch zum runterladen. Das nimmst du mit zum Hausarzt, sagst dem das er dir attestieren soll das du gesund genug bist Sport zu treiben und lässt ihn das Formular unterschreiben.
Nummer bekommst du erst vor Ort, meist einen Tag vor der Qualifikation. Da gibst du dann auch das Attest ab.


----------



## bnk023 (16. Januar 2014)

hallo leute!!!
endlich bekomm ich infos
ich will heuer das erste mal mitfahren und steh teils schon bei der anmeldung an...
da gibt es verschiedene paketgruppen!
erste ist liftpass und was sagen die anderen aus?


----------



## 301mk10 (21. Januar 2014)

Das wird dieses Jahr meine erste Mega - und habe noch eine Frage zur Anmeldung.
In meinem Account bei engage-sports.com macht mich der Status recht oben etwas unsicher (von links nach rechts):
rot:nicht abgeschlossen; orange: registriert; grün: verlobt (dabei bin verheiratet); grau:verweigert
Abgesehen von der tollen deutschen Übersetzung, stimmt da doch was nicht - oder sieht das bei euch auch so aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (22. Januar 2014)

Ich bin derzeit leider immer noch per Handy online, daher kann ich euch bei Fragen zur Anmeldung nur bedingt weiterhelfen. Ich bin stolz darauf die Anmeldung geschafft zu haben. Wer die Anmeldung gemacht hat taucht Minuten später in der Startliste auf und bekommt auch eine nicht verständliche Email auf französisch...


----------



## DerandereJan (22. Januar 2014)

Um den "Spirit" der Méga zu beschreiben, MUSS das hier rein >>


----------



## Yoshi- (24. Januar 2014)

Moin Mädels und Jungs, 

ich möchte gerne dieses Jahr wieder teilnehmen nur habe ich ein in meinen augen GROßES problem. 
Ich fahre bei dem Rennen alleine mit, meine Freundin und ein Kumpel kommen nur zur seelischen Unterstützung mit :/

Ich hatte mich letztes Jahr, mit jemanden aus Coburg für Frankreich verabredet, nur leider kam dann in Frankreich selber nie etwas von seiner seite aus zustande. Schade eigentlich, ich finde wenn man zusagt sollte man auch dabeibleiben!

Habe zum glück am Montag einen netten Jungen mann, seine Freundin und ein Freund kennengelernt, die mich dann auf die Trails jeden Tag mitnahmen. Danke euch dreien noch einmal für die super Woche!!!
Nun da Sie leider dieses Jahr nicht wieder fahren suche ich dringend ein paar nette Mädels und/ oder Jungs für diese Woche. Alleine fahren macht keinen wircklichen Spaß, wenn etwas passiert kann es schon mal dauern bis jemand vorbeikommt! 

Ich bin ein offener Junger (31Jahre) Mann, von Beruf Koch, Nett und für fast jeden scheiß zu haben! Mein Fahrstiel, locker mit viel Spaß beim Fahren.

Wir werden warscheinlich wieder direkt in Alpe dʼHuez Übernachten! Treffen kann man sich ja am ende nach absprache! Ich Bitte euch meldet euch nur wenn Ihr in Frankreich keinen rückzieher macht! 

Bei fragen, bitte fragen. Einfach eine PN


Vielen Dank und euch allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## DerandereJan (24. Januar 2014)

Bist immer gerne Willkommen! Wir werden mit etwa 10 Leuten direkt an der Liftstation zelten... spontane Fahrgemeinschaften bilden sich da mehrfach täglich... 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Yoshi- (24. Januar 2014)

Hi Jan,

:O okay das ging mal fix 

Vielen Dank Jan und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## downhillerkarl (24. Januar 2014)

Servus, Hallo, Guten Abend,

ich komme aus dem Raum Coburg und werde dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal an der Mega mit einem Freund teilnehmen.
Wir sind schon seit 2 Tagen auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Pension bzw einer Ferienwohnung.
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen bzw. könnte uns etwas empfehlen. 

Sollte für 2-3 Personen Platz bieten, der Lift sollte problemlos mit dem Rad erreichbar sein und eine Unterstellmöglichkeit für die Bikes währe auch super 

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten (Y)
Den ein oder anderen wird man sicher auch mal auf dem Trail treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (24. Januar 2014)

Geht auf jeden Fall nach Alpe d´Huez....auch wenn ich da keine Tips habe, da wir immer Zelten.
Da dürfte aber für jeden was dabei sein... >> 

http://www.fewo-direkt.de/urlaub-ferienwohnung-ferienhaus/frankreich/alpe-dhuez/r8949

Die Organisatoren scheinen die "Zugereisten" gerne nach Allemont (wo das Ziel ist) einquartieren zu wollen.... was aber einfach unten im Tal und hinterm Berg ist... das Mega-Feeling stellt sich da nur bedingt ein... 

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Yoshi- (24. Januar 2014)

Hi Karl, wir können uns diesbezüglich gerne mal morgen zusammen schreiben wenn du magst! !

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7710 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eckes88 (7. Februar 2014)

Emiras schrieb:


> Hi Karl, wir können uns diesbezüglich gerne mal morgen zusammen schreiben wenn du magst! !
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7710 mit Tapatalk


Hey Emiras,

wir sind zu viert und kommen auch aus Nürnberg / Erlangen/ Schwabach. Haben uns auch vor ein paar Tagen angemeldet.

Mfg Eckes


----------



## JL_Suspension (27. März 2014)

Zur Behausung, Etwas vom Schuss dafür aber Günstig sind die Buchten in Le Bergers. Dafür hat man dort mehr Einkaufsmöglichkeiten und nen kleinen Tümpel zum Chillen. Oz is auch immer gut nur Nervig wenn man zum Palais de Sports oder so muss. Wir sind seit Jahren immer im gleichen Haus direkt in ADH, haben dort einfach das Gemsate Stockwerk Gemietet. Kommt mal auf nen Plausch vorbei. Wir beißen nicht und Kochen täglich Frisch.


----------



## Yoshi- (27. März 2014)

Haha die Jungs vom Jl Racing ich werd doof ) *servus* War letztes Jahr das erste mal Mega und euch haben wir immer unterwegst gesehen und man konnte sich nett unterhalten! Aber euer Biervorrat war immer leer 
Ich freue mich wenn ich euch nächstes Jahr wieder sehe, letztens erst das Video vom Quali angesehen und den Jungen Mann mit den tätoowierten Armen gleich wieder erkannt! Weiß leider den Namen nicht ;( War der mit dem Young Talent Wicked 170 

Gruß


----------



## JL_Suspension (27. März 2014)

Aja in dem alten T3 is kaum Platz. Glaub letztes Jahr warns 8 Paletten im Auto und vor Ort nochmal 6. Wir waren im Haus 6 und haben täglich Bekannte getroffen. Da is das Ruckzuck in den 10 Tagen Verbraucht. Das Wicked fährt der Flo, der hat keine Bildchen. Der gut aussehende Junge Mann fährt Demo, zumindest wenn kurz vor der Mega das Enduro Spontan Explodiert:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1559861

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....31.0-8/334217_391125270941017_940109200_o.jpg

Einziges Ziel dieses Jahr ist es die 53 Minuten in der Mega Gruppe um mindestens 5 Minuten noch zu Unterbieten. Das Rad dafür ist bereits Präpariert, der Pilot hat leider gerade abgerissene Bänder im Daumen und hängt daher die nächsten 4 Wochen nur auf dem Rollentrainer statt im Wald rum. Bis zu den 2 Rennen in Italien in 5 Wochen hoffen wir das er wieder wie Neu oder noch besser ist.


Besuch uns mal, oder komm zum Grillen zu uns auf die Wiese hinterm Haus. Sind vom Team dieses Jahr nur 4 dort und ein paar Freunde. Mega Nummer 7 dieses Jahr.



Emiras schrieb:


> Haha die Jungs vom Jl Racing ich werd doof ) *servus* War letztes Jahr das erste mal Mega und euch haben wir immer unterwegst gesehen und man konnte sich nett unterhalten! Aber euer Biervorrat war immer leer
> Ich freue mich wenn ich euch nächstes Jahr wieder sehe, letztens erst das Video vom Quali angesehen und den Jungen Mann mit den tätoowierten Armen gleich wieder erkannt! Weiß leider den Namen nicht ;( War der mit dem Young Talent Wicked 170
> 
> Gruß


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (2. April 2014)

Nochmal zu dem Thema ärztlicher Attest. Ich hab anno 2012 mir der Organisation gesprochen vor Ort. Der Attest ist nur dazu da, um starten zu dürfen. Vorschrift in Frankreich. Wegen Versicherungsschutz und das keine Regressansprüche gegen den Veranstalter gestellt werden können. ( steht aber auch schon in einem anderen Thread  )

Schlauer ist es die Versicherung vor Ort abzuschließen, oder direkt mitzubuchen. Dann sind z.b. die Kosten für die notfallmedizinische Behandlung, Bergung und Transport abgedeckt. Andernfalls kann ein Flug mit dem Hubi nach Grenoble teuer werden.  Das übernimmt nämlich nicht die Krankenkasse wie in Deutschland üblich.

Also lieber die knapp 30 € zahlen vor Ort (hab den preis nicht mehr im Kopf), als einem deutschen Arzt 20 € zu geben für ein Papier, was im Endeffekt nichts bringt.

Ich geh nicht davon aus, dass ich mich krankenhausreif fahre, die Starts sind teilweise aber recht aggressiv und es kann immer passieren, dass man von irgendeinem Idioten, der noch Plätze gut machen möchte, abgedrängelt wird.

Und nicht mit Siegesambitionen anreisen, die Plätze vorne sind schon vergeben an Pro's und die Gewinner des letzten Jahres beim Sonntagsstart.


----------



## Jan_1968 (3. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich hätte auch mal eine Frage, und hoffe, das kann jemand direkt beantworten: Wie sieht es aus beim Diebstahl eines Fahrrades dort? Ich habe lediglich die gewöhnliche Hausratversicherung, würde die einen Diebstahl im Ausland einschließen?

Gruß Jan


----------



## JL_Suspension (3. April 2014)

Das kann ich mir kaum Vorstellen aber ich denke ein Anruf bei der Versicherung gibt darüber sicher Aufschluß.




Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte auch mal eine Frage, und hoffe, das kann jemand direkt beantworten: Wie sieht es aus beim Diebstahl eines Fahrrades dort? Ich habe lediglich die gewöhnliche Hausratversicherung, würde die einen Diebstahl im Ausland einschließen?
> 
> Gruß Jan


----------



## DerandereJan (3. April 2014)

Ick freu mir schon wie Bolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (3. April 2014)

Das würde ich dirket bei der Versicherung mal nachfragen!
Meine Versicherung (Ergo) haftet auch im Ausland! Zahle aber auch fürs Bike dann mehr!

Gruß

Jan ich freu mich schon auf euch


----------



## Yoshi- (11. April 2014)

Grml... noch drei monate :/ ich freue mich so riesig drauf. Ich weiß nur nicht auf was mehr, auf die Jungs mit denen ich hoffentlich fahre, auf die laaaaaaaaaaange abfahrt oder einfach auf die abfahrt ich glaube auch beides 

Die tage werden weniger Megavalanche kommt näher!


----------



## voodoobiker (15. April 2014)

Hallo,
bin Auslandsstudent in Leipzig und möchte auf jeden Fall den Mega mitfahren. Hauptsache ist Anfahrt. Gibt’s Jemand von Sachsen, Thüringen, oder Sachsen-Anhalt, der/die dahin fährt und noch Freies Platz hat? Dann werde ich mich gleich anmelden.

Gruß


----------



## DerandereJan (15. April 2014)

Wir fahren aus Hessen... hätten aber evtl noch nen Platz...


----------



## Gp1 (23. April 2014)

Ist noch wer nicht angemeldet und möchte mitfahren? Komme aus Karlsruhe und hab wenig Lust mich alleine anzumelden


----------



## ghost_rider2 (1. Mai 2014)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Für 2014 bin ich grade am überlegen ein Enduro HT aufzubauen, das würde mich mal reizen.



Ein Enduro HT für die Megavalanche? Würde das überhaupt diesen extremen Belastungen Stand halten? Wenn ja, was würdest du dafür in Betracht ziehen?


----------



## Fabian27 (1. Mai 2014)

Hey,
ich bin aus Würzburg und würde auch zur Mega, nur würde ich mich alleine auch nicht anmelden ! Ich bräuchte auch eine Gelegenheit, bei der ich mitfahren könnte? Wär ganz cool wenn mir auch jmd. erklären könnte, was im Startpreis alles inbegriffen ist und wie es dort mit Unterkünften und co aussieht.
MfG,
Fabian


----------



## Yoshi- (2. Mai 2014)

@Ghost rider2, habe letztes jahr eigentlich recht viele mit einem Enduro HT fahren sehen.


@fabian, Startgeld: Liftticket, Startnummer und alles was du für die woche brauchst um dort zu dürfen! Auser Rad und Sachen!


----------



## Gp1 (2. Mai 2014)

@Fabian27, ich könnte dich von Karlsruhe aus mitnehmen . Habe bereits noch einen weiteren Mitfahrer aus Leipzig..... Angemeldet beim megavalanche bin ich aber auch noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian27 (2. Mai 2014)

Hey, ok cool! Also ich denke ich wär auf jeden fall dabei! Wo übernachtest du dann dort ? 
Bitte mit pn antworten 
MfG, 
fabian


----------



## Stratowski (2. Mai 2014)

Ich bin letztes Jahr mit dem Hardtail mitgefahren und würde das nicht weiterempfehlen (wenn ein passendes Fully zur Verfügung steht). Natürlich geht es, aber man ist als normaler Mensch schon nach kurzer Fahrzeit körperlich so am Ende, dass vernünftiges fahren wirklich schwierig wird. Besonders auf der Qualistrecke im mittleren Teil, war es ganz schön grenzwertig. Ging da eigentlich nur darum nicht vom Rad zu fallen  und das bei relativ niedrigem Tempo.
Falls jemand den Zwang verspürt dies trotzdem zu machen, kann ich ein Ersatzlaufrad für hinten sowie reichlich Ersatzspeichen empfehlen. Musste täglich bei den eigentlich robusten Deetraks mindesten eine zerstörte Speiche hinten wechseln.


----------



## Gp1 (2. Mai 2014)

@Stratowski: Kommst du aus Aachen? Dann warst du denke ich der, der mir bei Sven auf der Couch ein Hardtail ans Herz legen wollte?


----------



## Stratowski (3. Mai 2014)

Gp1 schrieb:


> @Stratowski: Kommst du aus Aachen? Dann warst du denke ich der, der mir bei Sven auf der Couch ein Hardtail ans Herz legen wollte?



Ach schau an . Jo aber doch nicht explizit für die Mega? Hardtail ist halt ein gutes robustes Trainingsgerät. Ihr fahrt nun doch mit?


----------



## Gp1 (3. Mai 2014)

Joa, ich wollte dann doch lieber ein bike für alles.... Sven fährt nicht mit, ich wohl


----------



## Stratowski (3. Mai 2014)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Joa, ich wollte dann doch lieber ein bike für alles.... Sven fährt nicht mit, ich wohl


OT:
Hat Dich also der MTB-Virus gepackt... Und Mopped fahrn trotzdem noch parallel oder wie?

Dann sieht man sich ja vll vor Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin voller Vorfreude! Weiß jemand wann die Startnummern rauskommen? Ich würde es schon gerne wissen welche Reihe und welche Gegner um mich rum sind


----------



## Gp1 (4. Juni 2014)

Haben jetzt auch nahezu alles perfekt  Mein Startplatz ist nur noch nicht bestätigt....wie lange hat das bei euch gedauert, von Anmeldung bis zu Bestätigung?


----------



## Stratowski (5. Juni 2014)

Wenn Du in der Starterliste drin bist, ist alles i.O.. Startnr. bekommst Du vor Ort.


----------



## i-mehl (10. Juni 2014)

ich bin heuer erstmals dabei, eben die bestätigung gekommen  ist hier jemand aus österreich auch dabei?

dann noch eine frage dazu:
wir würden gerne campen, jedoch finde ich da keine infos dazu. z.b. ob duschen etc. vorhanden sind und ob man da einen platz reservieren muss?


----------



## Fabian27 (10. Juni 2014)

Ich bin leider nicht aus Österreich,  aber der campingplatz ist nur eine abgesteckte wiese mit nem dixi-klo also nicht so der hammer und platz ist genug vorhanden, also denke nicht dass du reservieren musst! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## i-mehl (10. Juni 2014)

okay danke.. hat man da trotzdem irgendwo wasch/duschmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Fabian27 (10. Juni 2014)

Weiß ich nicht.. hab nichts gefunden.... wenns warm ist an den Stationen wo man die räder reinigen kann 
Deswegen ham wir uns auh ne ferietnwohnung gehohlt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Datenwurm (10. Juni 2014)

Och Leute, nicht so viel Halbwissen verbreiten.

In Oz en Oisans gibts auch "richtige" Campingplätze für Wohnmobile und Verwöhnte.
In Alpe d`huez kann man zum duschen in den Palais du Sport (kostenlos dabei) gehen. Und zum frisch machen kann man in dem Haus unter dem Lift auf ein WC mit fließend Wasser gehen. Dort ist sogar außen am Haus ein Wasserhahn abgebracht.


----------



## Fabian27 (10. Juni 2014)

Ok, den campingplatz hab ich vergessen und des mit den duschen hat mir einer erzählt der letztes jahr dort war.... aber gut zu wissen! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## i-mehl (10. Juni 2014)

super danke für die infos - dann bleiben wir gleich in alpe d'huez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (10. Juni 2014)

The Place to be...! 

Noch 3 Wochen...!!


----------



## wickedfox (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

bin der Marc und werde dieses Jahr das erste Mal bei der Mega mitfahren.
Bzgl. der Bekleidung hätte ich an die, die schon mal mitgefahren sind, eine Frage.

Kann mir gut vorstellen dass man sich trotz gutem Wetter, oben aufen Pic Blanc/bei Warten auf die Gondel den Hinteren erfrieren tut, bei gemütlichen 0°C. Allerdings wird es einem bei der Abfahrt wieder warm.

Daher meine Frage an euch, was tut man anziehen?


Gruss Marc


----------



## Datenwurm (15. Juni 2014)

So anziehen wie du immer radeln gehst. Vorm Rennen wenn möglich jemanden die warmen Überklamotten wieder mit runter geben.
Ich finde es immer angenehm Mülltüten über die Strümpfe unter die Schuhe zu ziehen, da macht der kalte Schnee/bald Wasser die Füße nicht so kalt. Da ich außer mir noch niemanden damit gesehen habe, ich den Mülltüten in diesem Anwendungsfall den Namen Tütenschuhe zukommen lassen;-)


----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Juni 2014)

Wasserdichte Socken!?


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Juni 2014)

Oben warm anziehen...dann kurz vorm rennen dem supporter einen rucksack mit der Jacke..etc mitgeben..

Der Datenwurm braucht die Tüten um die Socken, weil er so schnell fährt, dass ihm sonst die Füße abfrieren.. wenn du nicht mindestens genau so schnell bist, senken Mülltüten an den Füßen extrem deine Street-Credibility..


----------



## MoP__ (16. Juni 2014)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Da ich außer mir noch niemanden damit gesehen habe, ich den Mülltüten in diesem Anwendungsfall den Namen Tütenschuhe zukommen lassen;-)


Doch, mich ;-)

Letztes mal bin ich allerdings ohne gefahren.
Wichtiger sind sie bei einem eventuellen Trainingslauf, da der Gletscher da noch nicht präpariert ist und man erheblich länger braucht.


----------



## HiFi-Fan (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

werde dieses Jahr auch das erste mal an den Start gehen. Genaugenommen ist es mein erstes Rennen überhaupt.

Ich mache mir aktuell Gedanken um...

Reifenwahl:
Ich fahre einen Hope/ZTR-Flow-LRS mit Fat Albert Reifen von Schwalbe. Und das sowohl die letzte, als auch bisher diese Saison. Ist jetzt seit letztem Jahr bereits der zweite HR und bis auf eine Aktion in der Stadt an einer Stufe (total dumm) hatte ich nie einen Platten. Aber wenn man einen Platten hat, ist das mit der Milch ne echte Scheiße - klar kannst das Ventil rausdrehen und einfach einen Schlauch reinschmeißen, ist aber schon ne Sauerei. Ich hab mir jetzt erst mal einen Satz Magic Marys (vorne Trail- und hinten Vertstar) bestellt sowie dazu zwei Michelin Latexschläuche. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich nicht einfach Tubeless riskieren soll. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?!

Protektoren:
Ich hätte volles Programm, Fullface, komplettes Jacket, Leatt, Knieschoner, Protektorrucksack … wenn ich das alles anziehe, kann ich mich kaum mehr bewegen … gut, dann sind die 0° auch wieder relativ!  Was zeiht man da so an. Überlege ob der Leatt sein muss und vielleicht Knie, Rucksack und Fullface reichen?

Klamotten:
Ich habe keinen dabei, dem ich was mitgeben kann. Muss mich oben wohl mit dem Runterbegeben, was ich anhabe. Ich hab so ne Platzangst Trailtech Evo Jacke, die kann man überall aufmachen. Sollte glaub ich ne gute Wahl sein, oder was meint Ihr? Lieber nur ein Jersey? Unten ist es ja schon warm!

Übersetzung am Bike / Bashguard:
Ich hab aktuell auf vorne 32t (narrow-wide) mit hinten 11-40 (11-36er mit Hope T-Rex) umgebaut und auch keine FeFü/Bashguard mehr. Wie ruppig ist das? Und wie viel muss man effektiv „bergauf“ fahren? Überlege dann fürs Rennen wieder auf vorne 34t mit MRP G3 und hinten 11-36 umzubauen.

Wäre nett, wenn Ihr mir eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen mitteilen könntet?

Danke & viele Grüße!


----------



## Datenwurm (16. Juni 2014)

Protektoren: fullface, knie und Schienbein!, brustpanzer. Also alles. Im Wesentlichen ist die Mega ein DH Rennen mit Flachstücken und sehr lang.

Klamotten: T-Shirt, Panzer, Trikot reichen mir aus. Jacke kann zum Rennen auch in den Rucksack. Lange Hose verhindert auf dem Gletscher eine Menge Eis am Sack... Und stört mich später nicht.

Tubeless: Mit dicken Reifen meine Wahl am Hinterrad. Vorne wegen der Felge mit Schlauch, sonst würde ich auch Tubeless fahren.


----------



## jan84 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich wähle: DH Reifen tubeless, Modell je nach Geschmack. Jacket, Knieprotektoren, dicke Socken die bis zum Knieprotektor reichen, wahrscheinlich diesmal keinen Rucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi-Fan (16. Juni 2014)

Okay, werde dann wohl mit Tubeless Magic Mary an den Start gehen und dazu auf eine Kettenführung mit 34t und 11-36 setzen.

Protektorenmäßig dann wohl echt volles Programm, ala Knie, Hose, Jacket, Leatt, Fullface und on Top wohl noch den Rucksack. Was macht ihr denn ohne Werkzeug/Rucksack, wenn wirklich mal was ist ala Teile locker oder Reifen platt?


----------



## jan84 (16. Juni 2014)

Schlauch, Reifenheber und Kartusche mit Tape am Rahmen und vorher checken dass das Rad iO ist .


----------



## Yoshi- (16. Juni 2014)

Moin,

ich werde komplett tubelees fahren, konnte es letzte Woche in Leogang mal testen und hatte keine prorbleme.
Werde zu Mega wieder Knie, Ellenbogenschoner und Fullface Helm tragen! Ich bin allerdings in Leogang nur mit Enduro Helm und Knieschoner gefahren :/ 
fahre 32t / 10-42


----------



## voodoobiker (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

Einer von unserer Gruppe hat jetzt sein Hand gebrochen und kann nicht den Mega machen.  Problem ist, dass er das Auto hat und jetzt suchen wir nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. Wenn Jemand noch kurzfristig zum Mega fahren will aber Unterkunft und Mitfahrer sucht, schicke mir bitte ein PM.

Grüß
John


----------



## Gp1 (20. Juni 2014)

Jo, hab mir schön den äußeren Mittelhandknochen durchgesäbbelt und werde nächste Woche operiert  Also wenn sich noch jemand findet der 2 Plätze ab Karlsruhe oder sonst wo frei hat, wäre das ziemlich geil. 

Plan B, ich fahr trotzdem mit und mach mehr einen auf Touri, roll die Woche nur rum, Trackwalk fürs nächste Jahr und darf mich abends betrinken  Was bietet die Mega denn sonst so an Drumherum?


----------



## downhillerkarl (23. Juni 2014)

Um am Rennen teil nehmen zu dürfen braucht man ja eine Bestätigung vom Artz, dass man Gesund ist.
Macht das der Hausartz und lang da ein normales Artest?

ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen 

MFG 
Pat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (23. Juni 2014)

Der Patient xy ist uneingeschränkt sporttauglich. 
Macht der Hausarzt...da könnte glaub auch alles mögliche drauf stehen, die schielen da kurz drauf und gut..

Noch 2 Wochen!!


----------



## Yoshi- (26. Juni 2014)

Noch eineinhalb wochen aber die Webcam Bilder sagen wieder Schlitten wetter vorraus :/
Schlitten einpacken!

http://www.sataski.com/en/winter/alpe-dhuez-grand-domaine-ski-webcam/


----------



## Jan_1968 (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

mal als Anmerkung oder besser Nachfrage: Ein Bekannter sagte mir, dass die Preise für Nahrungsmittel eher oben am Berg das 3-4 Fache betragen, wenn man aber weiter runter ins Tal fährt doch eher wieder "normale" annehmbare Preise im Supermarkt sind.
Ist das so?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Yoshi- (26. Juni 2014)

Hi Jan,

das ist leider so! Schau Dir mal den Link an! Da gehen wir einkaufen z.b.

https://www.google.de/maps/place/Supermarché Casino/@45.0775873,6.0405708,14z/data=!4m6!1m3!3m2!1s0x0:0x7bf77ab9605fb0b3!2sAlpe d'Huez!3m1!1s0x0:0x8f16c6db1c210415

Du kannst Dir aber auch Lebensmittel mitnehmen!


----------



## MoP__ (27. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand mal eine Bestätigung, dass das mit dem Attest immer noch so ist?
In den Regeln (auf Französisch...) konnte ich nichts dergleichen finden. Aber das muss ja nichts bedeuten.

Und wer die Liste mit den Startnummern entdeckt (liste dossards oder so), bitte mal hier melden.
Jedes Mal die gleiche Ungewissheit, ob man einen guten Platz hat.


----------



## MoP__ (27. Juni 2014)

edit: Doppelpost.


----------



## Jan_1968 (27. Juni 2014)

...wenn das mit dem Attest nicht mehr so sein sollte, weshalb kann man es dann auf der Megavalanche Seite in seinem eigenen Profil noch einfügen?...
Und ich dachte, die Startnummern bekommt man erst dort vor Ort?

Gruß Jan


----------



## DrMainhattan (28. Juni 2014)

Hi, wir fahren dieses Jahr endlich mal mit, ich hätt gern mal gewusst was man so während dem rennen im Rucksack mitführen darf, d.h. darf ich zb nen Platten flicken oder ist man dann raus? Danke


----------



## DerandereJan (29. Juni 2014)

Du kannst auch nen Grill mitnehmen und unterwegs mal Siesta machen..das kratzt niemand solange du keinen behinderst.


----------



## The Great (29. Juni 2014)

Wir sind dieses Jahr zu zweit wieder dabei! Freue mich schon! Leider so unvorbereitet wie nie, aber egal.
Campen auch an der Liftstation, wer noch auf der Suche nach echten Campingplätzen ist, kann alternativ in Allemont unterkommen. Da gibt es 2 Plätze wovon wir einen ausprobiert haben. Nicht schlecht, aber außer bei der Zielankunft ist man dort ziemlich ab vom Schuss. Es gibt zwar einen Busshuttle nach oben, aber bei den Straßen ist man echt ewig unterwegs. Toiletten französisch...
Das Attest wird wie immer völlig überbewertet. Mein Hausarzt hat mir beim ersten Mal 2012 ca. 100€ dafür abgenommen. Letztes Jahr hab ich mir selber was zusammengeschrieben und abgegeben. Kein Problem, sie waren begeistert von meinen (allerdings echten) EKG Diagrammen. Französisch oder was von MTB stand in dem Attest aber nicht  Meiner Meinung nach wichtiger: Die Versicherung für die Luftrettung abschließen. Im Fall der Fälle treibt einen der Heliflug dann nicht in den Bankrott. Kostet 20€ und kann bei der Nummernausgabe auf Nachfrage abgeschlossen werden. Bin kein Freund von Überversicherung, aber das ist ne gute Sache.

@DerandereJan
Bist du wieder mit deiner Truppe vom letzten Jahr auf der Wiese anzutreffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (30. Juni 2014)

The Great schrieb:


> @DerandereJan
> Bist du wieder mit deiner Truppe vom letzten Jahr auf der Wiese anzutreffen?



Mit ähnlicher Besetzung und noch ein paar mehr...


----------



## Yoshi- (30. Juni 2014)

Noch 7 Tage dann fahr ma scho Jan )) &co


----------



## Datenwurm (30. Juni 2014)

The Great schrieb:


> Wir sind dieses Jahr zu zweit wieder dabei! Freue mich schon! Leider so unvorbereitet wie nie, aber egal.
> Campen auch an der Liftstation, wer noch auf der Suche nach echten Campingplätzen ist, kann alternativ in Allemont unterkommen. Da gibt es 2 Plätze wovon wir einen ausprobiert haben. Nicht schlecht, aber außer bei der Zielankunft ist man dort ziemlich ab vom Schuss. Es gibt zwar einen Busshuttle nach oben, aber bei den Straßen ist man echt ewig unterwegs. Toiletten französisch...
> Das Attest wird wie immer völlig überbewertet. Mein Hausarzt hat mir beim ersten Mal 2012 ca. 100€ dafür abgenommen. Letztes Jahr hab ich mir selber was zusammengeschrieben und abgegeben. Kein Problem, sie waren begeistert von meinen (allerdings echten) EKG Diagrammen. Französisch oder was von MTB stand in dem Attest aber nicht  Meiner Meinung nach wichtiger: Die Versicherung für die Luftrettung abschließen. Im Fall der Fälle treibt einen der Heliflug dann nicht in den Bankrott. Kostet 20€ und kann bei der Nummernausgabe auf Nachfrage abgeschlossen werden. Bin kein Freund von Überversicherung, aber das ist ne gute Sache.
> 
> ...



Ersetzt denn die Versicherung vor Ort das Attest? Da ich dieses Jahr keine Lizenz gelöst habe ist die Frage leider akuter den je...


----------



## DerandereJan (30. Juni 2014)

Ja, ersetzt das Attest...und gilt gleichzeitig auch für die Méga auf Réunion... 
Die Hausarztvariante halte ich aber für schlauer... 

Bis Samstag!


----------



## Datenwurm (30. Juni 2014)

Als privat Versicherter ist das Attest aber recht teuer beim Hausarzt... Wir schlagen Samstag zu Sonntag Nacht auf


----------



## The Great (1. Juli 2014)

Das kann ich nicht sagen. Dachte ich kaufe die Versicherung nur für den Lufttransport. Ein Attest hatte ich trotzdem. Aber wie gesagt nicht auf mtb bezogen, sondern für Drucklufttauglichkeit. Habe das nur auf deutsch, aber jedes Jahr neu. Beim Hausarzt nie wieder. 100€...


----------



## MoP__ (2. Juli 2014)

Mitführen darfst du alles was da rein passt.
Waffen vielleicht nicht...



Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, die Startnummern bekommt man erst dort vor Ort?
> Gruß Jan



Es gab immer eine Liste online, wo man seine Nummer schon sehen konnte (und wusste in welchem Quali Lauf man ist).
Abholen muss man sie natürlich vor Ort.


----------



## MoP__ (2. Juli 2014)

edit: Doppelpost.
Das Forum nervt mich manchmal. Hängt, zeigt Posts nicht gleich an...


----------



## Randy76 (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vom 7-13.07 gebucht. Kann mit bitte jemand sagen, wo ich vor Ort die Lifttickets in Empfang nehmen kann so das es am Montag gleich losgehen kann?

Danke Euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (3. Juli 2014)

Hi, 

Personalausweiß, zum Lift in Alp de Huez an den schalter, ausweiß vorlegen Ticket in Empfang nehmen und ab in die Gondel


----------



## Randy76 (3. Juli 2014)

Mille gracie ;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juli 2014)

Wir sind dann mal weg... sehen uns am Zeltplatz!


----------



## Yoshi- (5. Juli 2014)

Bis Morgen


----------



## thomas79 (5. Juli 2014)

Allen viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen! Wir schlagen morgen ein.


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juli 2014)

Der "alte" Zeltplatz ist total umgegraben und durch 2 neue Lifte "bereichert"...wir sind rechts von der Lifttrasse ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (6. Juli 2014)

Allen eine Gute Fahrt 
Schönes wetter ist hier!


----------



## Stratowski (7. Juli 2014)

Euch allen viel Erfolg...
Hätte mal ne Frage an die Leute die dieses Jahr von Ihrer Rücktrittversicherung Gebrauch gemacht haben: Wann habt Ihr euch abgemeldet und wann war das Geld wieder auf Eurem Konto. Ich habe eine Bestätigung meiner Abmeldung am 23.06. erhalten und bis heute ist kein Geld eingegangen. Auf eine Mail an der Organisator gab's bisher keine Antwort. Laut Google dauert eine Auslandsüberweisung innerhalb der EU nicht länger als 3 Tage.
Grüße


----------



## Gp1 (7. Juli 2014)

Hab mein Geld nun doch schon am 20.6 zurück bekommen und hatte am 19.6 storniert


----------



## Stratowski (7. Juli 2014)

mhh.. das klingt nicht gut.. nicht das da was schief gelaufen ist.


----------



## Datenwurm (14. Juli 2014)

Wer hat die Hölle von Alpe d'huez 2014 überlebt? In 1h 57min habe ich mich vom Pic Blanc nach Allemond durchgeschlagen. Im Sitzen, stehend, fallend und sonstewie habe ich es geschafft. Danke an alle anfeuernden Zuschauer, übrigens viele Deutsche, ihr wart klasse.

Edit:    Quali


----------



## Gp1 (16. Juli 2014)

Ein grandioses Spektakel. Ich war fast ein wenig froh, dass ich das Rennen nicht mitfahren konnte und obwohl die Woche unter den wohl denkbar schlechtesten Bedingungen statt fand, war es geil. Aus diesem Grund freue ich mich schon jetzt übertrieben aufs nächste Jahr, wo ich dann hoffentlich fit und bei bestem Wetter einer der Wochen meines Lebens verbringen darf. Die Mega ist echt für jeden ambitionierten Mtb´ler ein muss!


----------



## Jan_1968 (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

heil zurück bin ich auch, und um eine Erfahrung, die ich nicht missen möchte, reicher (war ja meine erste Megavalanche). Allerdings bin ich die Mega (Samstag) nicht mitgefahren. Ich stand am Start, war komplett durchgeregnet bis auf die Haut, und dann das Schneetreiben am Start gab mir den Rest, ich war komplett durchgefroren, da wollte ich dann nix mehr außer in die heiße Badewanne.
Geärgert habe ich mich lediglich darüber, dass ich mich für Samstag statt für Sonntag gemeldet habe, denn Sonntag war wieder bestes Wetter für die Mega.
Alles in allem war das dieses Jahr wetterbedingt eine ganz schöne Material- und Matschschlacht. Mein Fahrrad ist sichtbar dabei gealtert.

Gruß Jan

PS: Da es sich hier um einen FAQ, Tipps usw. Thread handelt, hier mal die ToDo`s, die ich mir für das kommende Jahr notiert habe "zusätzlich" (aufgrund der diesjährigen Wetterbedingungen) zu den normalen Dingen, die man ohnehin schon beachtet hat :

- Einmalgummihandschuhe zum Unterziehen unter die normalen Handschuhe
- zweites Paar wasserdichte warme Handschuhe, die ich ggf. bis kurz vor dem Rennen trage, und dann erst am Start auf trockene "normale" Handschuhe wechsle.
- Müllbeutel oder Plastikeinmalregenhaube, die ich mir (bei Regen) über mein eigentliches "Renndress" überstülpe bis unmittelbar vor Rennstart.
- handelsübliche Spülbürste, die ich im Rucksack mitführe, um nach einer Abfahrt das Fahrrad von Schmutz zu befreien, damit ich nicht direkt nur mit den Fingern unter laufendem Wasser das Fahrrad abwischen muss, was viel länger dauert.
- evtl. einen alten zerschnittenen Mantel per Kabelbinder unter dem Unterrohr befestigen gegen Steinschläge (und Spuren vom Lift, weil das Rad dort "einfach" mit dem Unterrohr auf zwei Haken eingehängt wird - (z.B. beim Lift am Ende der Qualistrecke).
- empfindliche Stellen evtl. vorher mit Schutzfolie abkleben (Standrohre, Schwinge, Rahmen...)

Noch ein Hinweis: Bei fast jeder Abfahrt befindet sich unten am Lift je ein Stand mit mehreren Wasserschläuchen, an dem man sein Rad u. ggf. Klamotten abspülen kann.
Dort stehen natürlich viele Leute Schlange, und man muss etwas Geduld mitbringen. Dort wo mehr Wasserschläuche vorhanden sind, ist der Druck pro Schlauch dann entsprechend geringer.

Zumindest in Alpe d`Huez scheint es für (alle) Hotels ein gewohntes Bild zu sein, dass Besucher ihr Rad (auch relativ dreckig, Klamotten auch dreckig) an der Rezeption vorbei schieben, und mit aufs Zimmer bzw. dann auf den Balkon nehmen. Hier muss man sich nicht heimlich mit dem Rad vorbeischleichen... (Radfahrer sind hier wohl eh zu dieser Zeit die Hauptbesucher).


----------



## Datenwurm (17. Juli 2014)

mein rennvideo...


----------



## Eckes88 (18. Juli 2014)

Dann poste ich hier auch mal einen kleinen Zusammenschnitt ;-)


----------



## DerandereJan (7. August 2014)

So war meine Méga dieses Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckes88 (9. August 2014)

Ach ihr wart das mit der Drohne ;-) cooles Video. wir waren weiter oben mit zwei Autos und Zelt campen.


----------



## Monsterwade (9. August 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Geärgert habe ich mich lediglich darüber, dass ich mich für Samstag statt für Sonntag gemeldet habe.


Kann man sich jetzt für bestimmte Renntage melden? Bei mir war es immer mit der Quali entschieden (2010/11), 
an welchem Tag man das Rennen angeht. Gibt's hierzu was Neues?


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. August 2014)

@Monsterwade 
Die Quali entscheidet, in welche Gruppe man kommt. Da ich nicht in die Challenger, sondern nur AF1 gekommen bin, wurde ich am "Tresen" gefragt, ob ich Samstag oder Sonntag starten will, und bekam entsprechenden Aufkleber.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. August 2014)

@DerandereJan
Cooler Film, besonders mit den Aufnahmen von oben! Was kostet ungefähr so eine Drohne, und hast Du eine GoPro dafür benutzt?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Datenwurm (10. August 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> So war meine Méga dieses Jahr!


Gefällt mir gut! Schöne Aufnahmen.


----------



## DerandereJan (10. August 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @DerandereJan
> Cooler Film, besonders mit den Aufnahmen von oben! Was kostet ungefähr so eine Drohne, und hast Du eine GoPro dafür benutzt?
> 
> Gruß Jan



Danke!
Die Drohne selbst gibts ab 299,- ... dann kommt halt noch die Cam dazu...ich benutz ne Hero 3+

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Gp1 (12. Januar 2015)

2015 steht bevor, meine Anmeldung ist gleich am 5. Januar raus gegangen 

2014 war geil, 2015 kann nur besser werden 

Ich freue mich!


----------



## Jan_1968 (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ich freue mich auch schon, habe mich bereits angemeldet. Das Wetter kann dieses Jahr ja eigentlich nur besser werden...
...ich wäre schon froh, wenn diesmal nicht so ein materialmordender matschiger, schlammiger Lehm da wäre...

Gruß Jan


----------



## JL_Suspension (12. Januar 2015)

Wir sind auch schon angemeldet. Beeten täglich fürs Wetter. 14 war echt mies.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gp1 (12. Januar 2015)

Edit : erledigt


----------



## Nico87 (1. März 2015)

Hi, ich bin auch für die Mega 2015 angemeldet. Wir wollten eigentlich mit ein paar Leuten fahren, die haben jetzt aber alle einen Rückzieher gemacht.
Hätte jemand noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Ich selber komme aus Dresden. Also wäre eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Dresden, Leipzig oder Berlin Perfekt.

Nico


----------



## JL_Suspension (1. März 2015)

Servus,

wo genau, und wieviel?



Gp1 schrieb:


> Wir haben noch ein paar Plätze in großzügigem Haus frei. Falls jemand was sucht, einfach PM


----------



## Gp1 (1. März 2015)

JL_Suspension schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> wo genau, und wieviel?



Oben am airport gegenüber im wohnpark wo die ganzen großen Villen stehen. Ist für bis zu 16 Leute und sind aber erst so 6 Leute oder so


----------



## canYOn_/ (6. März 2015)

Gp1 schrieb:


> Wir haben noch ein paar Plätze in großzügigem Haus frei. Falls jemand was sucht, einfach PM


hast eine PN


----------



## harbourmastah (26. März 2015)

bin auch dabei und hoffe auf gutes wetter!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ventizm (26. März 2015)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> So war meine Méga dieses Jahr!


 übertrieben geiles video. keine ahnung ob das video handwerklich gut war, aber es macht echt gute laune und lust auf´s biken.


----------



## Paulk86 (7. April 2015)

Hallo,
habe dieses Jahr geplant bei der Megavalanche mitzufahren. Auf Grund von einem unerwarteten Umzug etc. haben meine Freundin und ich nun aber entschieden, dass nur ein Urlaub drin ist. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen, ob es totaler Schwachsinn ist, mit Frau und Kind (1,5Jahre), dort hin zu reisen oder ob man evtl. dort auch ein paar Familienfreundliche Dinge unternehmen kann. Beziehungsweise ob die beiden sich auch so die Zeit während den geplanten Traningszeiten schön machen können. Wir würden mit dem VW Bus anfahren und dann wohl campen. Will halt unbedingt mitfahren und hoffe das lässt sich gut verbinden. Hoffe jemand von den Erfahrenen kann mir Tips geben. 
vielen Dank schon mal 
Gruß Paul


----------



## Jan_1968 (8. April 2015)

Hallo,
das hängt ein wenig von der Genügsamkeit deiner Frau und des Kindes ab. Direkt oben auf dem Berg gibt es zahlreiche typische Touristen Shopping Läden, und ansonsten gibt es dort nur noch das Center "Palais des Sports et des Congrès" mit Schwimmhalle, Kletterpark usw. also wohl eher nur wenig tauglich für ein 1,5 Jahre altes Kind.
Also ausser Spaziergängen ist da meiner Meinung nach nicht viel drin. 
http://www.alpedhueznet.com/activities/fitness/palais-des-sports-et-des-congres

Gruß Jan


----------



## Paulk86 (8. April 2015)

@Jan 1968 
hm Ok,
aber vielen Dank.


----------



## HighSe (8. April 2015)

Moin, wir fahren dieses Jahr zu zweit aus Niedersachsen hin. Wird die erste Mega. Hat jmd. Tips betreffend der Unterkünfte? Mit wieviel muss man so rechnen?


----------



## Jan_1968 (9. April 2015)

Hallo,
den besten Schnitt machst Du, wenn Ihr ein Haus mit mehreren Personen mietet. Ein Einzelzimmer, sofern Du überhaupt noch eins bekommst, kann um und bei 300,-€ kosten. Buchen kannst Du über zahlreiche Urlaubsportale im WEB, allerdings machen die Tage häufig Schwierigkeiten, weil Du häufig nur Samstag bis Samstag buchen kannst.

...kostenlos kannst Du auch direkt am Lift campen...

Zu Zweit würde sich evtl. anbieten, sich bei jemandem mit einzunisten, der bereits ein Haus reserviert hat...

Gruß Jan


----------



## enzu (10. April 2015)

Hätte noch jemand Platz in einem Haus oder dergleichen für eine Person? Falls dabei auch noch Platz im Auto für die Fahrt von Frankfurt oder Karlsruhe frei wäre, um so besser.
DAs wäre etwas angenehmer wo mitzufahren können anstatt komplett allein zu fahren.


----------



## HighSe (11. April 2015)

@ jan_1968
Vielen Dank. Wg am Lift campen...
Kann man sich da einfach mit nem Womo hinstellen und gibts da eine Möglichkeit zu duschen um sich von der Kruste zu befreien?


----------



## DerandereJan (11. April 2015)

Einfach früh kommen, Wunschplatz aussuchen, hinstellen... Sehr gute Duschmöglichkeiten hat man mit der Anmeldung zum Rennen... man darf dann im Palais du Sports deren Duschen mitbenutzen. Sehr gepflegt....meißtens...


----------



## Jan_1968 (11. April 2015)

Für das Fahrrad gibt es da (an einigen Stellen) Wasser aus dem Schlauch, zwar recht drucklos, aber es geht, und ist kostenlos, musst nur manchmal Schlange stehen, gerade wenn es wettermäßig so ist, dass alle Bikes zugematscht sind (nur mal so als Zusatzinfo...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HighSe (13. April 2015)

Ok, danke.
Wir wollten eine Woche vor dem Rennen anreisen. Kann man sich dann bereits an der Liftstation breit machen?


----------



## DerandereJan (14. April 2015)

Ja. Im Video weiter oben siehste den Campground exakt eine Woche vor dem Rennen...


----------



## HighSe (14. April 2015)

Allright! Sieht ganz lässig aus. Ich denke dann kommen wir mit nem Wohnmobil und stellen uns genau dort hin. Ist auch irgendwie männlicher als ein beheiztes Hotelzimmer mit Dusche


----------



## Nico87 (17. April 2015)

Hi, ich bin auch für die Mega 2015 angemeldet. Wir wollten eigentlich mit ein paar Leuten fahren, die haben jetzt aber alle einen Rückzieher gemacht.
Hätte jemand noch einen Platz im Auto frei. Ich selber komme aus Dresden. Also wäre eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Dresden, Leipzig oder Berlin Perfekt.

Nico


----------



## HighSe (18. April 2015)

Wir eiern zu zweit aus Hamburg mit nem Womo hin. Haben sicherlich noch Platz für Hin u Rückfahrt, um die Spritkosten zu dritteln. Dresden/Leipsch/Berlin ist allerdings mächtig aus der Richtung.


----------



## Nico87 (20. April 2015)

DAnke, du hast eine PN


----------



## Gp1 (21. April 2015)

Hat jemand zufällig ne Adresse von dem Rennservice (auf dem Truck stand Formula Rennservice) der auf der Expo war? Finde keine Hompage oder sonstiges und benötige dringend den Kontakt


----------



## Jan_1968 (21. April 2015)

...welcher Zusammenhang besteht da mit diesem Thread?


----------



## Gp1 (21. April 2015)

Da hier viele reinschauen die letztes Jahr da waren, habe ich gedacht dass ich hier auch am ehesten ein Antwort bekommen.
Offtopic und so, ich weiß....sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (21. April 2015)

Ich find das ziemlich OnTopic... die Jungs haben nen guten Dienst gemacht (oder vielleicht auch nich..), wer weiß wofür er den Kontakt braucht.. wo, wenn nich hier soll er denn mehr Leute erreichen, die letztes Jahr da waren?


----------



## Jan_1968 (21. April 2015)

@Gp1
Hilft das? Ansonsten fragst Du dort nach:
*
Formula Deutschland GmbH*
Hochstatt 12 83253 Rimsting
Phone: +49 8054 908 908 0
Fax: +49 8054 908 908 10
[email protected]

PS: Ich denke, ich habe "Expo" hier mit dem falschen Begriff verknüpft, o.k., also nicht Offtopic die Frage!


----------



## Gp1 (21. April 2015)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @Gp1
> Hilft das? Ansonsten fragst Du dort nach:
> *
> Formula Deutschland GmbH*
> ...


 
Leider nein, suche weiter


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. April 2015)

@Gp1 
Aber sollte die Hauptgeschäftsstelle nicht wissen, wann und wo deren "Ableger" öffentlich irgendwo vertreten sind?
...das finde ich verwunderlich. Was haben die dir geantwortet?


----------



## Gp1 (22. April 2015)

Soo, hab das Logo noch im Programmheft gefunden. Aber finde mal im Internet eine Firma die Two Wheels heißt  Über ein Foto vom Logo und Google Bilder Rückwärtssuche hat es dann geklappt. 
Mit Formula haben die soviel zutun wie jeder andere FormulaHändler 
http://www.twowheels.fr/PBCPPlayer.asp?ID=1225501


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. April 2015)

...ich dachte, es geht direkt um einen "Formula" Stand...na egal, hast es ja gefunden!

PS: ...ich habe hier ne ziemlich lange Leitung gehabt in Bezug auf deine Frage "Formula Rennteam"..."Expo"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (22. April 2015)

Jetzt musste aber schon noch kurz auflösen was für ein geheimes SuperSpezialSetup die speziell im Angebot haben, 
das du die ausfindig machen willst...


----------



## Gp1 (22. April 2015)

Geht nur um ne Rechnung, für ein bei denen gekauftes Teil, welche ich nun benötige


----------



## zupaphil (4. Mai 2015)

Hey Mega-Fans!

Ich möchte dieses Jahr auch endlich mal mitfahren, hab mich auch schon im Januar angemeldet und hab mal noch eine Frage.
Das Ziel ist ja scheinbar in Allemont auf 720hm. Unsere Ferienwohnung ist in Huez auf ca. 1400hm. Gibt es einen Lift oder eine Gondel die von Allemont nach Alp d´huez führt? Oder wie kommt man sonst wieder hoch?
Beste Grüße!


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Mai 2015)

Ich würde dir dringend raten, die Ferienwohnung umzubuchen...Huez ist auf der "falschen" Seite des Berges... da darfst du jedesmal erstmal feste treten, oder Gondel fahren um nach Alpe zu kommen...
Von Allemont fahren 2 Shuttlebusse nach Oz, von dort die Gondel wieder auf den Gipfel...Uphill, je nach Andrang 30-120 Minuten...

Grüße


----------



## zupaphil (4. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Hab schon gesehen, dass man von Huez mit ner Gondel nach Alp d´huez kommt. Aber das fand ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so wirklich schlimm. Das mit den Shuttlebussen wusste ich noch nicht, hab mich schon gewundert wie das gemacht wird, da auf keiner der Karten ein Lift oder eine Gondel vom Allemont aus zu sehen war. Fahren die Busse auch schon in der Woche vor dem eigentlichen Event? Und sind die Preise dafür bereits im Liftticket enthalten?


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Mai 2015)

zupaphil schrieb:


> Aber das fand ich jetzt eigentlich nicht so wirklich schlimm



Behalte den Satz in Erinnerung, wenn du bei 35°C in diesem winzigen Ei langsam zerfliesst... (Fuss in die Tür war ein hilfreicher Tip) 

Die Busse fahren die ganze Zeit und sind im Startgeld inbegriffen...wie übrigens etliche andere, teilweise nützliche Sachen


----------



## zupaphil (5. Mai 2015)

Das is ja sehr praktisch. Leider ist das halb französich, halb englische Anmeldeformular nicht sehr verständlich und man muss eher raten was so mancher Satz bedeuten könnte 
Da mit der Gondel bekommen bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin. Zumal man mit der Gondel ja theoretisch eh nur einmal morgens hoch in den Ort fahren muss. Da wirds schon noch nicht soooo warm sein. Unser geiles Ferienhaus entschädigt uns schon für die allmorgendliche Gondelfahrt


----------



## Jan_1968 (7. Mai 2015)




----------



## zupaphil (7. Mai 2015)

Coole Übersicht! Danke!!!


----------



## Datenwurm (30. Juni 2015)

So Mädels uns Jungs. Bald gehts wieder rund!

Meine körperliche Fitness ist wie jedes Jahr deutlich hinter den Erwartungen zurückgeblieben - dem intensivem Training sei Dank^^, mit verstärktem Einfluss von Wahnsinn dürfte sich das aber gut kompensieren lassen. Nach `09, `10, `13, `14 wird das meine 5. Mega - ganz stilecht auf meinem Downhillrad. 
Jetzt noch das Fahrrad durchchecken und dann gehts am Freitag los nach Alpe d`huez.

Übrigens sieht der Wetterbericht dieses Jahr wieder gut aus - also vielleicht wärmer als 2°C und kein Schneeregen in Alpe d`heuz 

Den ein oder anderen Forumuser hab ich dort ja schon kennengelernt, für all jene und die anderen: Ich bin wie immer auf dem Campingplatz direkt neben dem Lift zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zupaphil (30. Juni 2015)

Wir fahren auch am WE los. Ist für uns aber die erste Mega...sind also gespannt was uns erwartet.
Ist das mit dem Attest wirklich immernoch so? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass man keins braucht wenn man diese Versicherung bei der Anmeldung miit abschließt...Ist ja bei anderen Rennen auch nicht nötig.


----------



## Datenwurm (30. Juni 2015)

*Die Website sagt dazu: Retrait des plaques*: présentez obligatoirement soit votre licence, soit un certificat médical, soit l’assurance Multisport à 49€ l’année, ou l’assurance journalière (3.30€/jour en ligne ou 3.50€/jour sur place).

Meinen schlechten französich Kenntnissen nach heißt das Lizenz oder ärztliches Attest oder die Multisport Verischerung. Letztes Jahr habe ich bei der Startnummernausgabe die Versicherung gekauft, dieses Jahr mit der Anmeldung. `09 hatte ich ein Attest und 2010 eine Lizenz - bisher alles erfolgreich ;-)


----------



## zupaphil (30. Juni 2015)

Sehe grad, dass ich diese Multisportversicherung nicht abgeschlossen habe aber die 3,50 € pro Tag bringen einen sicherlich nicht um...
Danke für den Hinweis!!!

Eine Frage aber noch:

Muss man sich dann für die ganze Zeit verischern oder nur für Quali- und Renntag(e)?


----------



## harbourmastah (30. Juni 2015)

hallo, hab auch mal ne frage...und zwar die strecke "new diable"....gibt es ne möglichkeit von alpes D`huez dort hinzukommen...bus etc!?


----------



## HighSe (30. Juni 2015)

Für mich die erste Mega. Sind ab Sonntag mit Zelt am Lift (sofern wir das finden )


----------



## Yoshi- (7. Juli 2015)

Viel Spaß euch allen dieses Jahr, ich werde leider erst nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein! Und hoffentlich dieses Jahr mit besserem Wetter!


----------



## seki80 (10. Juli 2015)

Also gleich geht es los... quali!

Weiss jemand zu fällig wie viele angemeldet sind? Die startnummern gehen ja bis knapp über 2000 aber bei der quali sind es wohl ca 130 à 10Blöcke.

Bin gespannt!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Yoshi- (10. Juli 2015)

Gebt gass )) Ich will viele Bilder und Video´s sehen! Wie ist die schnee lage oben am Pic Blanc?

Verdammt siehts am PIC Blanc gut aus ich könnt mir in den Arsch beißen dass ich ned dabei bin *argh* wehe nächstes Jahr wird es ned genau so! Viel Glück euch allen!


----------



## seki80 (10. Juli 2015)

Matsche pampe oben uffm berg!

Aber ansonsten die quali war schonmal geil!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (13. Juli 2015)

Ziemlicher Höllenritt für mich dieses Jahr. Wieder qualifiziert für die Mega, aber dann DNF. Kurz nach dem Gletscher war Schluss. Videos kommen.
übrigens war perfektes Wetter dieses Jahr


----------



## zupaphil (13. Juli 2015)

Es war eine unglaubliche Erfahrung!!! Aber mal noch ne Frage:

Es wurden ja unterwegs öfters mal Fotos geschossen.
Hab auch 2 kleine Flyer von den Anbietern (www.photobreton.com und www.artreflex-photo.fr)
Dort kann man Fotos von sich per Startnummer suchen und kaufen.
Gibt es zufällig noch mehr dieser Anbieter oder waren das die beiden einzigen?


----------



## HighSe (15. Juli 2015)

Junge Junge...
Dieses Jahr war meine erste Megavalanche und mein erstes Rennen überhaupt.
Es war der absolute Hammer. Fantastisches Wetter, geile Leute, fette Atmosphäre und sensationelle Strecken.
Ich war mit nem Kumpel da und wir haben direkt am Lift unser Zelt für die ganze Woche aufgeschlagen.
Die Organisation vor Ort hat reibungslos funktioniert. Liftticket war hinterlegt und der Zeitplan vom Training, Qualifying und Rennen hätte genauer nicht sein können.
Bin am Ende bei den "Mega Challengern" mitgefahren und bin trotz Platten, gleich am Anfang, irgendwo in der Mitte gelandet.
Allein schon ankommen nach über einer Stunde Abfahrt, lässt das Ego über sich hinaus wachsen.
Das ganze Event ist von meiner Seite aus uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.
Das war definitiv nicht meine letzte Mega. Bin noch völlig geflasht...
Nächstes Jahr vielleicht in Verbindung mit "Mountain of Hell" einen Berg weiter. Dann lohnen sich die 1200 km noch mehr 

Hab meine Eindrücke mal in einem kurzen Edit zusammengefasst. Wen es interessiert, viel Spaß damit...


----------



## Datenwurm (15. Juli 2015)

Schönes Video, fasst das Ganze samt Drumherum gut zusammen. Bis zur Mega 2016


----------



## Yoshi- (16. Juli 2015)

Moin,

gerade quali videos bei youtube angesehen, warum ging es dieses jahr nur bis Alp de huez? und ned ganz runter?


----------



## zupaphil (16. Juli 2015)

Die letzten Jahre gings bis Huez (also ca 300hm unterhalb von Alp d´huez.
Dieses Jahr haben Sie dafür den Start etwas weiter nach Oben verlegt.
Ich nehme mal an um das logistische Problem, alle Biker mit dem kleinen Lift von Huez nach Alp d´huez zu bekommen, aus dem Weg zu gehen...
Schade fand ich, dass das technische Stück im oberen Bereich der Quali rausgenommen wurde...

War trotzdem eine richtig geile Erfahrung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yoshi- (16. Juli 2015)

Ja hab´s gesehen viele änderungen, schade dass ich ned dabei sein konnte. Nächstes Jahr dann wieder )


----------



## Datenwurm (16. Juli 2015)

Der Start war dieses Jahr an seinem eigentlichem Platz, letztes Jahr war ausnahmsweise tiefer. Danke des längeren Tretstückes war die Zeit auf der Piste etwa gleich wie die letzten Jahre.


----------



## katermurr (17. Juli 2015)

Hab hier auch mal ein Video von zwei Kumpels und mir geschnitten. Sag noch einer mitm Downhiller kann man da nicht fahren - ich war oft sehr froh über die Reserven   Mit Platz 163 im Hauptrennen war ich fürs erste Mal und die Crashes unterwegs auch ganz zufrieden.  War ein super Event mit ausnahmslos gutem Wetter!
Grüße


----------



## Yoshi- (18. Juli 2015)

Boar den typ am anfang da links der dich uberhohlt hat den hats ja mal voll zerissen 
War die Cam am Sattelrohr befestigt?


----------



## katermurr (19. Juli 2015)

Ja keine Ahnung was da abging, footage ist von nem Kumpel. Da fallen ja zwei aufeinander, die hatten dann bestimmt was zu besprechen 
Hatte keine Halterung und hab die Cam ans Sitzrohr getaped (Canyon Torque DHX hat ein ein langes, da geht das). Brust wär bestimmt schicker nächstes Mal.


----------



## dogpile (4. Januar 2016)

Neues Jahr, neues Glück. Obwohl ich in den knapp 16 Jahren die ich jetzt Mountainbike fahre noch nie bei einem Rennen gestartet bin, konnte ich mich dem Wahnsinn nicht entziehen und habe mich angemeldet. Werde mit einem Nox EDT 5.9 Enduro anreisen. Wer ist dieses Jahr auch dort am Start?


----------



## slashdiekralle (7. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

möchte dieses Jahr mal mitfahren, allerdings ist das mit der Anmeldung eine Katastrophe!!!  als  Pflichtfelder sind u.a. auch einen Lizenz angegeben. Wie läuft das dann bei Hobbyfahrern? Waren glaube mehrere Felder die für mich keinen Sinn machen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Datenwurm (7. Januar 2016)

Ja, die Anmeldung ist schon Teil der Herausforderung  Nicht zutreffende Felder frei lassen. Du kannst vor Ort für ich glaube 15€ eine Lizenz mit Versicherung kaufen - direkt beim abholen der Startnummer.

Ich bin dieses Jahr mal nicht dabei. Nach 5 Teilnahmen kommt schon Routine auf, das ist dann nicht mehr so das Mega Gefühl. Aber irgendwann möchte ich mal mit nem Hardtail starten.


----------



## slashdiekralle (7. Januar 2016)

Super! Danke!

Dan sieht man sich vielleicht nächstes Jahr


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (8. Januar 2016)

slashdiekralle schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> möchte dieses Jahr mal mitfahren, allerdings ist das mit der Anmeldung eine Katastrophe!!!  als  Pflichtfelder sind u.a. auch einen Lizenz angegeben. Wie läuft das dann bei Hobbyfahrern? Waren glaube mehrere Felder die für mich keinen Sinn machen.
> 
> ...



Entscheidend sind die Hinweise unter dem jeweiligen Feld:
"Please write down to which federation you are linked (FFC, UFOLEP, FFGT... If you do not have a licence, write "sans". If you will show us a Medical certificate, write "CM", if you subscribe to the Multisport Daily Insurance, write "MSA". 

Under-age children will obligatory show an parental authorization.

If you don't have any licence, write "sans"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Fabi (9. Januar 2016)

Morgen!

Also für mich wird es dieses Jahr auch das erste mal MA sein! Ich bin mal gespannt! Mit der Anmeldung ist es nicht so einfach, teilweise ziemlicher Kauderwelsch. Ich hab jetzt MSA eingetragen, brauch ich dennoch eine Bescheinigung vom Arzt?! Oder deckt es das MSA ab? 
Besten Dank


----------



## HighSe (9. Januar 2016)

Einfach mal den Google Übersetzer bemühen, hat mir sehr geholfen. Bei nicht zutreffenden Angaben "None" eingeben. Wichtig sind dein Name und das du die Kohle abdrückst 
Mit der Versicherung, die man optional abschließen kann, entfällt ein Atest.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Downhill Fabi (10. Januar 2016)

Ja so schlimm war es dann doch nicht..  Bin auch so öfters in Frankreich unterwegs und komm mit dem Kauderwelsch recht gut klar. War mir nur bisschen unsicher wegen dem Atest 

Gibt es noch irgendwelche "Must have" auf die man beim ersten Mal nicht sofort kommt? 

Gibt es noch wertvolle Tipps? 
Das Thema an sich ist schon super hilfreich und interessant! 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Januar 2016)

Ein Kumpel als Support ist gut..geht nix über warme Sachen bis zum Start. Der Supporter fährt die ganze Woche vorher für um 30-40Euro in der Gondel, auch wenn er dann gar nicht das Rennen fährt....


----------



## DerandereJan (10. Januar 2016)

Renneinteilung je nach eigenen Stärken..
Wirklich gut überholen kann man eigentlich nur am Start , auf dem Gletscher und an den 3-4 bergauf Passagen ( eine mit ~50-100hm auf 1000m)...alles andere ist Convoy-Trail-Express
Die Bergflöhe fressen dich bergauf , um dann 100 Meter weiter in der Abfahrt alles zu blockieren. .. that's Mega!


----------



## jan84 (10. Januar 2016)

Stau ist nur hinten scheisse, vorne gehts


----------



## Downhill Fabi (10. Januar 2016)

Ich werde mit meinem Kollegen anreisen, er wird auch an den Start gehen!
Ja ich hab mir schon einiges Videos angeschaut, da kann man sich ein paar Strategien ausdenken Ob diese aber in die tat umgesetzt werden wenn es soweit ist bleibt offen

Ich hoffe mal auf halbwegs vernünftiges Wetter. 
Wer startet sonst noch dieses Jahr??


----------



## Ferro (13. Januar 2016)

Ich wenn alles glatt geht


----------



## Ferro (14. Januar 2016)

Was meint ihr lohnt es sich eine KeFü mit Taco für die Mega anzuschaffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dogpile (16. Januar 2016)

Werde ich in jedem Fall machen, auch der Rest der Ausstattung beschäftigt mich noch. Ich werde mit einem Nox Enduro (Vo/Hi jeweils 150mm) teilnehmen, das ich noch etwas umrüsten möchte. Habe jetzt für vorn eine 200er Scheibe bestellt (Avid XO Trail, 180 waren bisher genug) und Magic Mary in der 2.35 Evo DH-Ausführung bestellt (Gretchenfrage: Tubeless oder Schlauch?). Gabel und Dämpfer sollen noch mal zu FlatOut und das sollte dann eigentlich auch reichen. Was ändert Ihr technisch an Euren Bikes?


----------



## Ferro (16. Januar 2016)

billiger Laufradsatz
Magic Marry in Bikepark
1-fach und KeFü mit tacco


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Januar 2016)

dogpile schrieb:


> Was ändert Ihr technisch an Euren Bikes?



Fürs Rennen Hydraulische Stütze rein (die ist ansonsten durch ne fixe getauscht in Alpe, man schmeisst den Bock ja doch mal ins Gemüse), dazu nen alten aufgeschnittenen Mantel großzügig von unten ums Unterrohr, mit Kabelbindern fixieren. Fertsch


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (21. Januar 2016)

Das Camping ist doch noch immer an der Liftstation kostenlos, oder?

Alternativ, falls sich hier jemand findet, würde ich mir auch noch eine Unterkunft suchen, Dann aber nicht in Alp de Huez, sondern unten im Tal in Allemont oder Vaujany. Ist stressfreier bei der Abreise und man kommt was schneller zur Quali.

Könnte auch noch zwei Plätze anbieten für Mitfahrer und Bikes.

Wäre Mega Nr. 3 für mich. Kollege ist abgesprungen, ich würde immer noch gerne mal wieder hin 

Würde mich spätestens dann Anfang Februar anmelden, falls sich noch wer findet auch früher.


----------



## rrrobin (14. Mai 2016)

So lang isses nicht mehr hin zur Mega 16. Bin jetzt auch das erste mal dabei, nachdem ich oft mit dem Gedanken gespielt hab... Ist auch mein erstes Rennen überhaupt 

Ich hab die Taktik robustes Material und Federweg statt Fahrtechnik, daher starte ich mit dem Freerider, ein Scott Voltage mit 180/180 und DH Reifen+Felgen. Naja, ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch einfach kein anderes Fahrrad 

Habe mich jetzt die letzen Monate erfolgreich vom körperlichem Wrack zum Premium-Wrack hochgearbeitet  Weniger als 2 Monate hab ich noch um halbwegs fit zu werden, aber die Mega soll ja recht entspannt sein, hab ich gehört...

Zum Thema Attest/Versicherung hab ich hier und auf anderen Seiten viel widersprüchliches gelesen, das Reglement hab ich mir auch zig-mal durchlesen und ich wurde einfach nicht schlau draus. Kann man so interpretieren dass die Versicherung das Attest ersetzt oder dass man beides braucht wenn man keine Lizenz hat. Hab jetzt beides, mein Arzt wollte garnix für das Attest, hab ihn einfach im Rahmen von nem Impftermin danach gefragt... Er hat mich auch nicht untersucht, nur ein paar Fragen gestellt zu den Eckdaten vom Rennen und wieviel ich Rad fahre und ob dich dabei schonmal bewusstlos wurde... Zum Glück bisher noch nicht... 

Wer ist hier noch dabei? Was habt ihr für Material?


----------



## Downhill Fabi (15. Mai 2016)

Wie schon weiter oben geschrieben, bin ich auch das erste mal mit meinem Kollegen dabei!
Rennerfahrung habe ich von den IXS Rennen her einiges, er gar nichts. 
Ich denke aber die MA sollte recht locker sein.
Ich habe mir ein Radon Swoop 170 1x11 besorgt. Das Rad macht bis jetzt einen super Eindruck. Klar, ich werde jedes Verschleißteil doppelt mitnehmen und Drahtreifen aufziehen. 
Vorbereitung..  So viel Rad fahren wie möglich und Grundlagenausdauer trainieren!

Gruß Fabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slashdiekralle (20. Mai 2016)

Moin Leute,

bin jetzt auf der Suche nach ner Unterkunft (2 Personen). Die FeWO sehen ja alle ähnlich aus in Alp d'huez und nen Standard bekommt man ja schon für 350-400€/Woche...habt ihr da Erfahrungen und wie, wo werden die Bikes verschlossen?

Gruß
Ben


----------



## dogpile (19. Juni 2016)

So: noch knapp 3 Wochen dann geht's rund. Es wäre nett wenn sich hier noch ein paar IBCler melden könnten, die in diesem Jahr auch dabei sind, ich kenn bisher keinen . Bin ab Montag in Alpe d'huez und habe den Liftpass für die ganze Woche, darüber hinaus aber fast keine Infos. Also: wer fährt in diesem Jahr mit und hat vielleicht schon ein bisschen was zu erzählen?


----------



## Jan_1968 (20. Juni 2016)

@slashdiekralle 
da es sich dort um einen reinen Fahrrad/Skiort handelt, werden die Fahrräder üblicherweise mit auf die Zimmer genommen im Hotel. Viele Leute stellen die Räder dann einfach auf den Balkon, da die Zimmer meistens nicht groß sind.
Du wirst im Hotel auch nicht "schief angeguckt", wenn Du dein Fahrrad mit reinschiebst, das ist dort halt üblich. 2013 bin ich mit einem dermaßen verdreckten Fahrrad und Klamotten durch den Eingang geschoben, und man wird noch freundlich begrüßt, obwohl mir das schon fast unangenehm war...


----------



## slashdiekralle (20. Juni 2016)

@Jan_1968 danke für die Info. Hört sich gut an, wöllte den Bock jetzt nicht unbedingt in einem Skikeller abstellen müssen.


----------



## slashdiekralle (20. Juni 2016)

@dogpile sind ab Montag zu zweit vor Ort. Kommen aus dem WW. Hoffe das Wetter spielt dieses Jahr mit  ist unsere erste Mega. Sonst aber schon Erfahrung bei Endurorennen und der TBA.


----------



## Ferro (22. Juni 2016)

Hiho
ein Kumpel und meine Wenigkeit fahren von Dresden aus und hätten noch ein Platz im Büschen frei!
Also wer noch Interesse an einer Mitfahrgelegenheit am 01.07 hat...
Wir sind dann auch die ganze Woche vor Ort.
PS: Kann man dort vor Ort noch für eine Begleitperson ein Liftticket bekommen, wenn ja wie viel teurer wäre es dann?


----------



## dogpile (22. Juni 2016)

Schön, habt Ihr schon einen Schimmer wie das mit dem Training konkret aussieht? Ich habe einen Liftpass für die ganze Woche, die Quali-Läufe beginnen ja aber erst am Mittwoch. Kann man bis dahin im Bikepark fahren? Die Frage nach dem Liftticket Begleitperson habe ich auch..


----------



## harbourmastah (22. Juni 2016)

Du kannst die ganze woche über den lift benutzen und auch die gesamte qualistrecke fahren, oder halt die bikepark strecken.


----------



## dogpile (22. Juni 2016)

Sehr gut! Muss für die Bikeparkstrecken dann noch einmal eine Extra-Gebühr bezahlt werden? Bin halt zum ersten Mal da und im Netz gibt es nicht so viele Infos. Gibt es günstige Liftpässe für die Begleitung? Beim Buchen gab es diese Option irgendwie, da habe ich es schlicht vergessen.


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. Juni 2016)

@dogpile
Liftpass für Begleitperson weiß ich leider nicht. Ansonsten kannst Du alle Strecken jederzeit so oft fahren wie Du willst. Einzig auf die Liftzeiten Schließzeiten sollte man dabei achten. Sonst stehst Du zum Feierabend im Tal und kommst nicht wieder hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (22. Juni 2016)

dogpile schrieb:


> Schön, habt Ihr schon einen Schimmer wie das mit dem Training konkret aussieht? Ich habe einen Liftpass für die ganze Woche, die Quali-Läufe beginnen ja aber erst am Mittwoch. Kann man bis dahin im Bikepark fahren? Die Frage nach dem Liftticket Begleitperson habe ich auch..



Du kannst mit dem liftpass alles befahren. Quali ist am Freitag, und dann Rennen je nachdem Samstag oder Sonntag. Ziemlich frühes Aufstehen inklusive 
Ich hoffe bloß dieses Jahr wird die Quali nicht noch mehr zum XC-Plus-Rennen...und auf gutes Wetter 

Wegen Liftpass für die Begleitung würde ich mal eine Mail schreiben ob du des noch dazu buchen kannst. 

Viel Spaß bei einem der geilsten Events der Welt


----------



## Gp1 (25. Juni 2016)

Fahre Mittwochmorgen aus dem Münsterland los und muss leider Sonntag zurück. Hätte noch Platz für 2 Leute mit Rad.
Könnte euch also in Münster Dortmund Köln Heidelberg Karlsruhe Freiburg oder anderen Stationen auf dem Weg einsammeln


----------



## dogpile (26. Juni 2016)

Das "Programmheft" für 2016 mit allen Infos der Veranstalter ist draussen: http://issuu.com/uccmegavalanche/docs/program_mega_2016_ok_bd

Und hier die Streckenkarten für Quali und Rennen: https://www.google.com/maps/d/u/0/viewer?mid=1c5OyujxL-_KDvCT1-nabJSf5ABo


----------



## Jan_1968 (26. Juni 2016)

Die Strecken für Quali und Rennen können sich aber spontan vor Ort in Teilabschnitten noch ändern...war jedenfalls die letzten beiden Male so!


----------



## Muckal (26. Juni 2016)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Die Strecken für Quali und Rennen können sich aber spontan vor Ort in Teilabschnitten noch ändern...war jedenfalls die letzten beiden Male so!



Das hoff ich doch, sieht wieder schwer nach dem Wiesen-Pedalierstück in der Quali aus...Bin gespannt ob die Holzbrücken wieder raus genommen werden.


----------



## slashdiekralle (27. Juni 2016)

Die Startnummern gibt's ja erst ab Mittwoch...wo bekomme ich dann Montag den gebuchten Liftpass her?


----------



## Jan_1968 (27. Juni 2016)

Liftpass hat mit Startnummernvergabe nichts zu tun. In Alpe direkt am Lift Perso vorlegen, dann bekommst Du den dort.


----------



## dogpile (2. Juli 2016)

Startlisten-Update: Dan Atherton, Cedric Gracia, Remy Absalon und Matti Lehikoinen. Fetzt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## feddbemme (3. August 2016)

Mittlerweile sind ja schon viele Videos aufgetaucht, ansonsten ist es eher wieder still geworden.
Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, einen kleinen Bericht von unserer Woche vor Ort zu verfassen. Wer sich dafür interessiert, findet ihn hier:
Die Sachsen auf Reise - Touren fern der Heimat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (4. August 2016)

@feddbemme 
Schön verfasster Bericht, schöne Bilder!


----------



## Nico Laus (4. August 2016)

Danke! Ich finde solche Berichte sehr informativ. Die mega Avalanche habe ich schon länger auf meiner ToDoList. Vielleicht traue ich mich nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Datenwurm (29. Dezember 2016)

Die Anmeldung für 2017 öffnet voraussichtlich nächste Woche...


----------



## Muckal (29. Dezember 2016)

Ums es gibt am Mittwoch der Mega-Woche noch zusätzlich ein Enduro Rennen!


----------



## Datenwurm (29. Dezember 2016)

Da war mir aber das Downhillrennen 2009 nach Oz lieber... http://www.zapiks.fr/avalanche-cup-a-oz-en-oisans-1.html Das war irgendwie eine franzöische Rennserie oder Franz. Meisterschaft mit allerhand bekannten Namen (Kovarik, Hart, Cole etc.)
Allerdings hat es die Strecke echt in sich und als Side-Event zur Mega hat man nicht genug Trainingszeit gehabt.


----------



## Muckal (29. Dezember 2016)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Da war mir aber das Downhillrennen 2009 nach Oz lieber... http://www.zapiks.fr/avalanche-cup-a-oz-en-oisans-1.html Das war irgendwie eine franzöische Rennserie oder Franz. Meisterschaft mit allerhand bekannten Namen (Kovarik, Hart, Cole etc.)
> Allerdings hat es die Strecke echt in sich und als Side-Event zur Mega hat man nicht genug Trainingszeit gehabt.



Ich werds vermutlich nicht mitfahren, wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen 

Abgesehen davon wärs mir lieber wenn die Quali wieder bis Oz runter ginge und die Holzelemente wieder drin wären. Soll heißen ich wünschte mir die Strecke von 2014 zurück  aber ich denke die Ankunft beim Palais is mittlerweile gesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (29. Dezember 2016)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ich werds vermutlich nicht mitfahren, wollte nur mal drauf hinweisen
> 
> Abgesehen davon wärs mir lieber wenn die Quali wieder bis Oz runter ginge und die Holzelemente wieder drin wären. Soll heißen ich wünschte mir die Strecke von 2014 zurück  aber ich denke die Ankunft mein Palais is mittlerweile gesetzt...



Ja, nach Oz war immer gut. Wobei ich die Variante ab 2015 bis zum Palais du Sport nicht schlecht finde. Da ich aus Prinzip nur mit einem DH Bike fahre, ist mir zwar jedes Stück im Flachen oder bergauf zu viel, aber die Qual gehört nunmal auch dazu 

btw: 2009, 2010, 2013, 2014 und 2015 war ich nun schon zur Mega. Wobei mir 2014 mit den teuflischen Bedingungen besonders in Erinnerung geblieben ist. 

ps: Das DH Rennen was ich meinte nach Oz war 2010, nicht 2009. Hab ich oben falsch geschrieben.


----------



## Muckal (29. Dezember 2016)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Ja, nach Oz war immer gut. Wobei ich die Variante ab 2015 bis zum Palais du Sport nicht schlecht finde. Da ich aus Prinzip nur mit einem DH Bike fahre, ist mir zwar jedes Stück im Flachen oder bergauf zu viel, aber die Qual gehört nunmal auch dazu
> 
> btw: 2009, 2010, 2013, 2014 und 2015 war ich nun schon zur Mega. Wobei mir 2014 mit den teuflischen Bedingungen besonders in Erinnerung geblieben ist.
> 
> ps: Das DH Rennen was ich meinte nach Oz war 2010, nicht 2009. Hab ich oben falsch geschrieben.



2017 wird meine vierte Mega. Bin 2014 eher zufällig dazu gekommen mit zu fahren und seitdem bin ich infiziert. Mega is jedes Jahr ein fester Termin


----------



## Downhill Fabi (30. Dezember 2016)

Habt ihr eventuell ein paar Info´s zu dem zusätlichen Enduro Rennen??
Ich bin auch wieder dabei. Abartiger Suchtfaktor


----------



## Muckal (30. Dezember 2016)

Angeblich soll demnächst was auf der HP stehen. Hab die Info auch nur aus dem Teaser Video.


----------



## Downhill Fabi (30. Dezember 2016)

Na dann warten wir mal gespannt!


----------



## Scheissenduro (7. Januar 2017)

Hey Leute,

wir melden uns dieses Jahr auch wieder an. Ich frage mich bei der Anmeldung aber schon immer, wie füllen die die Reihen in der Startaufstellung von der Quali? Kommen die Frühen Anmelder in die vorderen Reihen oder ist das Zufall?! Zählen vielleicht vorherige Ergebnisse? 
Wir hatten bisher jedes mal das Pech (war 2013 und 2014 dabei) aus der vorletzten bzw. der vor-vorletzten Reihe starten zu müssen. Da hat man dann natürlich dementsprechend viele Leute überholen müssen und weiter vor bis zu den Challenger Plätzen hat es nicht gereicht. Denn Irgendwann beginnt ja der Trail und das Feld zieht sich auseinander und man steckt mehr oder weniger da fest wo man sich bis dahin vorgekämpft hat. Wenn man da dann hinter einem "Pfropf" mittelschneller Fahrer steckt hat man keine Chance mehr.


Dann gibt´s bei der Anmeldung noch die Option mehrere Leute auf einen Schlag anzumelden (anstatt jeder sich selbst) und als Gruppe/Team zu fahren. Heißt das, man steht auch mit denen im gleichen Qualiblock?

Greets,
TOm


----------



## Downhill Fabi (7. Januar 2017)

Smilingtom. schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> wir melden uns dieses Jahr auch wieder an. Ich frage mich bei der Anmeldung aber schon immer, wie füllen die die Reihen in der Startaufstellung von der Quali? Kommen die Frühen Anmelder in die vorderen Reihen oder ist das Zufall?! Zählen vielleicht vorherige Ergebnisse?
> Wir hatten bisher jedes mal das Pech (war 2013 und 2014 dabei) aus der vorletzten bzw. der vor-vorletzten Reihe starten zu müssen. Da hat man dann natürlich dementsprechend viele Leute überholen müssen und weiter vor bis zu den Challenger Plätzen hat es nicht gereicht. Denn Irgendwann beginnt ja der Trail und das Feld zieht sich auseinander und man steckt mehr oder weniger da fest wo man sich bis dahin vorgekämpft hat. Wenn man da dann hinter einem "Pfropf" mittelschneller Fahrer steckt hat man keine Chance mehr.
> ...




Also wir haben letztes Jahr mehrere Leute gemeinsam angeldet und die Startnummern von uns waren dann Fortlaufend, dh. wir sind in der selben Reihe bei der Quali gestartet.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Scheissenduro (7. Januar 2017)

Ahh, das ist sehr cool. Danke dir


----------



## Jan_1968 (7. Januar 2017)

@Downhill Fabi 
Meinst Du mit gemeinsam: Über einen User, oder halt nur zeitgleich aber unterschiedliche User?
Was gehört eigtl. in das Feld "Protection Name" (oder so ähnlich), direkt unter dem Feld Fahrradtyp?


----------



## brownbear (7. Januar 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @Downhill Fabi
> Meinst Du mit gemeinsam: Über einen User, oder halt nur zeitgleich aber unterschiedliche User?
> Was gehört eigtl. in das Feld "Protection Name" (oder so ähnlich), direkt unter dem Feld Fahrradtyp?



Ich habe die Marke meiner Schutzkleidung genannt . Ist eher statistischer Natur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (7. Januar 2017)

Das steht dann in den Ergebnislisten drin. Kannst irgendwas eingeben.


----------



## Downhill Fabi (7. Januar 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @Downhill Fabi
> Meinst Du mit gemeinsam: Über einen User, oder halt nur zeitgleich aber unterschiedliche User?
> Was gehört eigtl. in das Feld "Protection Name" (oder so ähnlich), direkt unter dem Feld Fahrradtyp?



Wir haben das über einen Account gemacht. Das geht super easy, da Leute hinzuzufügen.
Das Feld Protection Name erscheint auf den Ergebnislisten. Eher für Statistiken oder gesponsorte Fahrer interessant


----------



## Scheissenduro (7. Januar 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @Downhill Fabi
> Meinst Du mit gemeinsam: Über einen User, oder halt nur zeitgleich aber unterschiedliche User?



Noch über dem Feld wo du deinen Namen angibst steht "how many participants do you want to register" und dann kannst du die Anzahl angeben. Geht dann alles über einen Account.



Jan_1968 schrieb:


> @Downhill Fabi
> Was gehört eigtl. in das Feld "Protection Name" (oder so ähnlich), direkt unter dem Feld Fahrradtyp?



Wenn was mit den zusätzlichen Angaben nicht stimmt, dann meckert das Formular schon. Kannst eigentlich nix falsch machen


----------



## Patrice_F (18. Januar 2017)

Hey

Werde dieses Jahr das erste Mal mit nem Kollegen teilnehmen. Haben vor Mittwochs mit dem Auto anzureisen. Hätte ein paar Fragen:

1. Könnt ihr mir in Alp d'Huez ein gutes Hotel empfehlen, wo man sein Fahrzeug parkieren kann und alles, vorallem die besagte Gondel, bequem mit dem Bike erreichen kann?

 2. Wie kommt man im Training wieder nach Alp d'Huez? Oder geht das Training immer nur bis Alp d'Huez?

3. Bis wann sollte man sich erfahrungsgemäss anmelden vom Platz her?

4. Seh ich das richtig, dass man keinen Einfluss auf den Startplatz in der Quali hat? Die Chance ist gross, dass man als Erststarter in der Quali ziemlich in  ner hinteren Reihe starten muss?

Danke euch.


----------



## Patrice_F (21. Januar 2017)

Niemand? Megaveteranen, wo seid ihr?


----------



## Jan_1968 (21. Januar 2017)

1. Alpe d'Huez ist ein kleines Touri Dorf oben auf dem Berg. Es gibt nicht "die" Gondel, sondern dort ein Netz aus sich kreuzenden und ineinander übergehenden Gondeln. Eine davon ist aber in Alpe, und eigentlich von überall in Alpe gut erreichbar. Hotel: Google hilft dir.
2. Auch über besagtes Netz der Gondeln. Man muss sich einmal damit auseinandersetzen, welche Gondel wo ankommt, und wie es von dort weitergeht. Im "Tal" fährt dauerhaft ein Shuttle Bus mit Anhänger, von dem kommt man halt wieder hoch bis zu einer Gondel aus dem Netz.
3., 4. Melde dich an, wenn Du Lust hast! Seid Ihr Mehrere, meldet euch über einen Account zusammen an, dann gibt es fortlaufende Nummern, ansonsten kann man das nicht beeinflussen!


----------



## Muckal (22. Januar 2017)

Bitte: Die Startzeiten sind zwar ernst zu nehmen, aber bitte nicht schon 3h vor der eigenen Startzeit am Lift stehen. Dadurch wird es für Leute die eigentlich pünktlich am Lift wären schwer rechtzeitig hoch zu kommen. 

Tipp: wenn einer von hinten wiederholt RIDER schreit, einfach vorbei lassen. Sonst ist es teils sehr schwer und gefährlich auf den engen Trails vorbei zu kommen. Steht auch so in den Regeln. Wer sich da wiederholt weigert könnte eine schmerzhafte Überraschung erleben. 
Wenn ein Hintermann LEFT oder RIGHT schreit meint er damit die Seite auf der er überholen wird, nicht die auf die du ausweichen sollst.


----------



## Patrice_F (22. Januar 2017)

Das mit dem LEFT/RIGHT ist ja bei allen Rennen so, also nix spezielles.

Mich interessiert, wie man bei der Quali weiter vorne starten kann, aber ich entnehme dem Post von Jan_1968, dass dies nicht möglich ist. Wird einem die Reihe/Platz zugeteilt, oder ist first come first serve?


----------



## Muckal (22. Januar 2017)

First come first served ist es sicher nicht. Angeblich eine Kombi aus Anmeldezeitpunkt und weiteren Faktoren. Wenn du ein bekannter Fahrer bist stellen sie dich sicher nach vorne. Wenn du nur ein weiterer unbekannter bist, dann wirst du dich wohl auch nach vorne arbeiten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (22. Januar 2017)

dann starte ich wohl oder übel von hinten. Leider wie gesagt sehr frustrierend dann bei den engen Trails, wo man nicht überholen kann und zwangsläufig an das Tempo des Vordermanns gebunden bist. Und mit vollem Risiko überholen ist nicht mein Ding, finde das kann sehr gefährlich werden.


----------



## NewK (22. Januar 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Das mit dem LEFT/RIGHT ist ja bei allen Rennen so, also nix spezielles.
> [...]


Dann hätte niemand dieses Meme entworfen


----------



## Muckal (22. Januar 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> dann starte ich wohl oder übel von hinten. Leider wie gesagt sehr frustrierend dann bei den engen Trails, wo man nicht überholen kann und zwangsläufig an das Tempo des Vordermanns gebunden bist. Und mit vollem Risiko überholen ist nicht mein Ding, finde das kann sehr gefährlich werden.



Ich verstehe jetzt das Problem nicht. Wenn du schnell bist kommst du auch auf deinen Platz. Es gibt schon Gelegenheit zum überholen. 40 oder 50 Leute zu überholen ist kein Problem. Ich bin auch mal aus dem Mittelfeld am Start auf 33 gefahren, gerade noch ins Megavalanche Rennen gekommen. Fahr doch erst mal bevor du jammerst.


----------



## Datenwurm (23. Januar 2017)

Von der 2. bis zur vorletzten Startreihe habe ich bei den Qualiläufen schon alles gehabt. Und ich konnte mich immer qualifizieren. Auch als mein DH Bike noch stolze 23,5kg gewogen hat ging es aus der vorletzten Reihe ganz weit vor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   (Bild ist von 2010, aber dank leichterer Hinterrad immernoch 23,0kg)

Wer fit ist und fahren kann holt das raus, wer nicht halt nicht.


----------



## Muckal (23. Januar 2017)

Da war die Strecke aber vermutlich auch noch nicht so "enduro" wie heute oder? Sprich mit dem tollen ewigen Tretstück über die Wiese, ohne die Bretter wo man mit bisschen Eiern viel gut machen konnte etc.? Heute würde ich nicht mehr mit dem DH Bike antreten wollen.


----------



## Datenwurm (23. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube, da war noch viel mehr Enduro angesagt, mehr Höhenmeter bergauf, längere Strecken.
Ich muss mal schauen was ich für Videos aus meinen ersten Jahren, sprich ab 2009, habe. Ich kann mich aber noch gut an die erste Quali und das 1. Rennen erinnern, da ging es definitiv weiter bergauf.

Edit:
Juhu, ich habe da was gefunden in der sagenhaften Auflösung 640x480 Pixel, ich lade das mal hoch 
Edit2: Muss erst noch umwandeln, ist ein komisches Dateiformat. Und Weitwinkel gabs damals auch noch nicht ;-)
Edit3: Umwandlung dauert an. Ich stell das Video dann in diesen Beitrag.
Video ist von der Quali 2009.
Ton nicht zu laut machen, wilde Windgeräusche 
Bei 21:20 ging es zum Rennen weiter gerade aus auf den Berg im Hintergrund hoch. Keine Ahnung wie viele Hm das genau sind, aber gut 100Hm denke ich.

Von der Mega habe ich nur die ersten Sekunden nach dem Start gefilmt, dann viel die Kamera aus. Ich bin damals mit nem Camcorder an der Brust gefahren, an dem eine externe Kamera angeschlossen war, die aufm Helm befestigt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (23. Januar 2017)

Ist das so? Ich bin erst seit 2014 dabei, da wars definitiv noch bergablastiger als 15/16. Da gings noch runter nach Oz.


----------



## Patrice_F (23. Januar 2017)

Besten Dank euch. 

Hab mich jetzt angemeldet. Hab die billigste Absteige genommen, die ich gefunden hab (ausser Camping, dafür bin ich zu alt). Zweisternhotel Eliova le Chaix - kommt schon gut, bin ja nur dort zum übernachten.

Hoffe auf Top Wetter! Nicht dass es so wird wie im 2014


----------



## canYOn_/ (23. Januar 2017)

Muckal schrieb:


> Ist das so? Ich bin erst seit 2014 dabei, da wars definitiv noch bergablastiger als 15/16. Da gings noch runter nach Oz.



Es geht doch die ganze Zeit um die Quali und dem Start aus der hinteren Reihe  
Die letzten 2 Jahre startete ich aus der letzten/vorletzten Reihe, konnte aber 60% der Leute kurz nach dem Start überholen. Die bessere Platzierung kann man sich danach mühsam erarbeiten .


----------



## Muckal (23. Januar 2017)

Ich rede auch von der Quali Strecke. Du musst halt am Start aggressiv sein. Aber nicht zu aggressiv, sonst is die Mega schnell rum, so wie für mich letztes Jahr...roll the dice, pay the price...und ich startete aus der vorletzten Reihe  gehört dazu


----------



## Patrice_F (31. Januar 2017)

Wie seht ihr das mit einem Semislick (zB Rock Razor SG) aufm Hinterrad?
Machbar oder wegen dem Schnee im oberen Teil überhaupt nicht sinnvoll? Absalon gewann zumindest mit nem Semislick... aber der fährt ja auch _bissl_ besser als unsereins...


----------



## dreiundzwanzig (31. Januar 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das mit einem Semislick (zB Rock Razor SG) aufm Hinterrad?
> Machbar oder wegen dem Schnee im oberen Teil überhaupt nicht sinnvoll? Absalon gewann zumindest mit nem Semislick... aber der fährt ja auch _bissl_ besser als unsereins...



Semislick war in meinen Augen 2016 im Schnee kein Nach-/Vorteil ggü. einem "normalen" Reifen. Nach den ersten paar Fahrern wer der Schnee sehr zerpflügt. Bremsgrip ist nicht so relevant, die vorderen Reihen lassen es eh laufen. 
Im unteren Teil könnte der Semislick von Vorteil sein, gibt wenige Stellen, an denen man heftig anbremsen muss.


----------



## Datenwurm (1. Februar 2017)

Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich den Highroller Semi Slick hinten gefahren. Der hat mir nicht getaugt, weil man auf dem festen/steinigen Untergrund spürbar früher bremsen muss.
Was das zeitmäßig ausmacht weiß ich aber nicht. Und die aktuellen Semi Slicks haben deutlich mehr Profil als der alte HR Semi Slick. Einen Versuch ist es wert, denn aufm Schnee macht's kaum einen Unterschied.


----------



## Patrice_F (4. Februar 2017)

Wie sieht es aus, wenn man ohne oder mit sehr kleinem Rucksack nur für Trinkblase fahren will. Auf dem Gipfel ist es sicher wahnsinnig kalt, dass man dort ne warme Jacke oder dergleichen dabeihaben muss. Gibt es oben sowas wie bei der BikeAttack, dass man Rucksack mit Kleidern vor dem Rennen abgeben kann, welche dann ins Ziel gebracht werden?


----------



## Muckal (4. Februar 2017)

Gibt es.


----------



## Patrice_F (4. Februar 2017)

Perfekt, Dank dir. Dann werd ich es wohl mit minimalistischen Trinkrucksack a la USWE Airborne (3) o.ä. versuchen.

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, wie viele Fahrer (vorallem die Pros scheint mir) komplett ohne Rucksack und demzufolge ohne Flüssigkeiten auskommen. Ne Flasche im Rahmen ist ja durch den Fullface und Google eher suboptimal. Und es ist ja immerhin volle Dauerbelastung für 45min (pros) bis über 1h...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreiundzwanzig (4. Februar 2017)

Die bekommen am Anstieg meistens eine Flasche gereicht.


----------



## Muckal (4. Februar 2017)

dreiundzwanzig schrieb:


> Die bekommen am Anstieg meistens eine Flasche gereicht.



Normalos übrigens auch...


----------



## feddbemme (16. Februar 2017)

Ja, am Gegenanstieg standen echt einige Leute und haben Wasser verteilt. Selbst bei uns im Challenger-Rennen.
So viel mehr Möglichkeiten hat man eh nicht, um zu trinken. Man ist die ganze Zeit so gut ausgelastet, dass man eher an andere Sachen denkt.

Ich verlinke hier nochmal als Nachtrag zu meinem Bericht unser Video:
Viel von dem Rennen hab ich nicht mit reingenommen, da gibt es von anderen ausreichend. Die 4 Szenen erkennt ihr an der Startnummer. Die ohne Sturz ist aus der Quali, wo ich die Linie irgendwie dann doch nicht ganz getroffen hab (Die vom Vordermann wäre es gewesen).
Sonst ist viel von dem Park-gefahre in der Woche vor dem Rennen dabei.


----------



## Patrice_F (30. Mai 2017)

Es ist richtig, dass man als nicht lizenzierter Fahrer ein ärztliches Attest vorlegen muss? Die notwendige Versicherung kann man direkt vor Ort abschliessen habe ich gelesen. Ist das auch korrekt? Wär ziemlih sch... wenn ich dort bin und keine Versicherung hab und deshalb nicht starten könnte.

Danke euch


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. Mai 2017)

Richtig, das ärztliche Attest benötigst Du. Vor Ort kann man dann eine Versicherung buchen, sofern man das nicht bereits online bei der Anmeldung gemacht hat. Die Versicherung ist aber nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben.


----------



## Datenwurm (7. Juni 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Richtig, das ärztliche Attest benötigst Du. Vor Ort kann man dann eine Versicherung buchen, sofern man das nicht bereits online bei der Anmeldung gemacht hat. Die Versicherung ist aber nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben.


Moment mal, das stimmt so nicht. Man benötigt entweder eine Lizenz oder kauft die Versicherung/Tageslizenz. Das ärztliche Attest ist nicht mehr notwendig.


----------



## Muckal (7. Juni 2017)

Wichtiger Hinweis: wenn man eine hohe Startnummer (z.B. 17XX) hat, bitte NICHT bereits in der früh am Lift anstehen wenn es zur Quali geht! Es gibt festgelegte Startzeiten, an die sollte man sich halten. Man steht sonst regelmäßig mit einer niedrigeren Nummer und somit früheren Startzeit am Lift zw. Startnummern an, deren Startzeit erst 2h nach der eigenen ist.


----------



## Patrice_F (7. Juni 2017)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Moment mal, das stimmt so nicht. Man benötigt entweder eine Lizenz oder kauft die Versicherung/Tageslizenz. Das ärztliche Attest ist nicht mehr notwendig.



Was denn nun? Wäre schon wichtig zu wissen. Wär ja ne Katastrophe, wenn ich dort stehe und dann das Arztzeugnis fehlt. Andererseits würd ich mir auch gerne die völlig überteuerten Arztkosten sparen dafür.

Bist du dir absolut 100% sicher, dass man kein Arztzeugnis mehr braucht (wenn man keine Lizenz hat)?


----------



## Muckal (7. Juni 2017)

Mein Attest hat seinerzeit 10 Euro gekostet. Fand ich vertretbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (8. Juni 2017)

Ja, rechne das zehnfache heute in der CH


----------



## Muckal (8. Juni 2017)

Tja mei  deinem Nick nach zu urteilen nehme ich an, dass du französisch kannst, also arbeite dich doch mal durch die Seite durch. Ansonsten haben sich Bekannte von mir so ein Attest mehr oder weniger selbst ausgestellt und auf allen drei Attesten stand der gleiche Patient, ging auch durch...


----------



## Patrice_F (8. Juni 2017)

Ne du ist ja an sich keine Sache, aber wenn ich 100.- und die Zeit für den besuch sparen kann sag ich auch nicht nein...

Französisch ja, aber leider nicht so gut wie mein name vermuten lassen würde ;-)


----------



## Jan_1968 (8. Juni 2017)

Ich habe mal aus dem Reglement den (entscheidenden) Punkt 2 über Google Translate hier komplett übersetzt:
BETEILIGUNG
2.1. Die Mégavalanche® ist offen für den Kandidaten Lizenznehmer
von nationalen Verbänden, erteilt an der International Cycling Union angeschlossen, auf
Beweise für die Ausstellung eines Tauglichkeitszeugnisses „keine klinischen Anzeichen unter Angabe
scheinbare Nachteile für die Praxis des Radsports, im Wettbewerb“, laufende Verpflichtungen
induziert durch deren Anwendung.
2.2. Dieser Wettbewerb ist auch offen für nicht-lizenzierte, ihre Teilnahmegebühr kann
dann erhöht werden, ein medizinisches Tauglichkeitszeugnis des Radrennsport zu üben in
von weniger als 12 Monaten Wettbewerb (am Tag der Veranstaltung) oder jede anderen Sportart Lizenz
das laufende Jahr wird zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
2.3. Dieser Wettbewerb ist offen für Teilnehmer im Alter von 15 und älter (Jahrgang 2002 oder früher).
2.4. Jeder Teilnehmer bestätigt, profitiert von sozialer Absicherung oder sogar Krankenversicherung
gültig ergänzende (n) Tag (e) des Ereignisses.
2.5. Die Registrierung ist registriert. Keine Anmeldung Übertragung aus irgendeinem Grund zulässig
was auch immer. Wer seine Anmeldung an einen Dritten übergeben zurück wird
verantwortlich für Unfälle oder die von ihnen während der Veranstaltung verursacht werden.
Die Organisation übernimmt keine Verantwortung im Fall eines Unfalls in dieser Art von Situation und
endgültig ausschließen die Wettbewerber seine Nummer und den Konkurrenten gegeben hat durch
verwenden, wenn Transvésubienne, da sie Wissen haben.

Da das mit der Übersetzung so leicht schwammig ist, interpretiere ich das mal auch aufgrund meiner Kenntnis, wie das in Deutschland abläuft, wenn man irgendwo einen verbandsoffenen sportlichen Wettkampf bestreitet (dort verhält es sich nämlich genauso!).

1.Hat man eine Lizenz bzw. einen Sportpass (über Verein o.ä.), dann beinhaltet das dieses ärztliche Attest, und damit hat man quasi vom Arzt eine "Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung" für die betroffene Sportart und dafür stattfindende Wettkämpfe. Eigentlich gibt es sogar feste Regeln, was ein Arzt untersuchen muss (EKG...usw.), aber es gibt da halt auch Ärzte, die einem den Zettel quasi so unterschreiben, wenn man nicht gerade krank ist (aber wie diese Untersuchung stattfindet, das sei hier mal ausgeklammert, das spielt ja keine Rolle - ebenso ist der Preis nicht festgelegt, kann variieren von kostenlos (inbegriffen in einer Normaluntersuchung) bis 100Euro (oder gar mehr)...
2.Die Versicherung ("Assurance"), die man entweder bei der Anmeldung online, oder später vor Ort bei der Nummernvergabe (pro Tag; Einzeltage;Gesamtpaket) lösen kann, hat mit dem sportlichen Attest überhaupt gar nichts zu tun!
Hier sind meine Kenntnisse etwas schwammig: Die Versicherung deckt Schäden gegen Dritte ab, dann einen evtl. Arzteinsatz (denn sonst darf man den Helikoptereinsatz und die ärztliche Versorgung im Falle des Unfalls erstmal bar vorentrichten!), und evtl. Spätfolgen eines Unfalls. Inwieweit dann in der Heimat solche Kosten wieder durch die eigene Krankenkasse zurückgeholt werden können, oder rückerstattet werden - das weiß ich nicht, hängt sicher auch von der eigenen Versicherung ab.

3.Mein -persönliches- Fazit aus diesen (schwammigen Kenntnissen): Die Assurance mit etwa 3Euro pro Tag macht in Summe so einen geringen Betrag des ganzen Events aus, und wer hier sparen muss, der soll das tun, macht es aber meiner Meinung nach am falschen Ende... 

Also auf den Punkt: 1.Ist man Privatfahrer ohne Lizenz, dann ist das ärztliche Attest erforderlich. 
							  2.Die Assurance ist -keine- Verpflichtung, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob man sowas benötigt oder nicht.

PS: Ja, das ärztliche Attest kann man sehr leicht fälschen, wird vor Ort ja lediglich eingesammelt, und in keinster Weise überprüft (!), nur wenn man vom Rennen mit irgendwelchen fortlaufenden Invaliditätsansprüchen anschließend bei seiner Krankenkasse vorstellig wird, und dann ergibt eine Nachprüfung, dass kein Attest existiert, dann behaupte ich, ist das ein gefundenes Fressen für die Krankenkasse, dann wird sie sich um jede Zahlung winden!

Ich betone nochmal: Das ist hier viel Interpretation, nicht "reines Wissen", also bitte ich um Korrektur, wenn hier etwas ganz offensichtlich falsch ist!

Gruß Jan


----------



## Patrice_F (18. Juni 2017)

Habe jetzt die Rules für de Mega 2017 durchgeschaut, hier: 

http://www.ucc-sportevent.com/wp-content/uploads/RULES-UK-MEGAVALANCHE-ALPE-2017.pdf

Analog zum Vorpost: Auf Seite 3, Punkt 2.2 steht, dass nicht lizenzierte Fahrer ein ärztliches Attest benötigen.

Also isses fix, ab zum Arzt


----------



## Patrice_F (20. Juni 2017)

Hab nun auch definitiv Bescheid von der UCC bekommen. Man braucht das Zertifikat, auch wenn man die Multisport Insurance abgeschlossen hat beim anmelden. Sie haben auch gleich ein Dokument mitgeschickt. Hier für alle, die es brauchen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (21. Juni 2017)

Danke für das Nachfragen. Also ändert sich das mit bzw ohne Attest mehr oder weniger jedes Jahr :-/


----------



## brownbear (21. Juni 2017)

Dieses Jahr ist es auch für mich das erste mal soweit. Wir kommen in OZ unter und haben Selbstverpflegung. Sind die Preise wirklich so unterschiedlich, dass man sich schon in Deutschland mit Nahrungsmitteln (Bier und andere Getränke auch?) eindecken sollte? 
Meine Vorfreude ist riesig


----------



## Muckal (22. Juni 2017)

So kannst du sicher sparen. Alpe d'huez is nicht günstig.


----------



## Jan_1968 (22. Juni 2017)

Nun ja, ich würde die Grundversorgung für ein paar Tage vorher einkaufen, und dann kann man immer noch vor Ort den Bestand wieder aufstocken. In OZ ist es ja nicht ganz so teuer wie direkt in Alpe d'Huez (aber halt trotzdem immer noch einiges teurer als in Deutschland). Das hängt ja auch ein bisschen davon ab, wieviel Platz man im Auto hat, um alles zu transportieren.


----------



## Datenwurm (22. Juni 2017)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich würde die Grundversorgung für ein paar Tage vorher einkaufen, und dann kann man immer noch vor Ort den Bestand wieder aufstocken. In OZ ist es ja nicht ganz so teuer wie direkt in Alpe d'Huez (aber halt trotzdem immer noch einiges teurer als in Deutschland). Das hängt ja auch ein bisschen davon ab, wieviel Platz man im Auto hat, um alles zu transportieren.


So sehe ich das auch. Wer gerne Bier trinkt sollte lieber eine Flasche mehr von seiner Lieblingssorte mitnehmen.
Edit: Attest vom Hausarzt kostet bei mir 7€.


----------



## brownbear (26. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand sein Attest vorher hochgeladen und auch diese Naricht bekommen Bzw. Kann mir sagen was sie bedeutet : 

"Votre certificat médical a été vu et validé par l'organisateur de la manifestation 
Pour plus d'information merci de contacter directement l'organisateur"

Mein Google Übersetzer sagt mir "validiert" also bestätigt oder genehmigt. Beim ganzen Text sagt er mir aber, ich solle mich beim Veranstalter melden?! Wäre schön diese Narichten auf Englisch und nicht auf Französisch zu bekommen, bei dem Rennen sind ja schließlich Leute aus aller Herren Länder dabei.


----------



## Velo-X (26. Juni 2017)

brownbear schrieb:


> Hat jemand sein Attest vorher hochgeladen und auch diese Naricht bekommen Bzw. Kann mir sagen was sie bedeutet :
> 
> "Votre certificat médical a été vu et validé par l'organisateur de la manifestation
> Pour plus d'information merci de contacter directement l'organisateur"
> ...


Da klingt die Google Übersetzung ins Englische schon deutlich verständlicher:
"Your medical certificate has been seen and validated by the organizer of the event. For more information please contact the organization directly."

als die ins Deutsche:
„Ihr ärztliches Attest durch den Organisator der Veranstaltung Für weitere Informationen kontaktieren gesehen und genehmigt direkt die Organisieru Ihnen zu danken."


----------



## Patrice_F (26. Juni 2017)

brownbear schrieb:


> Hat jemand sein Attest vorher hochgeladen und auch diese Naricht bekommen Bzw. Kann mir sagen was sie bedeutet :
> 
> "Votre certificat médical a été vu et validé par l'organisateur de la manifestation
> Pour plus d'information merci de contacter directement l'organisateur"
> ...


Genau übersetzt müsste es gemäss meinen franz. Kenntnissen folgendes heissen:
Ihr medizinisches Zertifikat wurde begutachtet und für gültig erklärt durch den organisator. Für weitere Informationen wenden sie sich direkt an den organisator."


----------



## Patrice_F (26. Juni 2017)

Wo hast denn dein medizinisches Zertifikat hochgeladen? Kann ich das nicht einfach mitnehmen und abgeben?


----------



## brownbear (26. Juni 2017)

Danke euch 
 Man kann es auch einfach abgeben, machen meine zwei Mitfahrer auch. Ich habe meins auf der Megavalanche Homepage hochgeladen, damit ich das schonmal erledigt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drahtesel_ (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

wir sind als Gruppe bei der diesjährigen Mega dabei.
Gibt es im unmittelbaren Umkreis von Alped'huez irgendwelche anderen interessanten Trails oder Gebiete die einen Besuch Wert sind?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Patrice_F (3. Juli 2017)

Da es ja bald los geht, hab ich mal die Karte und den timetable studiert. Bin ehrlich gesagt völlig überfordert...

Wir wollten eigentlich am Mittwochnachmittag und Donnerstag ganztags die Qualistrecke und die Strecke des Hauptrennens trainieren. Nun steht aber zB im Bulletin, dass der Pic Blanc, also der Strat des Hauptrennens am Mi und Do ab 1400 Uhr zu ist... heisst das es bleibt mir nur der Donnerstagmorgen, um dort zu trainieren?

Dann frage ich mich, wie man zur Qualistrecke kommt? Gemäss Karten müsste man 4 Lifte nehmen!? Oder wie gelangt man dahin?

Der Shuttle von Allemont nach OZ fährt bis 1700. aber wie kommt man von Oz wieder nach Alp d'huez? 

Wie würden die Kenner das genau machen, wenn ihr Mittwochnachmittag und Donnerstag für das Training hättet, um die Zeit bestmöglichst zu nutzen und um sicher mal alles abgefahren zu sein?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Patrice_F (4. Juli 2017)

Keiner der geht oder sind alle schon vor Ort?


----------



## feddbemme (4. Juli 2017)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> dass der Pic Blanc, also der Strat des Hauptrennens am Mi und Do ab 1400 Uhr zu ist.


Genau, du kannst nur vormittags bis ganz hoch fahren. Zumindest letztes Jahr war der Schnee dann aber zum späten Vormittag schon ziemlich weich. Das lohnt sich danach eh nicht mehr.



Patrice_F schrieb:


> Der Shuttle von Allemont nach OZ fährt bis 1700. aber wie kommt man von Oz wieder nach Alp d'huez?


Da gibts nen Lift hoch, am Ende musst du halt noch eine Bikepark-Abfahrt nach Alp runter.

An deiner Stelle würde ich Mittwoch die Qualistrecke fahren und Donnerstag die Strecke vom Hauptrennen, je nach Zeit und Kraft kann man dann noch die Quali fahren. Zum Start der Quali sind wir im Training nur einmal hoch, die oberen 200hm sind auch weniger spektakulär (hauptsächlich breite Serpentinen mit viel Schotter). Der Teil darunter ist von Alp aus deutlich leichter zu erreichen und ich fand ihn technisch interessanter.


----------



## Patrice_F (4. Juli 2017)

Besten Dank für deine Erklärung. Werds wohl genau so machen. Mittwochnachmittag 2 x Qualistrecke, sofern das zeotlich drinliegt und dann am Donnerstag Rennstrecke.

Grus


----------



## brownbear (9. Juli 2017)

Hi, ich hoffe es sind alle heile angekommen  weiss jemand wie Hompages der verschiedenen Fotografen lauten, die an der Strecke standen? Bis jetzt habe ich nur "www.artreflex-photo.fr" gefunden.


----------



## Patrice_F (9. Juli 2017)

Photo breton ist noch ein Anbieter.


----------



## Patrice_F (9. Juli 2017)

brownbear schrieb:


> Hi, ich hoffe es sind alle heile angekommen  weiss jemand wie Hompages der verschiedenen Fotografen lauten, die an der Strecke standen? Bis jetzt habe ich nur "www.artreflex-photo.fr" gefunden.



Seh ich das richtig, dass man hier nur die Fotos einzeln bestellen kann, nciht aber die Datei in höchster Auflösung kaufen kann?


----------



## Datenwurm (22. Juli 2017)

Es wird Zeit mal ein paar Videos von uns zusammenzutragen...
Das von Patrice F hab ich schon gefunden:
https://www.youtube.com/embed/uiHhU0Ud3Pw?ecver=1

Wir sind übrigens im gleichen Qualilauf gestartet und sind uns mehrmals begegnet;-)

Ich hab momentan nur die Zusammenfassung der Mega-Woche bei FB hochgeladen: https://www.facebook.com/tobt.downdrop/videos/vb.100003288086324/1345777982208458/?type=3&theater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrice_F (22. Juli 2017)

Hey

Cool! Du hast mich überholt nach meinem oberen Sturz und ich dich dann bei der ersten Tretpassage, oder? Mag mich an deine stark geduckte Haltung erinnern, die wohl dem Downhiller geschuldet war 

Als ich den Sturz hatte (den zweiten, schwereren), magst du dich erinnern, ob ich da noch am Boden lag oder schon stand, als du an mir vorbeigefahren bist?

Welche Platzierung hattest in der Quali?


----------



## Datenwurm (24. Juli 2017)

Ich hab dein Video und mein Video schon mal so ganz grob verglichen von der Fahrzeit her. Zumindest auf den Videos sehen wir uns immer mal  Eigentlich hätte ich dich beim 2. Sturz sehen müssen, aber da war nichts an der Stelle. Ich schau mir das nochmal in Ruhe und etwas genauer an, vielleicht hab ich dich doch unterwegs wieder irgendwo überholt (was ich nicht glaube, du war ja auch zügig unterwegs).

Edit: Ich habs gefunden, ich bin bis kurz vor deinem Sturz meist in Sichtweite hinter dir. Als du vor dem 2. Sturz wegen der Kette neben der Strecke stehst komme ich wieder vorbei. 

Am Ende wars der 21. Platz für mich. In dem ganzen Startgetümmel war ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich irgendwo Platz 50-60 bin. Aber wie jedes Jahr hab ich mich da geirrt und war tatsächlich ein ganzes Stück weiter vorne.


----------



## Patrice_F (24. Juli 2017)

Hey

Super, vielen Dank, das hilft mir nun, mich richtig einzuordnen, wo ich ohne das Kettenproblem und zweitem Sturz gelandet wäre. Beim Kettenwechsel überholen mich bei genauer Analyse 4 Fahrer inkl dir. Also müsst ich da ziemlich genau an 18/19 Stelle gestanden haben. Somit wäre dann trotz kleinem Sturz zu Beginn irgendwo ein Endplatz von 15-17 realistisch gewesen, wenn man bedenkt, dass du mit dem Downhiller den sehr guten 21 Rang belegt hast und du ab der Passage, wo ich meine Kette verloren habe, sicher stark benachteiligt warst. Das letzte Viertel nach meinem Sturz war ja doch ziemlich Tretlastig und mit dem schweren Downhiller sicher nicht leicht. Oder wie sieht es aus, nachdem du mich überholt hast, hast du weitere Fahrer überholt oder wurdest du überholt?

Warum nimmst du mit dem DH teil und nicht mit einem Enduro?

Stell doch mal die ungeschnittene Version von deinem Qualirun hoch, würde mich freuen.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## DH-Man (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde, 
der Termin für 2018 steht (02.-08.07.2018) und ich werde mir meinen Biker Traum erfüllen und teilnehmen.
Eine Ferienwohnung habe ich bereits reserviert und ich freu mich schon auf die Freischaltung der Anmeldung im Januar.
Da ich seit über 20 Jahren auf dem Bike unterwegs bin und u. A. diverse IXS Cups im Downhill mitgefahren bin, denke ich das aus Fahrerischer Sicht dem nichts entgegen steht.
Ich würde mich aber sehr freuen wenn ich mich in Alpe einigen erfahrenen Leuten anschließen könnte.
Ich weiß, es ist noch reichlich früh für die endgültige Planung, aber ich würde mich über den ein oder anderen Kontakt freuen.

Noch ein paar Sonnige Herbsttage!

Sven


----------



## Muckal (9. Oktober 2017)

Des schöne ist, du wirst da schnell Leute kennen lernen, auch wenn du im Vorfeld niemanden finden solltest


----------



## Yoshi- (9. Oktober 2017)

Hi Sven,

wir werden nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei sein, bei mir das dritte mal. Bei meinem Arbeitskollegen das erste mal. 
Wie Muckal schon geschrieben hat man findet relativ schnell jemand zum mitfahren, kennenlernen 


Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jones_D (31. Dezember 2017)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Camping Platz beim Lift aus, der im Eingangspost erwähnt wird, gab es den die letzten Jahre noch oder weiß jemand ob es den 2018 wieder geben wird? Gibt es ansonsten einen Camping Platz in der Nähe der zu empfehlen ist?


----------



## Muckal (31. Dezember 2017)

Gibt's jedes Jahr. 2017 mit lecker Dixies.


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. April 2018)

Etwas O.T., aber dieses Jahr haben wir zu dritt eine Bude, in der Platz für sieben Personen ist, komplett gebucht. Wir fahren (bis jetzt) zu zweit ab Hamburg in einem Kombi, suchen dafür einen Mitfahrer (der auch mal "Fahrer" ist), und dann eben ggf. noch eine Dreiergruppe dazu o.ä. Am besten per PN bei Interesse melden.


----------



## Jan_1968 (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
mal eine Frage an die Kenner: Fahren die Lifte bzw. besser gesagt die Busse auch jetzt Sonntag schon wieder aus dem "Ziel" wieder hoch? Wir werden jetzt Sonntag schon dort sein, und wenn ich mich recht entsinne fahren die Shuttles am Vorsonntag des Rennens noch gar nicht? 
Ich weiß leider nicht, wie ich das im Internet herausfinden könnte...


----------



## Patrice_F (29. Juni 2018)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber habt ihr eigentlich schon irgendwelche weitere Inofs, Mail oder Startnummerzahl bekommen?


----------



## Jan_1968 (29. Juni 2018)

Die Startnummern gibt es doch erst vor Ort, wenn man sich dort akkreditiert. Nein, diesmal ist tatsächlich wenig(er) Info per E-Mail vorab gekommen.


----------



## Jan_1968 (29. Juni 2018)

Oh, ich sehe gerade, liegt wohl an den neuen Datenschutzbestimmungen. Du musst dich dort einloggen, und das hier in deinem Profil bestätigen:
Ich akzeptiere, allgemeine Informationen von den Veranstaltern von Veranstaltungen zu erhalten, an denen ich teilgenommen habe (Ankündigung neuer Veranstaltungen, Eröffnung von Anmeldungen usw.)


----------



## Patrice_F (29. Juni 2018)

Wo meinst du muss man sich einloggen?

Edit: habs gefunden. Hast du nun nachträglich was bekommen?


----------



## Jan_1968 (29. Juni 2018)

Nein, ich habe auch vorhin erst den Datenschutzbestimmungen zugestimmt.


----------



## Wbs_70 (29. Juni 2018)

Ich hätte da so n Startplatz für die Megavalanche 2018 hier über
(knie im Arsch und opa im Krankenhaus......)

http://www.ucc-sportevent.com/en/megavalanche-alpe-dhuez-en/

hab die große Karte gekauft, 2.7.-8.7. ,
da ist alles inbegriffen

The Megavalanche frame plate and number
Disposable timing chip
Live timing, results and diploma
The liftpass - für die ganze Woche!
Assistance area
Liquid and food station on friday
Aperitif drink thursday and friday
Lunch saturday or sunday at the finish
Finisher photo booth

Chainless Race: included

Timetable unter dem Link.

kam mich 140€ Alles.

wenn Jemand Bock hat - *würd ich spontan für die Hälfte abgeben - 60€ VHB!!!*

ihr müsstet dann halt auf meinen Namen fahren.

Formalitäten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxvader6 (1. Juli 2018)

Ich fahre jetzt los und merke, dass ich das Attest vergessen hab zum besorgen. Kann mir da einer aushelfen?


----------



## Muckal (1. Juli 2018)

maxvader6 schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt los und merke, dass ich das Attest vergessen hab zum besorgen. Kann mir da einer aushelfen?



In Les deux alpes konnte man sich letztes Jahr beim Doc vor Ort eins holen. Vielleicht geht's auch in Huez.


----------



## maxvader6 (1. Juli 2018)

Okay, Ich schau mal wo. Schätzungsweise bin ich nicht der einzige


----------



## Muckal (1. Juli 2018)

maxvader6 schrieb:


> Okay, Ich schau mal wo. Schätzungsweise bin ich nicht der einzige



In früheren Jahren waren se da recht 'flexibel' was des Attest angeht. Man musste schon was abgeben, aber wenns in deutsch is...


----------



## Muckal (2. Juli 2018)

Hab noch nen Begleiter-Liftpass für Mittwoch bis Sonntag über, Normalpreis 37.-, gebe ihn für 25.- ab. Einfach per PN melden.


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. Juli 2018)

kann man beim Veranstalter problemlos seinen Startplatz wieder zurückgeben ?


----------



## Muckal (2. Juli 2018)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> kann man beim Veranstalter problemlos seinen Startplatz wieder zurückgeben ?



Wenn du krank geschrieben bist normal schon, falls du ne Rücktrittsversicherung mitgenommen hast.


----------



## nam_bika (3. Juli 2018)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Startplatz, wenn jemand was abzugeben hat


----------



## Datenwurm (6. August 2018)

Mal hochholen den Thread. Wie waren eure Erfahrungen dieses Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (6. August 2018)

Geil war's
Diesmal nur als bekrückter Zuschauer, aber war auch ein Fest....
Super Wetter, geile Leute, geile Bikes!


----------



## Muckal (7. August 2018)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Mal hochholen den Thread. Wie waren eure Erfahrungen dieses Jahr?



Die Quali wird leider immer mehr zum XC-Rennen, find ich sehr schade.

Edit: vielleicht ist das auch Vollduro, keine Ahnung


----------



## Patrice_F (7. August 2018)

Ich konnte von der vordersten Linie in der Quali starten, beste Voraussetzungen. Nach der zweiten Kurve haut es mich auf den Latz. Danach unten 2 mal Kette raus (hab mir im Training am Vortag die Führung abgerissen und den Schaltwerkkäfig verbogen) + nochmals Sturz. Schaffte es dann nicht mal ins Hauptrennen  Das Video von der Quali will ich niemandem antun...

Konnte dann aber bei der Megachallenger auf Platz 2 fahren. Leider haben sie das Challenger auch noch gesplittet, weshalb dann Leute, die schlechtere Quali hatten, ganz vorne starten konnten, weshalb ich dann insgesamt auf Platz 4 fiel.

Anbei noch das Video von meinem Challengerrun:
Ab ca. 22:40 endlich freie Fahrt.


----------



## bugxx (7. August 2018)

schön viel Schnee dieses Jahr!


----------



## Datenwurm (15. August 2018)

Muckal schrieb:


> Die Quali wird leider immer mehr zum XC-Rennen, find ich sehr schade.
> 
> Edit: vielleicht ist das auch Vollduro, keine Ahnung



Das hört sich nicht so toll an... Wobei wenn ich an die Mega 2009 denke, als man noch um Alpe d huez herum den ganzen Berg hochgekurbelt ist (im Rennen) und mein DH Bike über 23kg gewogen hat!?


----------



## Talax (14. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

Aufgrund mangelnder Infos muss ich hier nochmal nachfragen:

Ist es möglich, ohne Anmeldung fürs Rennen die Strecke außerhalb der Rennzeiten zu fahren? Ab wann vorher geht das? Kann man sich einfach am Lift eine Tageskarte holen? 

Da ich mir das Rennen noch nicht zutraue, aber dennoch das Event miterleben möchte und mich gern auf der Strecke ohne Druck ausprobieren will, wäre meine Planung, vor den Rennen dort anzukommen, 2-3 Tage völlig frei die Strecke testen zu können, und danach die Rennen als Zuschauer erleben. Vorgesehen ist, über die ganze Zeit dort zu Campen.

Ist diese Planung so möglich? Was muss ich im Voraus dafür anmelden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (14. Januar 2019)

Ja, das ist möglich. Alles dort ist frei befahrbar, schon vorher (ab Montag davor macht das erst Sinn, weil noch nicht alle Shuttles vorher fahren.) Einzig die Strecken werden quasi bis zuletzt immer mal wieder etwas umgesteckt, d.h. es könnte passieren, dass Du die Strecke am Vortag als "Training" fährst, und im Hauptrennen kleine Teile etwas anders verlaufen. Das trifft für die Qualistrecke ebenso zu. Liftkarten bekommst Du als Einzelkarten, Wochenkarten usw. damit darfst Du dann das ganze dort vorh. Netz in der Gegend nutzen.


----------



## Talax (14. Januar 2019)

Super, Danke dir! Das beantwortet meine Fragen ziemlich genau auf den Punkt


----------



## Muckal (14. Januar 2019)

Mein Tipp: Rennen anmelden, die günstige Liftkarte mitnehmen und dann vor Ort entscheiden ob du mitfahren willst oder nicht. Wenn nicht, trittst du einfach nicht an und sagst beim Veranstalter Bescheid. So hast du alle Freiheiten.


----------



## xenotime (14. Januar 2019)

Ich persönlich finde Sonntag (eine Woche vor dem Rennen) bis Mittwoch am angenehmsten zum fahren. Die Tage vor dem Rennen ist schon gut Verkehr und einige in Renngeschwindigkeit unterwegs, vor allem auf der Quali-Strecke. Zu Beachten ist auch, dass man zwischen Rennstrecke und Qualistrecke unterscheiden muss. Den oberen Teil der Rennstrecke kann man erst ab Mittwoch trainieren? Auf der Rennstrecke kann man auch in OZ rausfahren und von dort den Lift nehmen, wenn der shuttle noch nicht fährt. 

Der normale Bike-Pass ist nicht wirklich viel teurer als der Liftpass bei Anmeldung zum Rennen.

Das Gebiet hat übrigens schon viele gute Strecken zu bieten neben Quali- und Rennstrecke, die man mal ausprobieren sollte. Teilweise bisschen schwer zu finden...

Zum Rennen kann man sich übrigens bis Mittwoch vor dem Rennen anmelden. Dann startet man aus der letzten Reihe in der Quali und kann sich alles mal entspannt ansehen. Man qualifiziert sich dann auch nicht für die Hauptrennen, kann aber dann ganz entspannt mit persönlicher Zeitnahme ein Rennen am Samstag fahren.


----------



## Muckal (14. Januar 2019)

xenotime schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde Sonntag (eine Woche vor dem Rennen) bis Mittwoch am angenehmsten zum fahren. Die Tage vor dem Rennen ist schon gut Verkehr und einige in Renngeschwindigkeit unterwegs, vor allem auf der Quali-Strecke. Zu Beachten ist auch, dass man zwischen Rennstrecke und Qualistrecke unterscheiden muss. Den oberen Teil der Rennstrecke kann man erst ab Mittwoch trainieren? Auf der Rennstrecke kann man auch in OZ rausfahren und von dort den Lift nehmen, wenn der shuttle noch nicht fährt.
> 
> Der normale Bike-Pass ist nicht wirklich viel teurer als der Liftpass bei Anmeldung zum Rennen.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht. Man kann auch von ganz hinten auf nen Challenger-Platz fahren. Wenn man echt gut ist bestimmt auch auf einen unter den ersten 35.


----------



## xenotime (14. Januar 2019)

Muckal schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Man kann auch von ganz hinten auf nen Challenger-Platz fahren. Wenn man echt gut ist bestimmt auch auf einen unter den ersten 35.



Sicher kann man das. War aber von mir nur so als realistischer Anhaltspunkt und Tipp gemeint für Neueinsteiger.
Ich fand die Herangehensweise vom *Talax *ganz vernünftig. 

Ich kann aber auch lassen mit meinen Tipps, wenn sich wieder welche aufspielen müssen und meinen toll zu sein.


----------



## Patrice_F (14. Januar 2019)

Hä? Muckal hat nur gesagt, dass auch von hinten ins Hauptrennen zu fahren ist. Warum fühlst du dich da gleich angepisst?

Deine Hinweise sind gut, ebenso wie Muckals.

Ich werde dieses Jahr mit neuem Bike am Start sein und hoffen, dass die Quali nach 2017 und 2018 endlich mal gut verläuft.


----------



## Muckal (14. Januar 2019)

xenotime schrieb:


> Sicher kann man das. War aber von mir nur so als realistischer Anhaltspunkt und Tipp gemeint für Neueinsteiger.
> Ich fand die Herangehensweise vom *Talax *ganz vernünftig.
> 
> Ich kann aber auch lassen mit meinen Tipps, wenn sich wieder welche aufspielen müssen und meinen toll zu sein.



Ich verstehe nicht warum man so weit fahren sollte und dann das eigentliche Spektakel von vorn herein nicht mitmachen will. Wenn man die Mega nur mal erlebt haben will muss man nicht mal gut fahren können, die Strecke ist verhältnismäßig einfach. Aber gut, jeder wie er will. 

Gerade in der Quali gehört auch eine gute Portion Glück dazu wenn man weit nach vorne kommen will.


----------



## xenotime (14. Januar 2019)

Gute Gründe dort hin zu fahren sind meiner Meinung nach:
- schöne Natur
- Weltklassefahrer zu treffen und fahren zu sehen
- Gute Zeit mit Freunden zu haben
- sehr billige Liftkarte in einem sehr schönen Gebiet
- ..

Hab genug Leute mitgenmmen, die nur wegen diesen Gründen hin kommen. 

Ich habe auf die Frage eines Neulings reagiert, der sich die Strecke mal ansehen will. Ich gehe vorsichtig davon aus, dass seine Fahrtechnik eventuell nicht die fortgeschrittenste ist. Muss aber nicht stimmen, kann ich aber erst beurteilen, wenn ich ihn fahren sehen würde. 

Daher jemanden zu raten, dass er sich locker bei der Mega für Platz 36 qualifizieren kann, wenn:

-das Fahrerfeld jedes Jahr stärker wird (meine Meinung) 
-ein EWS-Rennen eine Woche vorher um die Ecke stattfinden (daher sicher viele gute Franzosen bei der Mega)

halte ich für fragwürdig.

Ich fuhr am Anfang alleine hin. Jetzt sind schon im Laufe der Jahre sicher 10-15 Leute mit mir mitgekommen, welche unterschiedlichste Levels hatten. Daher konnte ich mir ein Bild machen, wie diese mit der Strecke zurecht kommen. Einfach pauschal den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass die Strecke einfach wäre (Thema Ausdauer kommt dazu) halte ich auch für sehr fragwürdig. Für einen geübten Fahrer ist die Strecke technisch sicher nicht die schwerste, aber die Streckenlänge ist die große Herausfoderung, welche zu Fehlern/Aufällen führen kann.

Für die Quali zählt sicher eines: 1.Fitness dann Fahrtechnik und dann erst Glück. Ist schon viel kalkulierbar.


----------



## Patrice_F (14. Januar 2019)

Niemand sagte, dass es locker sei von zu hinterst in die top 35 zu fahren, aber es ist möglich. Auch als Normalsterblicher...

Einfach ist die Strecke siher nicht, da hats ein paar wenige Stellen drin, wo man fahren können sollte, erst recht, wenns ne schnelle Linie sein soll.

Und Glück zählt bei der Quali sicher genauso wie Fitness und Skills, denn auf die Startorder hat man keinen Einfluss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenotime (14. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube du verstehst meinen Punkt nicht ganz, daher lassen wir das.

Ich hoff übrigens auf schönes Wetter am Sonntag den 14.7 morgens. Vielleicht treffen wir uns da ja zufällig am Lift... ?


----------



## Muckal (14. Januar 2019)

xenotime schrieb:


> Gute Gründe dort hin zu fahren sind meiner Meinung nach:
> - schöne Natur
> - Weltklassefahrer zu treffen und fahren zu sehen
> - Gute Zeit mit Freunden zu haben
> ...



Selbstverständlich gebe ich dir in allen Punkten Recht 


Geht's jetz besser?

Jetz hab ich grad noch den letzten Beitrag gelesen...puh...


----------



## Patrice_F (14. Januar 2019)

xenotime schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst meinen Punkt nicht ganz, daher lassen wir das.
> 
> Ich hoff übrigens auf schönes Wetter am Sonntag den 18.7 morgen. Vielleicht treffen wir uns da ja zufällig am Lift... ?


Ich verstehe ganz genau was du meinst.    Und auch ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## xenotime (15. Januar 2019)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> denn auf die Startorder hat man keinen Einfluss.



Startorder lässt sich beeinflussen. Richtet sich nach dem Anmeldedatum. Steht auch so in den Regeln, wenn ich das Französisch richtig übersetzt habe??

Abschnitt 5.2 der Regeln:
Les numéros sont attribués par ordre d’enregistrement, cachet de la poste ou date d’enregistrement sur Internet faisant foi. Cet ordre d’enregistrement est déterminant pour la position des participants sur les lignes de chaque « course de placement – qualification ».

Mit Beispiel:
Exemple : - 5 « Prioritaires » + 5 inscriptions de candidats avec palmarès + 15 inscriptions enregistrées entre le 1/01/N et le 15/02/N forment la première ligne de la 1ière, de la 2ème, de la 3ème… vague de « course de placement – qualification »

Ich kann auch gern korrigiert werden, falls meine Aussage nicht stimmt. Für mich funktionierst aber die letzten Jahre immer aus der 2. Reihe zu starten.

Anmelden für die Mega ist nicht so einfach, hab ich auch selbst lernen müssen. Daher wäre es doch schön seine Aussagen zu prüfen, damit keine Falschinformationen aufkommen, die das Anmelden noch schwerer machen. Soll ja hier hilfreich sein, oder?


----------



## Patrice_F (15. Januar 2019)

Ja du hast recht, das habe ich auch schonmal irgendwo gehört, dass nach der Anmeldereihe gestartet wird (mein französisch reicht nicht aus für ne abschliessende Beurteilung). Aber irgendwie stimmts eben doch nicht ganz, ich habe mich fürs 2018 erst im Januar angemeldet gleichzeitig mit nem Kollegen (hab beide Anmeldungen zusammen gemacht). Ich konnte bei meinem Qualiheat von der ersten Reihe starten, mein Kollege nur aus dem Mittelfeld bei seinem Qualiheat obwohl wie gesagt ein und dieselbe Anmeldung bzw. gleichzeitig.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die das nicht konsequent durchziehen, die Franzosen sind da bissl speziell. Das erste Mal Mega (für mich) war ne Katastrophe, keine Beschilderung, nix. Und vom OZ Enduro Rennen unter der Woche fange ich gar nicht erst an, da haben sich die Hälfte der Teilnehmer verfahren.

Gut, man muss auch sehen, dass die das erst ungefährt seit 20 Jahren machen, da kann man schon noch etwas Verständnis aufbringen...

Für 2019 hab ich mich Ende Dezember angemeldet, mal schauen wo ich denn starten werde...


----------



## xenotime (15. Januar 2019)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass in den Regeln der letzten Jahre gestanden ist, dass die Ergebnisse der Vorjahre auch herangezogen wurden zum erstellen der Startreihenfolge. Aber das ist jetzt wirklich nur eine Vermutung. Hattest du zufällig bessere Ergebnisse als dein Kollege? 

Ich meld mich halt immer am ersten Tag der möglichen Anmeldung an und steh dann in der 2. Reihe. Was ok ist für mich, da ich eh immer den Start verpenne. So nach langem herumstehen gleich 100% zu geben ist nicht meins... da kann ich dann wenigstens das Fahren im großen Feld in den ersten Kurven voll auskosten


----------



## Patrice_F (15. Januar 2019)

Im Gegenteil, der Kollege hatte das bessere Ergebnis, ich konnte das Rennen gar nicht mehr fahren wegen Stur in der Quali. Ging direkt nach Grenoble in den Spital für einen Check...

ist einfach sehr undurchsichtig. Aber Anmeldung am 1. Tag kommt sicher gut. Hätte mich auch früher anmelden sollen.


----------



## xenotime (15. Januar 2019)

Ja, da hast du recht. Schon bisschen undurchsichtig. Dieses Jahr scheint es aber zumindest besser geregelt zu sein. So ein Beispiel wegen Startreihenfolge gabs die letzten Jahre nicht, denke ich.

Nach Grenoble gleich, also kein kleiner Sturz? Ich hab mir dieses Jahr die Krankenstation in Alp d'Huez näher angesehen im Zuge des Rennens. Daher bin ich dieses Jahr auch gespannt von wo ich starte.


----------



## Datenwurm (15. Januar 2019)

Für 2019 wünsche ich euch viel Spaß bei der Mega, ich werde wohl 2020 zur dann 7. Teilnahme wieder kommen.

Ich würde übrigens auch empfehlen: Anmelden, hinfahren, mitfahren. Im Rennen (bzw Quali und Rennen) lernt man das Meiste. 

Zur Krankenstation in Alpe d huez sag ich lieber nicht so viel... Keine Kartenzahlung möglich, nur bar. Medizinisches Wissen was Arme und Schultern betrifft ist offenbar keines vorhanden. Ein selbst für mich als Laie offensichtlicher Bruch im Ellenbogen wurde übersehen (leider hab ich vor Ort das Röntgenbild nicht gesehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenotime (15. Januar 2019)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Für 2019 wünsche ich euch viel Spaß bei der Mega, ich werde wohl 2020 zur dann 7. Teilnahme wieder kommen.
> 
> Ich würde übrigens auch empfehlen: Anmelden, hinfahren, mitfahren. Im Rennen (bzw Quali und Rennen) lernt man das Meiste.
> 
> Zur Krankenstation in Alpe d huez sag ich lieber nicht so viel... Keine Kartenzahlung möglich, nur bar. Medizinisches Wissen was Arme und Schultern betrifft ist offenbar keines vorhanden. Ein selbst für mich als Laie offensichtlicher Bruch im Ellenbogen wurde übersehen (leider hab ich vor Ort das Röntgenbild nicht gesehen).



Ich glaub das Kartenzahlung 2018 möglich war. Ein Kumpel von mir hat mit Kreditkarte bezahlt.  Ich war aber bisschen schwumrig im Kopf...

Ich wäre auch fast raus geschickt worden, ohne das der Knochen geröntgt wurde, der sich dann als gebrochen raus stellte. Hab halt dann darauf hingewiesen/bestanden dies zu machen.


----------



## Patrice_F (15. Januar 2019)

xenotime schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du recht. Schon bisschen undurchsichtig. Dieses Jahr scheint es aber zumindest besser geregelt zu sein. So ein Beispiel wegen Startreihenfolge gabs die letzten Jahre nicht, denke ich.
> 
> Nach Grenoble gleich, also kein kleiner Sturz? Ich hab mir dieses Jahr die Krankenstation in Alp d'Huez näher angesehen im Zuge des Rennens. Daher bin ich dieses Jahr auch gespannt von wo ich starte.



Ja war ein paar Sekunden ausgenockt, Bin auf den Kopf gestürzt, ist relativ dumm gelaufen. Hier ist das Video zur Quali. Nachdem ich dem ersten Typ aufs Hinterrad fahre und stürzte, konnte ich relativ gut wieder aufholen und müsste dann vor dem def. Sturz irgendwo um den 18 Platz gewesen sein. Übrigens das mit dem Start verpassen kenne ich


----------



## Datenwurm (15. Januar 2019)

Patrice_F schrieb:


> Ja war ein paar Sekunden ausgenockt, Bin auf den Kopf gestürzt, ist relativ dumm gelaufen. Hier ist das Video zur Quali. Nachdem ich dem ersten Typ aufs Hinterrad fahre und stürzte, konnte ich relativ gut wieder aufholen und müsste dann vor dem def. Sturz irgendwo um den 18 Platz gewesen sein. Übrigens das mit dem Start verpassen kenne ich



Als du gerade wieder aufsteigst/losfährst komme ich an dir vorbei  Aber auf meinem Video bist du in einem Pulk Fahrer versteckt. Bin aus Reihe 4 oder 5 gestartet (No 879)


----------



## Patrice_F (25. Februar 2019)

Gerade hat mir mein Hotel in alp dhuez mitgeteilt, dass es ausgebucht ist. Als Alternative wurde mir ein Appartement in Oz angeboten.Hab ich dadurch logistisch gesehen irgendwelche Nachteile?

Zum trainieren an den Vortagen ists schonmal besser, da man eh von Allemont immer zuerst nach Oz muss. Für die Quali ists auch ein Vorteil und für das Hauptrennen kann man auch Poutran 1 und 2 nehmen, ich frage mich einfach ob die extrem früh auch schon offen sind am Renntag?

Wir würden dann zuerst bei Ankunft die Startnummern etc in Alp dhuez holen und danach nach Oz fahren.

Sieht hier jemand von den alten Mega Hasen ein Problem gegenüber einem Hotel in Alp dhuez?

Danke euch


----------



## Jan_1968 (26. Februar 2019)

Hallo, in Oz zu wohnen ist kein Nachteil, kann je nachdem sogar besser sein. Wenn man dort wohnt, beendet man halt seine Trainingsrunden nicht in Alpe, sondern man fährt entweder von dort noch die erste Liftstation wieder hoch, und fährt ab dort quasi den Endteil der Hauptrennstrecke zu Ende, oder wenn man nicht mehr viel Lust u. Energie hat, dann rollt man ohne nochmal den Lift zu benutzen die Quali bis fast zu Ende durch, bis man etwa kurz vor Ziel auf den Asphalt Teil kommt. Dort fährt man nicht weiter bis ins Ziel, sondern eher rechter Hand weiter, und rollt die -alte- Quali Strecke zu Ende bis zur "Eiergondel". Von dort kann man die Straße hochkurbeln rechts um den Berg herum, und dann auf Asphalt nach Oz runterrollen. Das ist relativ entspannt u. wenig anstrengend, schafft man sogar gut, wenn man eigtl. schon kaputt ist. Das nur mal als Kurzbeschreibung - und ja, an den Renntagen sind Shuttle Betriebe schon früh in Gange, so dass jeder seine Rennen zeitlich gut erreichen kann.


----------



## Patrice_F (26. Februar 2019)

Dank dir. Hab es jetzt gebucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (8. Juli 2019)

Da die Mega gerade wieder brandaktuell ist schiebe ich das Thema mal wieder nach oben. Bin dieses Jahr wieder nicht mit dabei - nur gedanklich;-) Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß und kommt gesund wieder heim.


----------



## Patrice_F (8. Juli 2019)

Bin wieder dabei. Leider diesmal Qualistart im Mittelfeld. Mittwoch gehts los!


----------



## DH-Man (9. Juli 2019)

Bin schon vor Ort leider regnet es gerade ordentlich! In den kommenden Tagen soll es aber trocken sein! Allen die auch dabei sind wünsche ich viel Spaß und heile bleiben ☝️


----------



## Patrice_F (15. Juli 2019)

Nachdem ich am Start ziemlich eingekesselt wurde und zurückfiel, konnte ich beim Qualiheat trotz Platten (Milch konnte Loch schliessen, hatte noch schätzungsweise 0.2-0.4 Bar drin) noch auf Platz 9 vorfahren.

Dann Rennen aus der dritten Reihe, etwas Probleme auf dem Schnee, aber dann nach dem Schnee ungefähr in den Top 40 dabei. Leider nach dem Uphill auf der Wiese gestürzt. Dabei brach die GoPro weg. Alles was ich noch habe, ist eine kleine Zusammenfassung von der Quali, siehe Link unten.

Am Schluss hats im Hauptrennen für Platz 63 gereicht.


----------



## joesportif (16. Juli 2019)

Puh, 00:47:22 ist aber auch ne amtliche Zeit. Ich habs dieses Jahr trotz schnellere Quali-Zeit nur in die Affinity geschafft und bin in 01:21:39 da runter. Muss was an meinen Armen machen, oder nicht mehr so klammern.


----------



## Yoshi- (15. Dezember 2019)

Servus, 

ich buddel das Thema hier mal aus.
Wir haben uns für 2020 zu dritt angemeldet, ich war früher immer in Appartments, aber diese scheinen i wie nicht mehr im Sommer auf zu haben _schulterzuck_
2015 waren wir gegenüber vom Bar Les Bergers, das scheint weg zu sein :O 
Was wir suchen ist ein Challet oder Appartment für 3Pers. wer kann etwas empfehlen.
In Alp de Huez sowie bis ca. 600€


Gruß


----------



## Agent500 (16. Dezember 2019)

Mich würde mal die Aufstellungslogik beim Start interessieren?
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, das aus jeder Reihe 25 Fahrer starten, von denen 10 für priortity rider und sporting success riders freigehalten werden und die restlichen 15 nach dem Anmeldedatum vergeben werden?

4.2 "This order of registration determines the position of each rider on the qualification and races start lines."
Müsste sich die Startlinie im Rennen nicht aus dem Ergebnis der Quali ergeben? ?


----------



## Muckal (16. Dezember 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Aufstellungslogik beim Start interessieren?
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, das aus jeder Reihe 25 Fahrer starten, von denen 10 für priortity rider und sporting success riders freigehalten werden und die restlichen 15 nach dem Anmeldedatum vergeben werden?
> 
> 4.2 "This order of registration determines the position of each rider on the qualification and races start lines."
> Müsste sich die Startlinie im Rennen nicht aus dem Ergebnis der Quali ergeben? ?



Tun sie.


----------



## Agent500 (16. Dezember 2019)

Muckal schrieb:


> Tun sie.


Alles klar, Danke. ?
Das "and races" war für mich irgendwie irreführend.


----------



## Muckal (16. Dezember 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke. ?
> Das "and races" war für mich irgendwie irreführend.



Naja, ich denke es kann schon sein, dass sie einen Profi, der in der Quali zwei Platten hatte dann vorne dazu stellen. Alles andere hilft auch niemandem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (27. Mai 2020)

Hier hat sich lange nichts getan... Am 2. Juni soll entschieden werden, ob und ggf wie die Mega 2020 stattfinden soll.
Mein Tipp: Sie fällt aus.

Würdet ihr hinfahren, wenn sie stattfinden? Mich würde es schon reizen...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. Mai 2020)

Dieses Jahr def.nicht.


----------



## Jan_1968 (27. Mai 2020)

Man überlege sich nur mal, wie lang die Schlangen bei den Hauptrennen sind, und wie genau die Einweiser darauf achten, jede Gondel bis auf den letzten Platz zu füllen, damit das Ganze zügig vonstatten geht (und dauert ja trotzdem locker mind. 1,5h); wie soll man die Personenzahl "coronaconform" in den Gondeln beschränken? ....also für mich dieses Jahr definitiv unvorstellbar, dass es stattfindet.


----------



## Agent500 (27. Mai 2020)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Sie fällt aus.


Gut möglich, wäre beim 25 jährigen echt schade.  ?
Aber alles coronaconform durchzuziehen wird vermutlich schwierig.
Pendelbahn ist da natürlich unpraktisch.
Auf der anderen Seite ist das bei den modernen Lenkerbreiten & Radständen doch fast schon wie einen eigenen Einkaufswagen nehmen. ??
Bin auch noch unentschlossen, wollte den 02.06 mal abwarten.


----------



## Mike111 (4. Juni 2020)

Hat schon jemand was gehört ob, wann und wie die Mega stattfinden soll?


----------



## Datenwurm (4. Juni 2020)

Ich finde gerade das hier: Mega abgebrochen

Aber nichts offizielles vom Veranstalter.


----------



## Agent500 (5. Juni 2020)

Die MEGA wird 2020 leider nicht stattfinden, habe gerade die Info vom Veranstalter bekommen. ☹

"_The organizing committee, in agreement with Alpe d'Huez, has therefore decided, reluctantly, to cancel the Megavalanche 2020."_
....................
_"All registrations for the Megavalanche 2020 will be refunded (less the 6€ cancellation insurance, which we grant to all registered participants)."_

Schade, 2020 + 25jähriges wäre schon cool gewesen.
Also 2021 auf ein neues.?


----------



## Datenwurm (5. Juni 2020)

Damit ist es wenigstens amtlich. Dann bis 2021.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo! Kann man die Strecke auch ohne Rennevent fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan_1968 (8. Oktober 2020)

Ja, die Strecken kann man -alle- fahren, hat dann nur "von ganz unten" keinen Shuttle Service, d.h. man muss bis zum ersten Lift wieder hochkurbeln, oder eben nicht bis ins Ziel runter fahren, sondern vorher abbrechen, und wieder hoch per Lift.


----------



## Agent500 (2. April 2021)

Eben die E-Mail bekommen.

MEGAVALANCHE 2021: REGISTRATION OPENING Tuesday the 6th, 4pm

Mhhh, ob das dieses Jahr was wird?
Bin da noch etwas skeptisch. 🤔
Wenn wir und Frankreich für 11% der Erstimpfungen schon drei Monate gebraucht haben, hab ich so meine Zweifel, dass wir im Juli schon weit genug sind.


----------



## Trail Surfer (2. April 2021)

Würde ich persönlich ausfallen lassen, sofern nicht bereits zweimal geimpft bis dahin.


----------



## KilianRacing (19. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,  
es ist sicher schwer abzuschätzen, ob tatsächlich dieses Jahr die MegaValanche 2021 statt findet. 

Es bleibt trotzdem gut ein Trainingsziel zu haben. Gibt es hier den einen oder anderen potenziellen Teilnehmer aus dem süddeutschen Raum, Württemberg, ggf. Schwäbisch Gmünd??

Ich möchte 2021 oder dann 2022 an dem Event starten. Suche Mitfahrer die ebenfalls auch Lust auf die Challange haben und an gemeinsamer Vorbereitung interessiert sind.

Kontakt gerne über das Forum oder _via Instagram --> KILIANRACING_ (@kille1986)

Grüße Kilian


----------



## Paulk86 (19. April 2021)

Hey,
ich habe mich zwar noch nicht angemeldet, Urlaub ist aber schon eingetragen. Zudem werde ich bis dahin meine zweite impfung erhalten haben und hoffe, dass Reisen ins Ausland dann wieder problemlos möglich sein werden. 
Komme aus dem Süddeutschen Raum, genauer gesagt aus Freiburg. Eine spezielle Vorbereitung werde ich, außer dem was ich eh mache (Krafttraining mit HIIT Einheiten, Intervalle auf der Rolle und soviel Fahren wie möglich), für die Mega nicht einplanen denke ich. Wenn man wieder in die Parks nach Lac Blanc, und la Bresse kann dann kann man dort halt auch die nötigen Tiefenmeter sammeln. 
Oder wie Stellst du die @KilianRacing eine spezielle Vorbereitung für die Megavalanche vor?
Gruß


----------



## KilianRacing (20. April 2021)

Paulk86 schrieb:


> Eine spezielle Vorbereitung werde ich, außer dem was ich eh mache (Krafttraining mit HIIT Einheiten, Intervalle auf der Rolle und soviel Fahren wie möglich), für die Mega nicht einplanen denke ich. Wenn man wieder in die Parks nach Lac Blanc, und la Bresse kann dann kann man dort halt auch die nötigen Tiefenmeter sammeln.


Hallo Paul, 
das ist bereits ein guter Plan. Ich meld mich bei dir via PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (9. Mai 2021)

Gibt's denn noch jemanden der angemeldet ist?

Wir reisen am und werden in gewohnter Manier zelten. Mein Trainingzustand ist zwar weit weg vom gewünschten Niveau, aber was soll's... Der olympische Gedanke zählt 😁


----------



## rigger (5. Juni 2021)

Moin,

kann man eigentlich von Alpe dhuez mit dem Rad rüber nach les 2 alpes oder ist das nicht möglich?

Gruß Nils


----------



## Jan_1968 (5. Juni 2021)

Nach Google Maps sind das 30km, und das ist ja nicht gerade Flachland. Scheint mir also eher nicht möglich zu sein, bzw. ist dann für sich ja schon mindestens eine Halbtagestour. Wenn das on Top zu den Abfahrten sein soll, ist das wohl eher unsinnig.

Grüße Jan


----------



## KilianRacing (5. Juni 2021)

Hat jemand etwas Infos wie die Covid-Lage in Frankreich ist? Bisher scheint die Mega 2021 stattzufinden. Anreise via Schweiz scheint unproblematisch. Mein French ist leider zuschlecht als das ich von drüben was verstehe.😅.


----------



## Datenwurm (27. Juni 2021)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Gibt's denn noch jemanden der angemeldet ist?
> 
> Wir reisen am und werden in gewohnter Manier zelten. Mein Trainingzustand ist zwar weit weg vom gewünschten Niveau, aber was soll's... Der olympische Gedanke zählt 😁


Ich darf mich mal selbst zitieren. Kommen noch ein paar Foristen zur Mega?


----------



## Celestiale (28. Juni 2021)

rigger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> kann man eigentlich von Alpe dhuez mit dem Rad rüber nach les 2 alpes oder ist das nicht möglich?
> 
> Gruß Nils


Wie meinst du das? Mit dem Rennrad geht das ziemlich fix, sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren. Aber eben nur auf der Teerstraße. Trails gibts da keine hin, ist aus landschaftlichen Gegebenheiten (langes Tal, Fluss) nicht möglich


----------



## Paulk86 (28. Juni 2021)

Hey,
ich werde mit nem kumpel Dienstag Abend anreisen. Wir zelten auch. 
Gruß Paul


----------



## KilianRacing (28. Juni 2021)

Dito: Anreise am Dienstag, Zelten bzw. schlafen im Renntransporter.
Hab noch Platz für Mitfahrer aus Raum Stuttgart.


----------



## Paulk86 (29. Juni 2021)

hat sich grade nochmal geändert bei uns. Wir reisen Montag Nacht an, damit wir Dienstag noch fahren können. Weiß jemand zufällig ob man das Liftticket vor Ort um einen Tag verlängern kann?


----------



## Agent500 (29. Juni 2021)

Wünsche allen hier viel Spaß auf den Trails und bestes Wetter. 👍
Ich habs trotz vollständiger Impfung auf 2022 geschoben. 🙁

Würde die MEGA gerne in voller/ ursprünglicher Größe erleben, so wie vor Corona.
Aktuell nur 524 registrierte Biker im schon auf 1500 Plätze reduzierten Umfang erscheint mir doch etwas wenig.
Da ist dann ja nur knapp 1/4 von dem los was da sonst abgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HSVMTB (30. Juni 2021)

KilianRacing schrieb:


> Dito: Anreise am Dienstag, Zelten bzw. schlafen im Renntransporter.
> Hab noch Platz für Mitfahrer aus Raum Stuttgart.


Hallo, ich komme aus dem Emsland/Niedersachsen und suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Könnte auch jmd im Audi Avant mitnehmen. Bevorzugte Anreise bereits am 03.06.21. 
Würde aber auch nach Stuttgart zum Umsteigen anreisen. Wäre der Platz denn noch frei?


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2021)

HSVMTB schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme aus dem Emsland/Niedersachsen und suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Könnte auch jmd im Audi Avant mitnehmen. Bevorzugte Anreise bereits am 03.06.21.


Bei dem Datum braucht es keinen Audi, sondern einen DeLorean. 🤔


----------



## KilianRacing (30. Juni 2021)

HSVMTB schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme aus dem Emsland/Niedersachsen und suche noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Könnte auch jmd im Audi Avant mitnehmen. Bevorzugte Anreise bereits am 03.06.21.
> Würde aber auch nach Stuttgart zum Umsteigen anreisen. Wäre der Platz denn noch frei?



Hi, ich kann erst am 6.7.2021 abfahren. Rückfahrt am 11.06. ,Sonntag nachdem Rennen.  

Noch hab ich Platz.
Einfach ein PN an mich für Details.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Juni 2021)

KilianRacing schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann erst am 6.7.2021 abfahren. Rückfahrt am 11.06. ,Sonntag nachdem Rennen.


Wer von euch beiden ist jetzt dieser Marty McFly? 🤔


----------



## Patrice_F (30. Juni 2021)

Ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Datenwurm (12. Juli 2021)

Sodele,

alle wieder daheim?

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der diesjährigen Mega. Die Strecken waren super. Im Qualilauf 4 (601-750) habe ich mir einen Startplatz in Reihe "E" eingefahren. Damit war mein Ziel erreicht. Die Mega war dann die Kür und wurde mehr oder weniger als Genussfahrt absolviert (trotzdem mit abartiger Anstrengung verbunden...).

Videos gibts demnächst zu sehen.


----------



## Agent500 (14. Juli 2021)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Im Qualilauf 4 (601-750) habe ich mir einen Startplatz in Reihe "E" eingefahren. Damit war mein Ziel erreicht.


War das Gesamtniveau dieses Jahr nicht niedriger als sonst, weil einfach viel weniger Teilnehmer dabei waren?


----------



## Datenwurm (14. Juli 2021)

Agent500 schrieb:


> War das Gesamtniveau dieses Jahr nicht niedriger als sonst, weil einfach viel weniger Teilnehmer dabei waren?


Nein, das denke ich nicht. Sonst sind nur zahlenmäßig mehr gute, mittelmäßige und schwächere Fahrer dabei. Vom Durchschnitt her sollte es in etwa wie sonst auch gewesen sein. Das sind natürlich nur empirische Eindrücke, aber es war meine 7. Mega und ich bin dieses Jahr nicht wesentlich besser oder schlechter als sonst platziert geendet.


----------



## Datenwurm (17. Juli 2021)

Mein Quali:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulk86 (17. Juli 2021)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Mein Quali:





Datenwurm schrieb:


> Mein Quali:


Bin am anfang kurz auf deinem Video zu sehen, aber dann bist du wieder an mir vorbeigezogen. Nummer 666 hatte ich. Habe die Quali auf Platz 29 beendet.


----------



## Datenwurm (20. November 2021)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Sodele,
> 
> alle wieder daheim?
> 
> ...


Offenbar ist heute "demnächst", denn das Megavalanche Rennvideo ist nun auch hochgeladen. Weil die kleine GoPro Session in 4K gefilmt hat ist die Datei. 33,5GB groß gewesen und mein Laptop streikt beim komprimieren... Dank VLC sind es nun noch knapp über 11GB gewesen, die Dank langsamer Internetverbindung in etwa 28 Stunden hochgeladen waren🙄
1 Stunde ungekürztes Rennvideo. Genau richtig für die graue Winterzeit 😄


----------



## KilianRacing (20. November 2021)

Cooles Movie. 

Min. 7:36 links im Bild —>KILIANRACING Gedenkminute für den Glacier- Schlüsselbeinbruch😅 + Warten auf den Helirundflug. 

CU in 2022?! Anmeldung ab 24.11.💪💪


----------



## Datenwurm (23. November 2021)

KilianRacing schrieb:


> Cooles Movie.
> 
> Min. 7:36 links im Bild —>KILIANRACING Gedenkminute für den Glacier- Schlüsselbeinbruch😅 + Warten auf den Helirundflug.
> 
> CU in 2022?! Anmeldung ab 24.11.💪💪


Ich finde man bekommt erstaunlich wenig von den Verletzten mit so im Umfeld des Rennens. In der Regel ergibt sich das erst aus Videokommentaren.

Kannst du deine Erfahrungen was Transport/Kosten/Abrechnung angeht mit uns teilen?


----------



## KilianRacing (23. November 2021)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Kannst du deine Erfahrungen was Transport/Kosten/Abrechnung angeht mit uns




Das Thema ist noch offen. 

63min Helieinsatz in Salzburg kostet 6.500€, als Richtwert.


----------



## Patrice_F (23. November 2021)

Ich habe ca 500 Euro bezahlt im 2018 von Alp dhuez mit 2 Ambulanzen nach Spital Grenoble und Kurzbehandlung dort. Wurde von der abgeschlossenen Versicherung komplett übernommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLangfinger (25. November 2021)

Man kann sich ja nun für 2022 anmelden, hat schon wer die Erfahrung mit einer kurzfristigen Anmeldung gemacht (Ca. 1 Monat vorher), ist das problemlos möglich oder sind die Plätze schnell weg?


----------



## Agent500 (26. Mai 2022)

Wer ist denn 2022 dabei? 🙂


----------



## DerandereJan (26. Mai 2022)

Moi


----------



## jocho (27. Mai 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn 2022 dabei? 🙂


Premiere.... samt Tochter....


----------



## Agent500 (27. Mai 2022)

jocho schrieb:


> Premiere.... samt Tochter....


Bei mir auch.

2020 Absage durch Veranstalter
2021 hab ich mich aufgrund der Pandemie nicht angemeldet 
2022 neuer Versuch 
Sohn schaut allerdings noch zu. 😄


----------



## jocho (27. Mai 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Sohn schaut allerdings noch zu. 😄


Das kann mir auch schnell passieren, aber ich lass das Messer zwischen den Zähnen daheim und zieh mich aufs ankommen zurück... (3mal Holz klopfen..)


----------



## Agent500 (27. Mai 2022)

jocho schrieb:


> ....ich lass das Messer zwischen den Zähnen daheim.....


Das seh ich ähnlich, verletzungsfrei ankommen ist das oberste Ziel.
Wenn das Ganze dann noch in halbwegs sportlicher Fahrt mit Sicherheitsreserven umsetzbar ist, wäre das natürlich perfekt. Die Platzierung ist mir tatsächlich auch ziemlich egal.


----------



## DerandereJan (27. Mai 2022)

Ihr schafft das! Alle!


----------



## jocho (27. Mai 2022)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Ihr schafft das! Alle!


Amen .. ich mach einfach ein Trailgator an uns dran, coronagerechte 1,5m Abstand und abbi geht's, next level guiding...


----------



## KilianRacing (28. Mai 2022)

Ich bin auch wieder am Start. 
Ich kann auch wieder jmd mitnehmen.  

Anfahrt voraussichtlich wieder am Dienstag. 
Heimfahrt am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (29. Mai 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn 2022 dabei? 🙂


Ich bin auch wieder dabei...
Müsste die 9. Megavalanche sein😱


----------



## Eddie_t_Weasel (7. Juni 2022)

Hallo, 
wenn ich das richtig verstehe brauche ich, da ich eine Radsport Lizenz beim BDR habe, kein medizinisches Attest. Wie ist der letzte Teil der folgenden Regel zu verstehen, muss auf der Lizenz was spezielles drauf stehen?

„2. PARTICIPATION
2.1. The Megavalanche® is open to the competitors who have a license delivered by a national federation affiliated to the UCI *where there is a proof of medical clearance with the mention « absence of any apparent clinical sign of contraindication to the practice of mountain bike in competition », fulfilling the obligations related to their inscription request.“ *

Weiß das jemand von euch?

Vg und vielen Dank!


----------



## KilianRacing (7. Juni 2022)

Eddie_t_Weasel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich das richtig verstehe brauche ich, da ich eine Radsport Lizenz beim BDR habe, kein medizinisches Attest. Wie ist der letzte Teil der folgenden Regel zu verstehen, muss auf der Lizenz was spezielles drauf stehen?
> 
> „2. PARTICIPATION
> ...


Ja, genau so ist es.


----------



## Eddie_t_Weasel (7. Juni 2022)

KilianRacing schrieb:


> Ja, genau so ist es.


Aber auf einer deutschen Lizenz steht nichts mit entsprechenden Satz, der diese Forderung unterstützt!?


----------



## KilianRacing (7. Juni 2022)

Eddie_t_Weasel schrieb:


> Aber auf einer deutschen Lizenz steht nichts mit entsprechenden Satz, der diese Forderung unterstützt!?


Nein, braucht es auch nicht. Mit dem Erhalt deiner Lizenz hast du bereits den Richtlinien des BDR/UCI zugestimmt. Da leht sich der Veranstalter an. 

Die MEGA prüft deine Lizenzgültigkeit vorab und bei der Start.Nr.Ausgabe. 

Es gab keine Probleme bei meiner Teilnahme in 2021 mit Lizenz.


----------



## DerandereJan (19. Juni 2022)

Jetzt gehts bald lohooos, die letzte Woche läuft!


----------



## Datenwurm (20. Juni 2022)

Ärztliches Attest: Check
Fahrrad und Zubehör: fast alles fertig.

Samstag reisen wir an. Freue mich schon auf euch alle ☺️


----------



## Patrice_F (20. Juni 2022)

Passt alle auf euch auf und viel Erfolg.


----------



## Agent500 (20. Juni 2022)

Freu mich ebenfalls sehr. ☺️
Anreise ist für Sonntag geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (26. Juni 2022)

Blick vom Smithy's ins Tal. Es kann losgehen...


----------



## Agent500 (27. Juni 2022)

Gleich mal entspannt zur DMC rollen und die Lage peilen. 😄 Hoffentlich bleibt es trockener als angekündigt.


----------



## Randy76 (27. Juni 2022)

Alarma, la Bomba




🏁


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Juni 2022)

Bestes Leben…


----------



## Datenwurm (3. Juli 2022)

Wir sind auf dem Heimweg, Megavalanche 2022 ist Geschichte.
Wie immer bleiben bei dem ein oder anderen nicht nur bleibende Erinnerungen zurück, sondern auch Material und Körper wurden beeinträchtigt. Alles Gute den Verletzten.

Für mich startete die Rennwoche am Mittwoch beim Dualslalom. Wider Erwarten würde mit bei der Startnummernausgabe erklärt, dass ich auch für das Dualslalom angemeldet sei... Nun gut. Kopf an Kopf Duell mit engen Kurven und Sprüngen kannte ich bislang nur von alten Bikevideos. Also das Mondraker Foxy ohne jede Änderung an den Start gebracht und die Qualifikation gefahren. Irgendwo im Mittelfeld der 32 Zeitschnellsten habe ich mich sogar qualifiziert. Tatsächlich schwierig für mich wurde es im direkten Duell. Da spielen die Nerven mit und locker aber schnell durchfahren ist nicht mehr. Dennoch habe ich erst ein Duell gewonnen und dann (natürlich) beide Läufe gegen Torben Drach deutlich verloren.
War insgesamt ein spaßiger Side-Event👍

Donnerstag früh Stand der Speed-Contest auf dem Gletscher an. Da war ich frühs so aufgeregt, dass ich kaum essen konnte. Zwei große Probleme sah ich auf mich zukommen: Aus den Erfahrungen vom Speed-Contest 2010 weiß ich welche Schäden am Material entstehen können wenn man mit >70km/h auf dem Schnee stürzt. Und selbst wenn ich es schaffe ohne ins Trudeln zu kommen durch die Lichtschranke zu fahren - dann anhalten ohne stürzen...
Im Endeffekt war es von der Adrenalinausschüttung her eines der intensivsten Erlebnisse. Einfach Vollgas gerade den Gletscher runter - total geil😍 Video folgt😉

Donnerstag Nachmittag dann erstmal nach Allemond runter gefahren und heimwarts direkt die Kette abgemacht und beim Chainless Race runtergerollt und dabei die vorläufig zweitschnellste Zeit gefahren. Naja, dachte ich, die Profis kommen ja noch... Zur Siegerehrung stelle ich fest, dass ich mit knapp 1,5sek Rückstand undankbarer 4. wurde Jack Reading nicht weit vor mir. Schade, nächstes Mal nutze ich dann wohl die Möglichkeit mehr als nur eine Abfahrt zu machen.

Freitag früh stand auch für mich die Qualifikation an. Mit einem Start in der 2. Welle musste ich dieses Mal früh ran und könnte mir nicht erst andere Starts angucken. Macht nichts, der Plan war einfach. Am Start schnell vorkommen, gut bis zum ersten Tretstück oberhalb der 2. Liftstation durchkommen und dann einfach bis zum Ziel durchrollen. Der Plan hat auch ganz gut geklappt, ein Sturz in den Kurven nach dem Start, aber sonst hat alles gepasst. Auf den Tretstücken habe ich mich zwar merkwürdig langsam gefühlt, aber okay. Platz 11 und damit Linie D für Sonntag klingt gut☺️

In der Ruhephase bis zum Rennen habe ich mir dann eine herrliche Erkältung mit Fieber und allem drum und dran eingefangen, sodass ich schweren Herzens nicht an den Start gehen konnte 😔 Insofern irgendwie eine schöne Woche, aber keine richtige Megavalanche für mich.

Ich freue mich schon auf eure Berichte 😍


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juli 2022)

Meine Quali..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (5. Juli 2022)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Meine Quali..


Warum fahren da viele zu Beginn die Kurven mit dem Fuß raus? Ist das so steil? Sieht fast wie Motocross aus


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juli 2022)

Der Schotter ist extrem rutschig und der Bereich in dem du rutschen kannst, bevor du deinem Nebenmann vor die Flinte fährst sehr schmal... da geht bei vielen instinktiv der Fuß raus..


----------



## Datenwurm (5. Juli 2022)

Cpt_Oranksch schrieb:


> Warum fahren da viele zu Beginn die Kurven mit dem Fuß raus? Ist das so steil? Sieht fast wie Motocross aus


Es sind etwa 90 Höhenmeter vom Start bis zu dem kleinen Schneefeld nach den Serpentinen.


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (5. Juli 2022)

Schade, dass ihr beide das Rennen nicht mitfahren konntet. Gute Erholung!

@DerandereJan was macht die Hand? Die Stelle sah erstmal nicht so wild aus, aber so isses ja meistens...


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Juli 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr beide das Rennen nicht mitfahren konntet. Gute Erholung!
> 
> @DerandereJan was macht die Hand? Die Stelle sah erstmal nicht so wild aus, aber so isses ja meistens...


Danke fürs Mitfühlen!
Daumen ist die Kapsel gerissen, Oberschenkel is komplett blau/grün und Schulterblatt/Rippen sind nett geprellt... 
Die Stelle war komplett easy... hab gepennt.. nach dem schweren Teil halt irgendwie "geistig durchgeatmet" und schon lag ich.
Bin aber trotzdem sehr zufrieden... der Speed war da, ich muss es nur runterbringen.
Ich hab dann noch soviele nette Kontakte allein in den letzten 2 Tagen gehabt, für mich war die Méga ein voller Erfolg!


----------



## Agent500 (5. Juli 2022)

So, nun bin ich auch wieder zu hause.
War meine erste MEGA.
Grandioses Erlebnis. 😊

Den Start in der Quali habe ich fast vollkommen in den Sand gesetzt < da falscher Gang. 🙄
Zudem habe ich mich leider einmal vollkommen unnötig in der Quali auf die Nase gelegt, weil ich meine im Training gefahrene und ausgesuchte Line, bei der Einfahrt vor dem zweiten Schneefeld, nicht getroffen habe.
Ging dann auch kurz über den Lenker und hat mich laut Video 23 Plätze gekostet. 🤦‍♂️
Glücklicherweise bis auf ein paar Schürfwunden, blaue Flecken und eine ordentliche Zerrung in der Leiste heil geblieben. Konnte die Quali somit zu ende fahren und immerhin noch Platz 61 erreichen.

Für die Challenger-Gruppe hat es dieses Jahrt dann leider nicht mehr ausgereicht, weil die Platzierungsgrenze von 70 auf 60 reduziert wurde.
Zwar hätte meine Zeit in 8 von 10 Qualigruppen noch für einen Platz unter 60 ausgereicht, in meiner jedoch nicht. 🤷‍♂️

Das fand ich zwar kurzzeitig ärgerlich, dann habe ich jedoch meine Startreihe in der Amateurgruppe realisiert. ☺️
Eine Ansicht wie sie pro Jahr nur 60-63 Biker auf der Welt geboten bekommen.
Von daher, ALARMAAAAAAAAAAA. 😍





Am Ende ist es dann Platz 62 von 206 in der Amateurgruppe geworden, womit ich vollkommen zu frieden bin, denn dank Nachwuchs gabs im letzten Jahr nur wenig Schlaf und fast keine Zeit für Sport. 😄

Mal sehen, ggf. bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei? ☺️


----------



## Datenwurm (5. Juli 2022)

Hier kommt meine Gletscher Abfahrt:







Und die Qualifikation mit kleinem Sturz kurz nach dem Start:


----------



## peter1966 (5. Juli 2022)

Respekt...Lauter Helden


----------



## Datenwurm (5. Juli 2022)

Ich bin mal so frei und verlinke das Video von @EagleEye , der sich an unserem multinationalem Dauerduell beteiligt hat. 
In seinem Video (Sekunde 23) der Typ mit gelben Fahrrad und blauen Klamotten bin ich.
In meinem Video bei 2:40 fährt @EagleEye vor mir.


----------



## peter1966 (6. Juli 2022)

Dramaturgie pur  🤓


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (8. Juli 2022)

Der Nachwuchs hängt auch schon hart am Gas..


----------



## jocho (14. Juli 2022)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> Schade, dass ihr beide das Rennen nicht mitfahren konntet. Gute Erholung!


Die 2 sind nicht alleine, nachdem ich mich beim letzten Quali Check vor der Quali leidlich blöde am 2. Table vor Alpe zerbröselt und dabei die Hand gebrochen hab war's gelaufen. Aber bis dahin: geniale Veranstaltung... Nächstes Jahr wieder, die Rechnung ist offen.. muss man gemacht haben. War ne klasse Truppe. Würd mich freuen wenn wir uns nächstes Jahr wieder sehen.


----------



## Datenwurm (15. Juli 2022)

Irgendwie klingt das hier wie beim Rentnertreff: Jeder trägt seine Krankengeschichte vor😂

Gute Genesung euch allen und bis nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Agent500 (16. Juli 2022)

jocho schrieb:


> ......nachdem ich mich beim letzten Quali Check vor der Quali leidlich blöde am 2. Table vor Alpe zerbröselt und dabei die Hand gebrochen hab war's gelaufen.


Meine Frau hat mir erzählt, dass sich da in 30min gleich vier Leute zerbröselt hätten.
Sie kam da zufällig beim Wandern vorbei.
War mir aber bis heute nicht genau sicher, ob wir vom gleichen Table sprachen?



jocho schrieb:


> Aber bis dahin: geniale Veranstaltung...


Kann ich zu 100% unterschreiben.
Mir hat im Ziel nur die Möglichkeit zu einem Bier, sehr gerne auch "alkoholfrei", gefehlt.
Denn über die Tage verteilt quatscht man mit so einigen Bikern. Sei es in der Gondel, am DMC2 beim gemeinsamen Warten aufs Boarding, bei der Quali oder im Expo Village.
Da wäre ein "Abschlussbierchen" vor der Heimreise ganz cool gewesen. 🍻
Erst Recht, wenn man sich im Rennen immer wieder gegenseitig überholt hat.



Datenwurm schrieb:


> Und die Qualifikation mit kleinem Sturz kurz nach dem Start:


Sehr lehrreiches Video. 👍
Hat was von Videospiellösungsheften der 90er.  😁
"Da ist nen Shortcut, da ist ne Line?"


----------



## Datenwurm (16. Juli 2022)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Sehr lehrreiches Video. 👍
> Hat was von Videospiellösungsheften der 90er.  😁
> "Da ist nen Shortcut, da ist ne Line?"


Tolles Lob, Danke 😁


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Juli 2022)

.


----------



## Agent500 (25. Juli 2022)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> DAS war unsere Méga, viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


Ich seh leider nix. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## peter1966 (25. Juli 2022)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Der Nachwuchs hängt auch schon hart am Gas..


Gibt wohl ein Video Problem ... in dem Beitrag ist das Video auch weg.


----------



## DerandereJan (25. Juli 2022)

Jetzt aber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (25. Juli 2022)

@DerandereJan
Sehr schönes Video. 👍
Mit dem Biker, der einen eingegipsten Fuß hat, habe ich montagsmorgens eine Gondel hoch zum DMC2 genommen und mich später auch noch zwei-drei Mal sehr nett unterhalten.
Gute Besserung an ihn und natürlich alle anderen aus der Gruppe. 🙂


----------



## DerandereJan (1. August 2022)

Ich bin dann auch mal so frei... ich hab den lieben Threadersteller in Alpe erwischt...


----------



## BMT_73 (2. Januar 2023)

Ein frohes neues Jahr euch allen! 

Ein Kollege und ich wollen dieses Jahr zum ersten mal ein MEGA Erlebnis haben 😂 

Ab dem 22 Januar kann man sich anmelden. 






						MEGAVALANCHE Alpe d’Huez | UCC Sport Event
					






					www.ucc-sportevent.com
				




Wen von euch sieht man so ? 
Was könnt ihr für die erste MEGA empfehlen? Oder sagt ihr sogar das MoH besser für den Anfang wäre ?

Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. Januar 2023)

Bin mit einem Kumpel dabei - hoffentlich ist unser Camper bis dahin auch mal fertig produziert, falls nicht, wo mietet man sich am besten eine fewo? Oder hat jemand ein Tipp für 4 erwachsene + 1 1/2 jährigem?


----------



## Eddie_t_Weasel (2. Januar 2023)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Bin mit einem Kumpel dabei - hoffentlich ist unser Camper bis dahin auch mal fertig produziert, falls nicht, wo mietet man sich am besten eine fewo? Oder hat jemand ein Tipp für 4 erwachsene + 1 1/2 jährigem?


Nachdem ich 2022 in Vaujany war, habe ich dieses Jahr in Oz-en-Oisans eine Ferienwohnung genommen. Da wird zwar im Vergleich zu Alpe d‘Huez nichts los sein, aber es ist deutlich günstiger und die Lifte nach Alpe d‘Huez fahren, da das ja auf halber Strecke von Allemont (Zielort) ist.


----------



## KilianRacing (2. Januar 2023)

Bin auch wieder am Start. 

@KilianRacing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (2. Januar 2023)

Prost Neujahr 🎊,
nachdem ich 2015 krankheitsbedingt ausfiel. Würde ich es dieses Jahr mit 54 Jahren doch gerne mal angehen. Ich fahre ein LowBudgetCamper


Gibt es einen Stellplatz oder Campingplatz Vorort?
Was sollte man unbedingt noch beachten wenn man an dem Event teilnimmt? 

Gruß Mike


----------



## LarsLangfinger (2. Januar 2023)

Eddie_t_Weasel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich 2022 in Vaujany war, habe ich dieses Jahr in Oz-en-Oisans eine Ferienwohnung genommen. Da wird zwar im Vergleich zu Alpe d‘Huez nichts los sein, aber es ist deutlich günstiger und die Lifte nach Alpe d‘Huez fahren, da das ja auf halber Strecke von Allemont (Zielort) ist.


Wegen dem Junior kommt es uns eigentlich ganz gelegen wenn es ruhiger ist, aber ein Ort mit Gastro und Lift wäre super, auch für die Begleitung die nicht mitfährt. Kann man sich da einfach an die Map auf der Mega Seite halten? Wäre es nicht recht praktisch sich in Allmond einzuquartieren?


----------



## feddbemme (2. Januar 2023)

Wir wollen diesmal auch wahrscheinlich wieder hin.



Thebike69 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Stellplatz oder Campingplatz Vorort?


vor Ort wird eine Wiese oben in alpe d'Huez gemäht und ein paar Dixi-Klos aufgestellt. Dort quartieren wir uns dann wieder mit ein. Duschen kann man dann in der Sport-Arena im Ort.



LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht recht praktisch sich in Allmond einzuquartieren


Allemont ist nur über Bus zu den Liften angebunden. Entspannter ist es etwas weiter oben (z.B. Oz), wo man auch direkte Liftanbindung hat


----------



## Eddie_t_Weasel (2. Januar 2023)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Wegen dem Junior kommt es uns eigentlich ganz gelegen wenn es ruhiger ist, aber ein Ort mit Gastro und Lift wäre super, auch für die Begleitung die nicht mitfährt. Kann man sich da einfach an die Map auf der Mega Seite halten? Wäre es nicht recht praktisch sich in Allmond einzuquartieren?


In Allemont gibt es definitiv mehr (Gastro, unweit der Liftstation/Parkhaus Spielplätze, Supermarkt, Tanke,…). Ich habe da leider keine passende Unterkunft gefunden. Von dort kann man auf jeden Fall auch direkt in den Lift. 

Ich empfand das als recht praktisch, dass man am Quali und Renntag von Allemont und Oz mit dem Lift zum jeweiligen Start kommt.


----------



## Eddie_t_Weasel (2. Januar 2023)

feddbemme schrieb:


> Wir wollen diesmal auch wahrscheinlich wieder hin.
> 
> 
> vor Ort wird eine Wiese oben in alpe d'Huez gemäht und ein paar Dixi-Klos aufgestellt. Dort quartieren wir uns dann wieder mit ein. Duschen kann man dann in der Sport-Arena im Ort.
> ...


in Allemont ist ein neuer Lift, der nach Oz geht. Bin 2022 von Vaujany aus mit dem Rad den Berg nach Allemont runter gerollt und dann dort in den Lift nach Oz. Dort umsteigen und weiter zur Mittelstation, wo es sich nach Qualifikationsstrecke oder Rennstrecke aufteilt.


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Januar 2023)

feddbemme schrieb:


> vor Ort wird eine Wiese oben in alpe d'Huez gemäht und ein paar Dixi-Klos aufgestellt. Dort quartieren wir uns dann wieder mit ein. Duschen kann man dann in der Sport-Arena im Ort.


Das war diesmal nicht mehr so! Auf der Wiese steht jetzt ne Liftstation. Das Camping war auf halber Höhe der Straße zur Gondel auf Asphalt. Duschen gab es nicht, haben wir zum Glück bei Kollegen in der Wohnung machen können. Alternative für Harteier war der Eisbach. 

€: Ich würde schauen, oben in Alpe zu wohnen. Oz oder gar Allemont sind soweit ab vom Schuss, dass das eigentliche Méga-Feeling größtenteils auf der Strecke bleibt.


----------



## feddbemme (2. Januar 2023)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Das war diesmal nicht mehr so! Auf der Wiese steht jetzt ne Liftstation.


 
Waren da nicht schon 2 Liftstationen direkt nebeneinander? 

Ist dort dann trotzdem noch ne Wiese zum Campen da oder ist das dann wirklich auf Asphalt? Im zweiten Fall kann man ja nur noch mit dem Camper und nicht mehr mit Zelt anreisen


----------



## DerandereJan (2. Januar 2023)

feddbemme schrieb:


> Ist dort dann trotzdem noch ne Wiese zum Campen da oder ist das dann wirklich auf Asphalt? Im zweiten Fall kann man ja nur noch mit dem Camper und nicht mehr mit Zelt anreisen


Och...das geht schon...


----------



## feddbemme (3. Januar 2023)

Joa, sieht entspannt aus


----------



## Thebike69 (3. Januar 2023)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Och...das geht schon...


Da geselle ich mich zu dir im Juli🏄🏻‍♂️🍀👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugxx (3. Januar 2023)

Lift von Allemont nach Oz 
Hab mich letzten Sommer schon darüber gefreut


----------



## LarsLangfinger (3. Januar 2023)

danke euch, dann schauen wir uns mal um! die Hoffnung das unser Camper ready ist stirbt zuletzt, aber Sunlight ist ein Saftladen.


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Januar 2023)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Da geselle ich mich zu dir im Juli🏄🏻‍♂️🍀👍🏻


Camping ist das Beste! Die ganzen verrückten Engländer (Sam Dale, RatBoy, usw) machen da immer eine sehr geile Atmosphäre. Ferienwohnung is schon praktisch, aber das komplett pure Méga-Feeling hast einfach nur im Trailerpark...


----------



## Thebike69 (4. Januar 2023)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Camping ist das Beste! Die ganzen verrückten Engländer (Sam Dale, RatBoy, usw) machen da immer eine sehr geile Atmosphäre. Ferienwohnung is schon praktisch, aber das komplett pure Méga-Feeling hast einfach nur im Trailerpark...


auf jedenfall lässiger🏄🏻‍♂️. Ich komme aus der Richtung 76185 Karlsruhe, kommt noch jemand aus der Ecke🤔


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Januar 2023)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> auf jedenfall lässiger🏄🏻‍♂️. Ich komme aus der Richtung 76185 Karlsruhe, kommt noch jemand aus der Ecke🤔


Aus unserer Gruppe vom letzten Jahr 2 Leute, die auch dieses Jahr wieder hin wollen...


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Januar 2023)

nanananaMADMAN schrieb:


> @DerandereJan was macht die Hand?


Kleines Update: Daumensehne abgerissen, morgen OP, Behandlungserfolg "nicht garantiert"...Biken frühestens Ende Februar wieder...
Aber ich hab beschlossen, dass das wird... will ab April in Finale guiden...


----------



## Thebike69 (4. Januar 2023)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Daumensehne abgerissen, morgen OP, Behandlungserfolg "nicht garantiert"...Biken frühestens Ende Februar wieder...
> Aber ich hab beschlossen, dass das wird... will ab April in Finale guiden...


Gute Besserung 🍀, drück dir die Daumen das es bis April hinhaut 🍀🙏🏻🍀


----------

